# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2015 às 00:15)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## keipha (1 Jan 2015 às 01:18)

E por aqui a temperatura começou a subir devido ao aumento do vento, passei de 0,6℃ para 2,4℃ em 45m.


----------



## bartotaveira (1 Jan 2015 às 02:03)

Bom ano 2015 para todos! 

À pouco, ao chegar a casa, o carro marcava -2,5ºC a 200m da minha habitação, eram 0:35h. Quando chego a casa vou verificar a temperatura que tenho na estação, e a essa hora marcava 5ºC!

No espaço de 200m e também devido na posição dos sensores (o da estação que está a cerca de 12m de altura) dá para ver a diferença que faz nos dias de inversão. Mesmo contando com uma margem de erro no sensor do carro, *7,5º* de diferença é muita coisa! 













Neste momento ainda marca *3,4ºC* aqui na estação.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2015 às 02:34)

Bom ano novo a todos!
Neste momento por Lamego a temperatura é de 0,6ºC
68% de HR
1034 de hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jan 2015 às 04:26)

A temperatura chegou a atingir os (-1.4ºC?), mas o vento estragou tudo, de momento vai em (0.8ºC?).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2015 às 11:47)

Bom ano !

A primeira noite do novo ano...sem frio ,a temperatura e a subir bem...com vento de N,chegou aos 15.2ºC ,o vento virou para SSW,e a temperatura desceu de repente ,com 11.4ºC .


----------



## Z13 (1 Jan 2015 às 12:34)

Bom dia! O novo ano trouxe a Bragança uma mínima de (-4,9ºC) às 7h46! 
De momento um belo dia de sol e já 12,0ºC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2015 às 12:38)

A temperatura novamente em subida,com 14.3ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2015 às 14:55)

Boas ...muito sol,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Jan 2015 às 17:41)

Boas
Tarde agradável  por aqui, mais parecia Primavera
Agora começou a fazer vento de S
Temperatura atual 14.4ºC e 27%Hr

*Dados de hoje 1.4ºC / 18.1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2015 às 17:41)

Dia de sol
temperatura mínima de 1ºC
Máxima de 11ºC
Atual de 6,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2015 às 17:44)

Sem vento,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Jan 2015 às 18:30)

6.8°C no Sarzedo, depois de uma surpreendente máxima de 15.8°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jan 2015 às 18:34)

Boa tarde. Céu limpo, (4.6ºC?) e vento fraco.
Mínima de (-1.5ºC?) e geada fraca, mas novamente nos locais mais abrigados.


----------



## bigfire (1 Jan 2015 às 20:13)

Boas, FELIZ 2015
No primeiro post do ano, não a muito a acrescentar, durante o dia o céu esteve limpo e a temperatura esteve bastante agradável, 12ºC, neste momento já desceu bastante e está 3.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Jan 2015 às 20:23)

boas

por aqui o dia foi agradável, o sol ate estava quentinho, apesar da geada de manha. não houve vento por aqui. 
actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 7.9ºC 

extremos:  -0.2ºC mínima  \  13.8ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2015 às 21:09)

A pressão em alta ,com 8.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2015 às 22:14)

Boa noite e feliz ano novo!
Temperatura atual de 2,7ºC
65% de HR
1036 de pressão


----------



## panda (1 Jan 2015 às 22:35)

Temperatura actual 5.1ºC e 54%Hr
P 1036hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jan 2015 às 22:42)

Céu limpo, (2.1ºC?), vento nulo de momento.


----------



## pedro_cvl (1 Jan 2015 às 23:14)

Dados atuais


----------



## jPdF (1 Jan 2015 às 23:19)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco a nulo com 7.2°C e 48% HR. 
Um dia marcado pela incrível subida até aos 17,5°C numa estação nova, com radiation shield ainda em testes mas que foi corroborado pelo valor obtido na REUMA de Viseu cidade (a estação mais perto e a semelhante altitude), brevemente conto dar mais notícias acerca dos primeiros registos da mesma.

Bom 2015.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2015 às 01:07)

Vento fraco, (0.4ºC?) e céu limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2015 às 02:08)

(-0.8ºC?), vento por vezes fraco e de norte, céu limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2015 às 03:11)

(-0.9ºC?) ainda e água destilada já a congelar.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jan 2015 às 09:47)

-6,1c de mínima em várzea da Serra, Tarouca.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2015 às 11:28)

Bom dia
temperatura atual de 7,2ºC
A mínima foi de 0ºC
céu limpo
1041 de pressão
63% de HR
Vento de NW


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2015 às 13:25)

Bom ano.

Por Gimonde os rios ainda só gelaram um pouco nas margens. Esperamos por dias mais frios neste Inverno.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (2 Jan 2015 às 13:56)

Boas a mínima por aqui foi de -3ºC


----------



## panda (2 Jan 2015 às 14:15)

Boas 
Sol entre nuvens altas.Vento nulo
Temperatura 16.3ºC e 37%Hr
P 1037hpa


----------



## Meteolouco (2 Jan 2015 às 15:24)

Boa tarde desculpem o off topic mas já recebi a minha estação há 2 dias mas estou com imensas duvidas na montagem da mesma  alguém que me pudesse ajudar ligue-me ou deixe contacto que eu ligo por favor
969615742


----------



## Serrano (2 Jan 2015 às 17:41)

Foi-se o sol no Sarzedo e começou a queda da temperatura, estando neste momento 7.5°C.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2015 às 17:46)

Máxima de 9,3ºC e 7,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2015 às 18:33)

Boas,dia de sol e nuvens altas,com 9.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.0ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2015 às 18:37)

Mínima de (-2.1ºC).

Céu geralmente limpo com alguma nebulosidade alta a oeste.
Temperatura atual de (5ºC?) e vento fraco.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (2 Jan 2015 às 19:27)

Temperatura actual:  2ºC
                                1046 hpa


----------



## Rachie (2 Jan 2015 às 19:31)

Ola a todos. Estou a passar uns dias na Guarda. Ontem pelas 21:30 a zona mais baixa ja rondava os 0 graus. Hoje às 11:40 ainda havia geada numa encosta. No miradouro do Mocho Real havia uma poça com agua completamente congelada a meio da tarde.

Ja tinha saudades de ver  junto ao mar nao ha estas beldades da natureza.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

Boas...pressão em alta...sem vento,com 7.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 12.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jan 2015 às 21:06)

Céu geralmente limpo, alguns cirros, (2.6ºC?).


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

boas

or aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas. não houve vento. 
Actualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 6.1ºC 
extremos:  -0.0 Mínima \  12.4ºC máxima


----------



## pedro_cvl (3 Jan 2015 às 00:39)

Dados actuais


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2015 às 00:48)

Por Lamego neblina e temperatura atual de 2ºC
1042 de pressão
65% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2015 às 01:05)

Por aqui apesar dos períodos de vento fraco o sensor acusa já valores negativos desde as 00:55h- (-0.6ºC?).
Céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2015 às 02:42)

(-1.5ºC?), água destilada junto ao sensor já praticamente congelada, vento nulo, céu limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2015 às 03:37)

(-1.7ºC?), descida complicada com o vento a acentuar-se na última hora. Avista-se alguma neblina ou nevoeiro no sopé do Caramulo (parte sul).

Céu limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2015 às 04:28)

(-2.2ºC?), vento nulo de momento


----------



## Serrano (3 Jan 2015 às 12:07)

9.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2015 às 13:10)

Boas ...muito sol e quente ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2015 às 17:12)

Boas,alguns restos de sol ,com 10.6ºC e sem vento .


----------



## panda (3 Jan 2015 às 17:30)

Boas
Manhã fresca e tarde Primaveril 
Temperatura atual 10ºC e 60%Hr
P 1036hpa

*Dados de hoje 0.6ºC / 18.9ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2015 às 17:50)

Hoje ocorreu a mínima mais baixa deste episódio de frio noturno(e curiosamente já nem vigora aviso nenhum). Por um pouco chegava aos (-3ºC?) mas ficou-se pelos *(-2.9ºC?). *A água destilada estava completamente congelada bem como a água da torneira num outro recipiente que começou a solidificar depois de exposta a temperaturas de e acima de (-2ºC?).






De manhã havia mais geada, mas por azar não tinha a máquina fotográfica em mãos, e fiz alguns registos com o telemóvel, mas a qualidade é muito má.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2015 às 17:57)

Para já vento fraco, (4.4ºC?) e céu geralmente limpo com vários cirros.


----------



## jotackosta (3 Jan 2015 às 18:04)

Aqui o dia foi marcado pelo sol e céu marcado pelos "rastos" dos aviões que passavam e que foram muitos hoje, que me lembre nunca tinha visto tanto avião a sobrevoar por aqui (sinal de fim de festas eheh).

De momento 7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2015 às 18:35)

Vai refrescando ,com 6.9ºC e sem vento .


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2015 às 20:27)

Minima de 3ºC 
Máxima de 13ºC
Atual de 5,1ºC
Pressão a 1037 hpa
Vento de oeste
53% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Jan 2015 às 20:37)

boas
dia de céu pouco nublado, com o sol fraco devido a bruma de hoje. 
actualmente continua tudo igual, sem vento e sigo com 4.4ºC 
tenho tido o sensor protegido da geada, agora fia exposto vamos la ver quanto regista. 

extremos: 0.4ºC mínima  \  11.8ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2015 às 20:38)

Temperatura atual de (2.2ºC?), sem vento e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

Boas...tudo calmo ...pressão em alta,e assim vai o tempo ,com 5.9ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2015 às 22:09)

Esta tarde.





Por agora 2,8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jan 2015 às 22:30)

(1.4ºC?), céu limpo e períodos de vento fraco.


----------



## bigfire (4 Jan 2015 às 00:12)

Hoje mais um dia sem muito para acrescentar, dia calmo, céu limpo, com a temperatura a chegar aos 12ºC, por agora a temperatura está nos 4.1ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Jan 2015 às 00:57)

Céu limpo, vento nulo e temperatura nos *0,7ºC.*


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2015 às 01:24)

Hoje a temperatura está um pouco lenta na descida, ontem entrou em valores negativos às 00:55, mas hoje ainda só vai em (0.2ºC?) muito embora tenha já chegado aos (0ºC?).


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2015 às 01:53)

(-0.6ºC?), finalmente a temperatura entrou em valores negativos, iniciou a descida à 1:42h.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2015 às 03:18)

(-1ºC?), vento mais frequente esta madrugada, mas ainda assim nota-se muito mais humidade.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (4 Jan 2015 às 05:49)

Sigo com -2.9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2015 às 05:54)

Por aqui (-2.3ºC?) com a água destilada já completamente gelada.
Já se nota a geada:


----------



## Serrano (4 Jan 2015 às 11:17)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 8.6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2015 às 11:25)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de sol e seco ...com 10.7ºC e sem vento.


----------



## jotackosta (4 Jan 2015 às 15:37)

Muito sol por aqui, *14,6ºC
*
Corre uma brisa...


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2015 às 18:12)

Madrugada com temperatura um pouco mais elevada, mínima de (-2.5ºC?). Havia ainda assim um pouco mais de geada que ontem dada a maior concentração de humidade relativa no ar.

O dia segue também mais quente, com uns ténues (5ºC?), céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2015 às 18:22)

Boas...o resto do dia foi pela Cova da Beira no Fundão,com almoço no Alambique...virado para a serra da estrela e totalmente  pelada de neve ,bom ambiente entre os 14/15ºC,já vai refrescando por aqui,com 7.8ºC e sem vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Jan 2015 às 19:56)

boas

dia de sol por aqui com a bruma branca durante o dia.  
actualmente esta limpo sem vento e com 5.6ºC

extremos:  -1.6ºC minima  \  10.4ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2015 às 20:00)

Céu limpo, vento nulo de momento e (3.1ºC?).


----------



## jotackosta (4 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

Céu limpo e *7,9ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2015 às 21:58)

Boas...tudo calmo,com 7.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2015 às 22:17)

(2.1ºC?),vento fraco, céu limpo. Já esteve em (1.9ºC?).


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2015 às 23:38)

(1.5ºC?), céu limpo e períodos de alguma brisa.


----------



## Rachie (4 Jan 2015 às 23:57)

De volta a casa mas partilhando observações da viagem.

Ontem a noite fui da Guarda a Almeida e no Pinzeo o carro marcou -1 as 23h, que corresponde a -3 na realidade.

Hoje de volta a casa passei pelo Fundão e segui pela serra. Num vale a seguir a Lavacolhos havia gelo na estrada e na berma e restos de geada (ou talvez gelo também) em algumas hortas às 16:40!

Gostei de conhecer um pouco melhor o interior norte e centro  terras fantásticas.
Quando conseguir partilharei algumas fotos interessantes aqui


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2015 às 00:00)

Por Lamego céu limpo e máxima de 12ºC
Atual de 3,6ºC
Pressão a 1034 hpa


----------



## Brito (5 Jan 2015 às 00:30)

-2ºC neste momento


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2015 às 01:15)

(0.5ºC?), céu limpo e a chata da brisa sempre assinalar-se. Vamos ver a que horas é que a temperatura entra em casas negativas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2015 às 11:32)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol e seco ...nunca mais chove ,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (5 Jan 2015 às 11:37)

Bom dia!

Hoje obtive a mínima mais alta deste novo ano com *-2,6ºC.
*
O dia vai aquecendo com céu limpo e *7,8ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2015 às 12:34)

Muita geada novamente esta manhã, sendo que nos locais sombrios ainda permanece a esta hora. Mínima ainda assim uma décima mais alta que a madrugada anterior. Esta foi já a 7ª. madrugada consecutiva de temperaturas negativas.

Temp. Mínima: *(-2.4ºC?)*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2015 às 12:38)

Sem vento ,com 12.4ºC...o sol é quentinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2015 às 17:54)

Boas...depois de uma tarde agradável,regressa o fresco ,com 8.1ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2015 às 18:27)

(3.9ºC?), vento fraco, céu limpo e alguma neblina a surgir sobre o Caramulo.


----------



## panda (5 Jan 2015 às 19:35)

Boas
Temperatura 6.8ºC e 75%Hr
P 1027hpa


----------



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2015 às 19:40)

Boas!
Manhã com bastante geada por aqui. Muito sol durante o dia. 
De momento, temperatura de *4ºC* e *77%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2015 às 21:03)

Já esteve em (1.3ºC?), mas atualmente encontra-se em (2.3ºC?) devido à neblina que se tem vindo a instalar progressivamente.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jan 2015 às 21:14)

boas

dia de Sol, com muita geada, no IC 12 até brilhava... Actualmente tudo calmo e com 4.2ºC.  

extremos:  -1.9ºC mínima  \  9.6ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2015 às 21:28)

Neblina a tornar-se cada vez mais densa. O potencial da temperatura mínima vai cair por terra desta forma - (3ºC?) (em subida)


----------



## bigfire (5 Jan 2015 às 21:51)

Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e sol, a temperatura foi de 11.5ºC. Agora já está mais fresco a temperatura é de 1.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2015 às 21:56)

Boas...tudo calmo ,hoje com alguma neblina,com 5.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.3ºC / 13.2ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2015 às 22:27)

E lá vai subindo a temperatura. Surge a tal neblina de que se fala por aqui.

Temp: 5ºC
HR: 79%

Amanhã vou dedicar-me à construção do meu primeiro RS artesanal. Vai ser bonito vai


----------



## keipha (5 Jan 2015 às 22:33)

jotackosta disse:


> E lá vai subindo a temperatura. Surge a tal neblina de que se fala por aqui.
> 
> Temp: 5ºC
> HR: 79%
> ...


Se precisares de dicas avisa :-)


----------



## jotackosta (5 Jan 2015 às 22:40)

keipha disse:


> Se precisares de dicas avisa :-)


Thanks!! 
Quando tiver o material para começar vou entrando em contacto, é certo! eheh

Nevoeiro por aqui entretanto, com temperatura a descer novamente.


----------



## panda (5 Jan 2015 às 22:55)

Tudo calmo sem  vento
Temperatura 4.1ºC e 85%Hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2015 às 23:38)

Nevoeiro cerrado, (1.4ºC?).


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2015 às 23:55)

Estava a navegar pelo WU e reparo que temos uma nova estação em Espanha a 805metros de altitude , perto da fronteira com Portugal  próximo de vimoso / miranda do douro!!

*>La Era ICASTILL90*

Dia 4 , estive a comparar com a estação de miranda do douro IPMA,  teve minima de -4,2ºC e esta estação no WU teve minima de -4,3ºC.

Gráficos destes 2 dias que passaram:





Agora estão -2,7ºC

(link: http://www.wunderground.com/persona...CASTILL90#history/s20150104/e20150106/mcustom)


----------



## Brito (6 Jan 2015 às 00:07)

0ºC e nada se mexe


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2015 às 00:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estava a navegar pelo WU e reparo que temos uma nova estação em Espanha a 805metros de altitude , perto da fronteira com Portugal  próximo de vimoso / miranda do douro!!


Fica em Alcanices; terra do Tratado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2015 às 00:29)

O nevoeiro por aqui:








Parece que a neve veio mais cedo:









Entretanto sigo com (2.8ºC?). Quando é que o nevoeiro vai levantar?


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2015 às 00:51)

Boa noite
Máxima de 12ºC por Lamego
temperatura atual de OºC
Pressão a 1028 hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2015 às 03:39)

Persiste o nevoeiro cerrado, mas com descida de temperatura curiosamente. Sigo com (-0.9○C?).


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (6 Jan 2015 às 04:22)

sigo com -2ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2015 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

0ºC, nevoeiro, um pouco de vento e ainda algum gelo nos passeios.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2015 às 11:13)

Boas...hoje a madrugada e parte da manhã...muito nevoeiro ...já começou o sol aparecer ,com 4.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2015 às 11:50)

Boas...o nevoeiro voltou ,com 4.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2015 às 12:40)

Continua tudo tapado ,com 4.7ºC .


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2015 às 13:34)

Boas
Manhã de geada forte e nevoeiro na cova da beira , que ainda persiste em alguns locais 
Sol e vento fraco
Temperatura atual 8.4ºC e 73%Hr


----------



## pedro_cvl (6 Jan 2015 às 13:51)

Boas. Bastante sol mas algum frio.
Dados actuais 10,4ºC e 68%HR
A minima esta noite foi de -4,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2015 às 14:24)

Hoje tass melhor por casa ...tudo tapado ,com 4.0ºC .


----------



## Z13 (6 Jan 2015 às 16:43)

Boas,
grande nevoeirada por Bragança. O sol nem se nota... a mínima foi de *-1,4ºC* pelo que se juntou muito gelo nas superfícies. De madrugada a Câmara já espalhou sal por toda a cidade. Durante o dia a temperatura não foi além dos *1,9ºC.*
Neste momento registo *1,6ºC*...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2015 às 17:05)

Boas ...continua tudo tapado ,com 3.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2015 às 17:50)

Mínima de (-2ºC?) que correspondeu a um período de levantamento do nevoeiro cerrado. Contudo o fim da madrugada e parte da manhã foram marcados por nevoeiro e neblina novamente. Não houve geada.

Para já sigo com (3.4ºC?), vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2015 às 18:27)

De momento começou a fazer vento, e a temperatura subiu um pouco
Temperatura atual  6.9ºC  e 74%Hr

*Dados de hoje 0.1ºC / 10.4ºC*


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jan 2015 às 18:38)

De acordo com o IPMA, pelas 18H registaram-se +1.8ºC!

O nevoeiro a meio da tarde aumentou, mas neste momento levantou, restando alguma neblina.

Estranho... mais frio e sem vento, deveria densificar-se o nevoeiro. Talvez esteja a entrar uma massa de ar mais seca.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Jan 2015 às 18:41)

Temperatura Actual: 5,8ºC
Humidade: 78%
Vento Nulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2015 às 18:43)

Boas ...o nevoeiro continua...mais alto ,com 2.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 0.0ºC / 5.7ºC .


----------



## pedro_cvl (6 Jan 2015 às 19:03)

A maxima por aqui foi de 12.1ºC
Neste momento registo 4,9ºC. Mais uma noite de geada que aí vem.


----------



## jonyyy (6 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

Boas

Dia mais típico de Inverno hoje(do que os últimos dias), amanheceu com nevoeiro e algum sincelo(fraco), durante o dia teve um sol radioso, e agora regressou o nevoeiro com vento muito desagradável de N. Mínima de -2 e máxima de 5ºC por agora já abaixo de 0ºC segundo o IPMA


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2015 às 19:23)

Boa noite
Máxima de 7ºC
Mínima de - 1 ºC
Atual de 1,1 ºC
1028 de Pressão


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2015 às 19:35)

Vento fraco
Temperatura atual 4.2ºC (aparente 3ºC) e 84%Hr
P 1027hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

O nevoeiro voltou e ,com 1.2ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jan 2015 às 20:11)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O nevoeiro voltou e ,com 1.2ºC.



A zona nordeste da cidade (estação ipma) parece estar mais fria, com 0.4C às 19h.

Será que a temperatura vai continuar a descer? Deve descer mais um pouco e depois mantém-se. Talvez cheguemos a uma mínima de -1C ou -2C.


----------



## jotackosta (6 Jan 2015 às 20:12)

*3,7ºC* por aqui.


----------



## pedro_cvl (6 Jan 2015 às 20:35)

Por aqui céu limpo
Dados actuais


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2015 às 20:50)

Céu limpo, vento fraco, (2.5ºC?).


----------



## jotackosta (6 Jan 2015 às 21:17)

Céu limpo com boa iluminação lunar. 
Algum vento e temperatura a descer para os *2,5ºC*.

Humidade: 79%


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2015 às 21:27)

(0.5ºC?) e vento em redução de intensidade. Céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2015 às 21:40)

Alguma neblina...com 0.6ºC.

Tenho um sensor dentro dum RS,a 1.5m do solo,no centro do jardim,marca -0.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2015 às 22:46)

Mais limpo...sensor a 1.5m do solo...marcar -1.2ºC.


----------



## Brito (6 Jan 2015 às 23:15)

-3.5ºC  noite de forte inversão térmica


----------



## jotackosta (6 Jan 2015 às 23:38)

Brito disse:


> -3.5ºC  noite de forte inversão térmica


Tão baixa??

Por aqui também está quase isso, mas em valores positivos!!


----------



## panda (6 Jan 2015 às 23:51)

Temperatura atual 1ºC e 91%
O vento já parou e já se deve a estar a formar geada


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2015 às 23:55)




----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2015 às 00:05)

jotackosta disse:


> Tão baixa??
> 
> Por aqui também está quase isso, mas em valores positivos!!



Por acaso tenho curiosidade em saber o local exacto desse registo(-3,5ºC).


----------



## Norther (7 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

Cova da Beira ja com uma bela inversão, hoje de manha que bela geada estava por cá e adivinha-se outra


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jan 2015 às 00:10)

Com a chegada do vento a temperatura estagnou nos *3,1ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2015 às 00:36)

Aqui vai ainda em (0.3ºC?) o vento não larga aqui a zona e como se não bastasse acho que está a caminho nevoeiro de Este.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2015 às 01:52)

Continua a temperatura bloqueada na casa dos 0ºC, mais propriamente (0.7ºC?). A Este continua a ver-se nebulosidade (provavelmente o tal nevoeiro). O vento permanece fraco e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (7 Jan 2015 às 02:27)

por aqui sigo com 3ºc e céu nublado


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2015 às 02:50)

Aqui sigo já para a* 9ª.* madrugada com temperatura mínima negativa.

Temperatura Atual: (-0.4ºC?)

Vento nulo de momento, céu limpo e os vestígios de nevoeiro a Este desapareceram.


----------



## Brito (7 Jan 2015 às 08:09)

jotackosta disse:


> Tão baixa??
> 
> Por aqui também está quase isso, mas em valores positivos!!





jonas_87 disse:


> Por acaso tenho curiosidade em saber o local exacto desse registo(-3,5ºC).


Zona industrial de seia locar propício a inversões fortes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2015 às 11:02)

Boas ...anda por cá muito frio ,mais uma noite de nevoeiro e manhã de ,o sol vai aparecendo com 1.7ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (7 Jan 2015 às 11:29)

Boas. Por aqui os carros e telhados não expostos ao sol ainda estão completamente brancos. Parece que esteve a nevar e o mais curioso é que nem foi das noites mais frias. Penso que isto se deve a grande humidade que esta noite houve.
Min desta noite foi de -2,1ºC. Neste momento estão 5,1ºC com o sol a reinar


----------



## Z13 (7 Jan 2015 às 11:38)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manhã sem ver o sol... 

A mínima foi de *-1,2ºC* e por agora registo apenas* 0,3ºC*.... sempre com *98%* de HR. Dá uma vontade de andar na rua...!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2015 às 11:58)

Boas ...vai limpando ,com 3.7ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2015 às 13:34)

O nevoeiro não vai levantar em muitas zonas do nordeste transmontano... onde não há sol as temperaturas estão bastante frias neste momento, Carrazedo de Montenegro está a esta hora ainda com 0ºC, Valpaços com 4ºC, Bragança com 1ºC, Flariz (perto de Verin) está com 3ºC.
O AA continua a "engordar" e como consequência nos próximos dias o nevoeiro e as inversões tendem a ir a mais... veremos se há formação de sincelo em algumas cidades do interior...


----------



## panda (7 Jan 2015 às 13:36)

Boas
Mais uma bela geada, com uma mínima de  *-1ºC*
Sol e alguma neblina entre o rio Zêzere e o Fundão
Vento fraco
Temperatura atual 7ºC e 65%Hr


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2015 às 13:38)

Segundo o Wunderground Trancoso está a esta hora com uns incríveis -2ºC! A Guarda logo ali ao lado mas com sol, 10ºC.
Alguem de Trancoso?


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2015 às 13:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Segundo o Wunderground Trancoso está a esta hora com uns incríveis -2ºC! A Guarda logo ali ao lado mas com sol, 10ºC.
> Alguem de Trancoso?



Infelizmente a webcam está off.


----------



## pedro_cvl (7 Jan 2015 às 13:44)

panda disse:


> Boas
> Mais uma bela geada, com uma mínima de  *-1ºC*
> Sol e alguma neblina entre o rio Zêzere e o Fundão
> Vento fraco
> Temperatura atual 7ºC e 65%Hr


Uns metros mais a baixo e faz diferença. Tenho sempre maximas mais altas e minimas mais baixas. De momento registo 8,2ºC. Gostava de poder registar temperaturas no parque de merendas da Boidobra pois aí sim ta mesmo frio!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2015 às 14:13)

Mínima de *(-2.9ºC?)* novamente igualando o registo de *dia 3 de Janeiro *(parece que o sensor tem aversão aos -3ºC). Contudo a diferença de dia dia 3 para hoje foi a formação muito mais abundante de geada, as estradas estavam branquinhas hoje. Tinha ainda os recipientes de água destilada e da torneira congelados. Entretanto reparei que o IPMA nem se quer emitiu aviso amarelo de valores muito baixos de temperatura mínima para o distrito de Viseu.

Fica um pequeno registo que talvez até nem evidencie a grande quantidade de geada que havia pela manhã, dado que este carro está um pouco abrigado:


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2015 às 14:52)

De momento (9ºC?), vento fraco, céu limpo e alguma neblina no Caramulo.


----------



## jonyyy (7 Jan 2015 às 15:00)

Boas o dia amanheceu gelado por aqui, com bastante sincelo, nevoeiro e vento forte de N, a partir do meio da manha o nevoeiro levantou e o sol impera, apesar disso o ar continua bem frio, mínima de -5(IPMA) e atualmente 4ºC


----------



## jonyyy (7 Jan 2015 às 15:10)

Algumas fotos as 12h00, infelizmente não consegui carregar as da manha:/






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 
 à falta da neve, serve para consolar um bocado ehehehe


----------



## jonyyy (7 Jan 2015 às 15:15)

[/IMG] 






[/IMG]


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 15:37)

Nevoeiro no nordeste transmontano e também na Beira Alta:


----------



## panda (7 Jan 2015 às 17:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Segundo o Wunderground Trancoso está a esta hora com uns incríveis -2ºC! A Guarda logo ali ao lado mas com sol, 10ºC.
> Alguem de Trancoso?


 No site do IPMA a Guarda não teve temperaturas de 10ºC.
E nesta estação da guarda também não http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.3.08568
Só nesta estação da guarda é que teve temperaturas de 10ºC http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.3.08568 , é estranho pode ser da estação que não tem boa protecção


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jan 2015 às 17:52)

Boas!
Hoje o termómetro registou uma máxima de *9ºC *e uma mínima de *-1ºC*.
O dia foi de sol com algum vento pela madrugada e manhã.
De momento sigo com *4,3ºC *e 72% de humidade.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 17:58)

jonyyy disse:


> Algumas fotos as 12h00, infelizmente não consegui carregar as da manha:/



Espectaculares as fotos! e a paisagem!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2015 às 18:33)

No facebook do Meteo Tras os Montes recebemos mais imagens "deliciosas" do sincelo de hoje em Chaves!
Fotos de Cláudia Carneiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2015 às 19:05)

Boas,tarde cheio de sol...mas o ambiente na rua estava fresco,já faz frio novamente,com 2.7ºC .

Dados de hoje -0.5ºC / 8.3ºC.

A mínima a 1.5m do solo...baixou até aos -1.4ºC,neste momento 1.2ºC .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2015 às 19:26)

Neste momento Carrazedo de Montenegro, Valpaços: -1ºC, Flariz, Oimbra: -2ºC, Bragança: 0ºC e Vila Real: 1ºC, Moimenta da Beira: -1ºC, Aguiar da Beira: -1ºC, Pinhel: 0ºC, Guarda: 0ºC.
Amanhã poderá haver muito sincelo em muitos locais!


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2015 às 19:44)

Esta manhã, aqui por Bragança. 







Por agora nevoeiro e 0,2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

(1.6ºC?), vento fraco e céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 20:01)

Esta foto, em especial, é uma obra de arte lindíssima:


Flaviense21 disse:


>





Flaviense21 disse:


> No facebook do Meteo Tras os Montes recebemos mais imagens "deliciosas" do sincelo de hoje em Chaves!
> Fotos de Cláudia Carneiro.



Obrigado pela partilha! E parabéns à fotógrafa!


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2015 às 20:07)

Dia de nevoeiro e muito frio
a máxima foi de 3ºC
A temperatura atual já é negativa, de   - 1,2ºC
87% de HR


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2015 às 20:39)

Flariz, Oimbra, bem pertinho da fronteira já marca -3ºC! Aguiar da Beira -2C!


----------



## panda (7 Jan 2015 às 20:44)

Temperatura atual 2.4ºC e 76%Hr
P 1030hpa

*Dados de hoje -1ºC / 8.8ºC *


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jan 2015 às 20:48)

Temperatura: 1ºC
HR: 75%


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2015 às 20:57)

A temperatura acabou de entrar em valores negativos. 
Temperatura atual de (-0.2ºC?), com períodos de vento fraco, céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2015 às 21:18)

Boas...lá fora os carros já brilham ,sem vento e com 2.4ºC...sensor a 1.5m do solo,com 1.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2015 às 22:05)

(-1ºC?), céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas, vento nulo.

Água destilada já a congelar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2015 às 22:08)

Deve estar bom deve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

O nevoeiro já se está instalar ,com 1.6ºC e mais 0.4ºC .


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jan 2015 às 22:29)

Por aqui a temperatura está nos *0ºC* já há algum tempo


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2015 às 23:11)

Por Lamego continua em  -1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2015 às 23:15)

(-2ºC?), vento nulo, céu limpo.

Água destilada totalmente congelada e a geada já vai aparecendo.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Jan 2015 às 23:36)

Despeço-me com *0ºC* que, com este vento, devem fazer-se sentir nuns -3ºC!!

Boa noite!


----------



## keipha (7 Jan 2015 às 23:47)

Isto hoje vai com uma descida. A esta hora 0℃. Finalmente devo ter uns bons negativos amanhã. Hoje ficou pelos -0.4℃.


----------



## pedro_cvl (7 Jan 2015 às 23:59)

Boas. Por aqui a máxima ficou-se nos 10,6ºC
De momento estão -0,2ºC e 96%HR (esta mais quente na torre segundo a estação da meteocovilha que regista 0,9ºC)
Vamos ver qual a mínima desta noite


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2015 às 00:16)

Nevoeiro, -0,5ºC e freezing drizzle por agora. As pequenas gotas vão caindo e vão gelando nos carros, na vegetação e se continuar a baixar a temperatura, não tarda também no chão.


----------



## jonyyy (8 Jan 2015 às 00:18)

Atuais: -3ºC, vento moderado de N, com muito nevoeiro e sincelo já formado

Boa noite a todos


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2015 às 00:40)

Pelas 0H00 a estação do IPMA regista -2.1C!

Neste momento o nevoeiro levantou, pelo menos aqui na zona sul da cidade.

Devido ao nevoeiro também se formou o freezing drizzle, pois tenho o alumínio das varandas congelado.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2015 às 01:32)

Serra da Lapa, Sernancelhe. Dia 7 de Janeiro de 2015.

Imagens de Pedro Nantes


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (8 Jan 2015 às 02:03)

Sigo com 0ºC ja esteve nos -2ºC 
Esta ceu nublado


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2015 às 02:06)

Por Lamego estão neste momento 0,5ºC
Já esteve  - 1ºC
céu nublado
92% de HR
1034 de pressão


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2015 às 02:08)

(-2.5ºC?), a descida está muito complicada com o vento fraco quase constante.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Jan 2015 às 02:33)

Às 2h00 marcavam na estação ipma -2.4C

sem vento, apenas uma ligeira neblina.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2015 às 02:39)

(-3.1ºC?), vento nulo, céu limpo e recipiente da água da torneira também já congelado. E tenho já uma nova mínima do ano.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2015 às 08:08)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro e -2,5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2015 às 08:15)

Bom dia
 1 negativo e algum nevoeiro
93% de HR
1042 de pressão


----------



## jonyyy (8 Jan 2015 às 08:49)

Boas

Mais uma manha parecida a de ontem, no entanto hoje o nevoeiro recuou umas centenas de metros durante a noite e na minha localização esta um misto de sincelo fraco e geada normal, mais abaixo na linha que separa o nevoeiro do sol, aí sim ta igualzinho a ontem eheheh
 Fora do nevoeiro já com 1.5ºC, mas dentro dele abaixo dos -4ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Jan 2015 às 09:04)

Bons dias.

A noite foi gelada aqui em CB, pela primeira vez nos últimos 3 dias o dia amanheceu limpo, sem nevoeiro, no entanto, com um ambiente algo fantasmagórico, telhados, carros, todos cobertos por uma bela camada de geada, branquinha, como manda a tradição. Já á mesmo muito tempo que não via uma camada de gelo tão grande aqui em Cb, embora, comparando com outros pontos do país possa parecer pouca.

Por agora o sol vai derretendo o gelo, céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo... e ainda bastante frio.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2015 às 10:47)

Esta manhã, na zona oeste da cidade, mais um episódio de snow grains associado ao nevoeiro.














Ainda -2ºC, nevoeiro e algum sincelo um pouco por toda a cidade.


----------



## Albifriorento (8 Jan 2015 às 11:03)

Aqui em CB não esteve nem perto disso Dan, excelentes fotos Dan.

Edit: Reparei que a estação do IPMA marcou -3ºC aqui em Cb, de acordo com o gráfico de observação, terá sido a temperatura mais baixa aqui em CB dos últimos 4/5 anos. Isto claro, se o sensor não se tiver passado dos carretes, é que a estação do Albimeteo não foi além dos -1.2ºC.

Edit 2: OK, parece que a estação do IPMA não estará nas melhores condições. O tempo está limpo, não há nuvens no céu e o IPMA está a marcar o tempo presente como aguaceiros Lol. Aqui em CB, óbviamente.


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2015 às 11:34)

Mais duas fotos desta manhã.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2015 às 11:43)

Fantásticas fotos Dan! 
Bolas que parece mesmo neve! 
Ontem ainda estive tentado a ir passar a noite a Bragança. Devia ter ido!


----------



## pedro_cvl (8 Jan 2015 às 12:26)

Boas. Por aqui reina o sol. Minima desta noite -2,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2015 às 12:34)

Boas ...como disse o colega Albifriorento...uma geleira destas,já alguns anos que não apareceria por cá,o sensor a 1.5m do solo...chegou aos -3.0ºC,no meu jardim,parecia que tinha nevado ,a 3m do solo baixou até aos -2.3ºC ,muito sol e com 9.0ºC...bem melhor .


----------



## panda (8 Jan 2015 às 13:11)

Boas
Mais uma manhã de muita geada, com uma mínima de *-1.5ºC*
Sol e algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco
Temperatura atual 6.8ºC e 62%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2015 às 14:21)

Boas...muito sol e bem melhor a esta hora ,com 10.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2015 às 18:31)

Boa tarde. Concretizou-se hoje a* 10ª* madrugada consecutiva de temperaturas negativas. A temperatura mínima deste novo ano passa a ser os gélidos *(-3.5ºC?) *desta madrugada. De manhã havia muito mais geada que no dia anterior:


----------



## jotackosta (8 Jan 2015 às 18:45)

Madrugada com bastante geada por aqui. Saí pelas 6h30 daqui e, em direcção a Coimbra, era tudo branquinho até perto da zona da Barragem da Aguieira (um perigo aquela IC12 e partes da IP3).

*10ºC
-2ºC*

Sigo com 4,3 e 73% de humidade relativa, sem vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2015 às 18:45)

O resto do dia foi de céu com algumas nuvens e em particular pela hora de almoço.
De momento sigo com (2.1ºC?), céu geralmente limpo e períodos de vento fraco.

Alguns registos desta tarde com o telemóvel:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2015 às 18:49)

Boas,tarde amena com muito sol,novamente a fazer algum frio...hoje mais moderada,com 7.8ºC.

Dados de hoje -2.3ºC / 10.5ºC.

Sensor a 1.5m do solo...baixou até aos -3.0ºC


----------



## panda (8 Jan 2015 às 19:07)

Vento fraco esta a fazer subir a temperatura, ainda a pouco estavam 5.7ºC  
Temperatura atual 7.6ºC e 62%Hr
P 1037hpa

*Dados de hoje  -1.5ºC / 9.6ºC*


----------



## Carlitos_5 (8 Jan 2015 às 19:29)

Boas, hoje de manhã, estava tudo branquinho, sorte, foi antes de ir para a escola tirar fotos ao sincelo/geada:





















A almofada com geada:




A almofada com um pouco raspado:









O meu telhado já um pouco descongelado:




O do prédio à frente:





A temperatura do momento:






A temperatura actual é de 1.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2015 às 19:31)

O nordeste do distrito de Viseu foi também esta manhã presenteado com* sincelo* em particular na zona da Lapa e Penedono, seguem-se algumas fotos tiradas por um familiar nestas duas localidades:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2015 às 21:10)

Boas...pressão em alta,com 5.1ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (8 Jan 2015 às 22:02)

Boas.

Por aqui já é o segundo dia de nevoeiro sem tréguas, tem estado muito desagradável.

Ontem tivemos *0,4ºC* de temperatura máxima e hoje foi *0,1ºC*! 

Destaque para a pressão atmosférica que atingiu um pico de *1047,6hPa*.

Actual:
Temp: *-2,9ºC*
PA: *1047,3hPa*
HR: *100%*
Vento nulo


----------



## panda (8 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

Temperatura 2.4ºC e 77%Hr
P 1039hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2015 às 23:39)

Hoje a temperatura está muito oscilante e o culpado é o vento fraco constante. Já esteve em (0ºC?), mas passou a (3.4ºC?).
Céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Jan 2015 às 23:39)

Mais "quentinho" hoje: 3ºC.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2015 às 23:42)

Bragança, o Altai português: 1048,2 mbar de pressão atmosférica em 08-01-2014...


----------



## Norther (9 Jan 2015 às 00:56)

Trancoso, fotos do meu amigo Paulo Pombo


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2015 às 01:46)

1048,7 hPa no NE do país (IPMA) é obra... 0 UTC.


----------



## keipha (9 Jan 2015 às 02:18)

Por aqui está um vento que não deixa baixar a temperatura. Cerca de 6℃ nesta altura.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 02:37)

Carlitos_5 disse:


> Boas, hoje de manhã, estava tudo branquinho, sorte, foi antes de ir para a escola tirar fotos ao sincelo/geada:





Mr. Neves disse:


> O nordeste do distrito de Viseu foi também esta manhã presenteado com* sincelo* em particular na zona da Lapa e Penedono, seguem-se algumas fotos tiradas por um familiar nestas duas localidades:



 lindo!

Pode-se dizer que é uma _*singela*_ beleza! Obrigado por estas maravilhas!


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 02:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> 1048,7 hPa no NE do país (IPMA) é obra... 0 UTC.



Nalgumas estações ainda continuou a subir a pressão, embora Bragança tenha descido para os 1048,6 hPa.
À 1:00 de hoje:





Que "montanha" de ar frio!


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2015 às 08:17)

Nevoeiro, -3ºC e gelo nas superfícies. 

As estações de Chaves e Bragança, às 07h, tinham 1048,8 hPa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2015 às 08:49)

O modelo hirlam falava em valores dessa ordem de grandeza... pode-se até chegar aos 1049 hpa... será recorde?


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2015 às 09:11)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O modelo hirlam falava em valores dessa ordem de grandeza... pode-se até chegar aos 1049 hpa... será recorde?


Chaves ás 8H UTC com *1049.3 hpa!*
Bragança ás 8H UTC com* 1049.2 hpa!*


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2015 às 09:41)

Aqui na minha zona a mínima ficou nos -3,2ºC com o sol a tentar furar o nevoeiro!

















Neste momento registo -2,6ºC e a Pressão está em 1050hPa!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2015 às 09:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O nordeste do distrito de Viseu foi também esta manhã presenteado com* sincelo* em particular na zona da Lapa e Penedono, seguem-se algumas fotos tiradas por um familiar nestas duas localidades:





Norther disse:


> Trancoso, fotos do meu amigo Paulo Pombo


Magníficas!  Que paisagens de sonho!


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2015 às 10:08)

temos todos de empurrar o barómetro de Bragança para de forma oficial marcar os 1050.


----------



## Cadito (9 Jan 2015 às 10:46)

Bragança e Chaves: *1049,8 hpa* (09h UTC)

Está quase...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2015 às 10:53)

Boas ...hoje mais quentinho ...pressão em alta ,com 11.5ºC e muito sol.


----------



## Cadito (9 Jan 2015 às 11:07)

Bragança e Chaves: *1050,3 hpa* (10h UTC)

Está feito!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2015 às 11:11)

Chaves e Bragança com valores verdadeiramente surpreendentes... 1050.3 hpa às 10 UTC!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2015 às 12:02)

Bom sol e quente ,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jan 2015 às 12:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chaves e Bragança com valores verdadeiramente surpreendentes... 1050.3 hpa às 10 UTC!



Verdade, que valores impressionantes!


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2015 às 12:25)

Chaves leva vantagem... 1050,5 

Vila Real também pode chegar aos 1050...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2015 às 13:08)

Se é recorde, poderá ser entregue à estação de Chaves-Aerodromo ou Bragança uma vez que a pressão começa agora a cair... Só o IPMA o poderá confirmar... e espero que o faça, uma situação excepcional como esta sim... merece um comunicado.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (9 Jan 2015 às 13:21)

Para os menos entendidos, como eu, o que significa (de forma resumida) a pressão alta, e o valor dos 1050? Thanks!


----------



## panda (9 Jan 2015 às 13:52)

Boas
Hoje amanheceu com pouca geada
Sol e vento fraco
Temperatura atual 12.3ºC e 50%Hr
P 1041hpa
Mínima desta madrugada *0.5ºC*


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2015 às 14:34)

Por Lamego temperatura atual de 6ºC
1042 de pressão 
mímima de  - 2ºC


----------



## Rachie (9 Jan 2015 às 14:42)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Para os menos entendidos, como eu, o que significa (de forma resumida) a pressão alta, e o valor dos 1050? Thanks!



Também estou curiosa  Sei que no Verão traz calor, no Inverno traz mais frio, será isso? Quanto mais alta mais calor/frio?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2015 às 14:45)

Boas ...uma maravilha ...com 15.8ºC,hoje já dá,para o passeio a pé ,vamos a isso .


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2015 às 15:13)

- Continentes e oceanos. Estamos inseridos numa distribuição de massas de ar a qual não podemos fugir: temos um anticlone subtropical dos açores a oeste de nós durante a maior parte do tempo. 

- também não podemos alterar a inclinação da terra. Nesta altura do ano as noites são bastante maiores que os dias. 

- a península ibérica comporta-se como um pequeno continente... uma frigideira. Aquece no centro se tiver radiação solar e isso faz baixar a pressão atmosférica. Desaparecendo o sol pelo horizonte, o calor rapidamente se perde e a pressão começa a subir até atingir o máximo às primeiras horas da manhã.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 15:49)

Fica aqui o "pódio" dos máximos históricos de pressão desta manhã:


----------



## pedro_cvl (9 Jan 2015 às 16:44)

Será?


----------



## cm3pt (9 Jan 2015 às 17:04)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Para os menos entendidos, como eu, o que significa (de forma resumida) a pressão alta, e o valor dos 1050? Thanks!


Eu não sou moderador do forum nem especialista mas tenho umas "luzes" do assunto, poderei tentar explicar:
A pressão atmosférica é a força que a atmosfera exerce por unidade de área. O valor é medido em Pascal (N/m2) sendo N o "Newton" (unidade da força) e m2 a area. os 1050 correspondem a 1050 hPa (ou hectopascal), sendo que 1 hPa = 100 Pa. Ora, o valor médio à superfície da terra e ao nível do mar é de 1013 hPa (ou seja 101 300 N/m2). Quando ocorre a formção de anticiclones (zonas de alta pressão) o valor da pressão aumenta, mas é muito raro atingir valores tão elevados (normalmente não excede os 1030 a 1040 hPa). O record mundial de pressão atmosférica foi registado na Sibéria em 1968 com 1083 hPa. Em Portugal tanto quanto eu saiba estes 1050 hPa consituem record absoluto.


----------



## cm3pt (9 Jan 2015 às 17:17)

Rachie disse:


> Também estou curiosa  Sei que no Verão traz calor, no Inverno traz mais frio, será isso? Quanto mais alta mais calor/frio?



Não há uma relação directa entre temperatura  e pressão atmosférica num determinado local.  Uma pressão atmosférica mais alta no Inverno está normalmente (mas nem sempre) associada a uma massa de ar frio, estável, estando muitas vezes centrada na Peninsula Ibérica. Isso acontece porque a nossa península é um "mini-continente" e no Inverno quando se acumula ar frio (mais denso) e na ausência de correntes de vento de oeste (que trazem ar mais tépido e húmido do oceano) tendem-se a formar os chamados "anticiclones frios"(como acontece e com muito mais intensidade nas grandes massas continentais euroasiáticas). Como é natural, as temperaturas são baixas com a agravante de em certas zonas (como sucede muito em Trás-os-montes e na região espanhola de Castela-Leão) se formarem nevoeiros densos  que, sem vento, (o anticiclone é uma região de vento nulo), levam por vezes dias a dissipar (daí o sincelo que tantas vezes se forma em Trás-os-montes).  Mas não se trata da situação mais fria. Uma corrente de nordeste (como muitas vezes sucede) pode criar temperaturas ainda mais baixas, devido ao fluxo de ar muito frio vindo do leste da Europa). 
Quanto ao Verão, muito pelo contrário, as situações de temperatura muito elevada estão associadas com a formação de núcleos depressionários (como a depressão térmica que se forma muitas vezes no Sul de Espanha) devido ao ar quente ter mais baixa densidade e tender a elevar-se.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2015 às 18:18)

Boa tarde. Hoje quebrou-se o padrão de madrugadas com temperaturas negativas, e a próxima julgo que também não promete muito. Mínima de *(0ºC?)* e não havia qualquer geada de manhã, digamos que a temperatura foi descendo de uma forma muito atribulada dado o vento fraco praticamente constante, e os níveis de humidade relativa também não foram nada de especial. Ainda assim não é todos os anos que se tem 10 dias seguidos de temperatura mínima negativa aqui pelas redondezas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2015 às 18:19)

De momento céu limpo, vento fraco e (6.5ºC?).


----------



## StormRic (9 Jan 2015 às 18:48)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Para os menos entendidos, como eu, o que significa (de forma resumida) a pressão alta, e o valor dos 1050? Thanks!





Rachie disse:


> Também estou curiosa  Sei que no Verão traz calor, no Inverno traz mais frio, será isso? Quanto mais alta mais calor/frio?



Basicamente como já foi dito é o peso da coluna de ar sobre uma unidade de superfície. Por curiosidade, os 1050 hPa correspondem aproximadamente a 10,7 toneladas de ar sobre um metro quadrado. Ou seja, se fossemos ocos, seria essa a pressão que nos esmagaria, mas como a nossa pressão interna é semelhante, nada sentimos.

Uma forma de interpretar intuitivamente a pressão e os mapas de isóbaras (linhas que unem pontos da superfície com igual pressão atmosférica num dado momento) é fazer uma analogia das isobaras com as curvas de nível (linhas que unem pontos de igual altitude) que servem para representar o relevo num mapa.
Assim os anticiclones, centros de alta pressão, são montanhas e os ciclones, centros de baixa pressão, comumente chamados de depressões para não confundir com os sistemas tropicais de ventos muito intensos (designação para o Índico, no Atlântico e Pacífico são os furacões e tufões), são os vales, as zonas baixas, as depressões de terreno no exacto sentido do termo.

Anticiclone=alta pressão=montanha de ar ; Depressão=baixa pressão=vale ou fundura.

Com esta analogia, intuimos então que a circulação do ar à superfície num anticiclone diverge, afasta-se do centro, dispersa-se para a periferia tal como uma montanha funciona como um centro dispersor das águas de escorrência; as depressões funcionam portanto ao contrário, a circulação converge, aproxima-se do centro, concentra-se como as depressões de terreno fazem relativamente às águas de escorrência.

Simultaneamente com este movimento horizontal há os movimentos verticais de circulação do ar: simplificadamente também, num anticiclone o ar desce das altas camadas atmosféricas para a superfície; numa depressão o movimento é de ascensão.

No entanto a circulação horizontal do ar na sua tentativa de encher as depressões é desviada e faz-se segundo direcções muito próximas das linhas isóbaras. Uma analogia intuitiva poderá ser a de quando lançamos uma esfera, um berlinde por exemplo, na periferia de um recipiente redondo do tipo calote esférica, se o fizermos imprimindo-lhe alguma velocidade lateral a esfera efectuará um percurso em espiral podendo dar várias voltas até chegar ao fundo. A circulação do ar numa depressão é semelhante à circulação da esfera no recipiente redondo. Assim, também de uma forma simplificada, podemos em geral ver o vento a soprar segundo direcções próximas das direcções das linhas isóbaras, desviando-se ligeiramente destas para o lado dos centros depressionários; afastando-se dos centros de altas pressões.

O sentido em que se faz esta circulação próxima das isóbaras é o sentido contrário ao dos ponteiros do relógio, em torno dos centros de baixas pressões no hemisfério norte (no hemisfério sul é inverso). Nos anticiclones a circulação é no sentido horário em torno dos seus centros no hemisfério norte (anti-horário no hemisfério sul).

Esta é uma visão, repito, muito simplificada e intuitiva. O sistema atmosférico é muito mais complicado do que isto, pois a várias altitudes, em diferentes níveis da atmosfera, as circulações podem seguir diferentes padrões. Assim podemos ter uma depressão à superfície com um anticiclone em altitude por cima, ou vice-versa, ou toda uma variedade de situações para sucessivos níveis sendo que para cada nível o mapa ou carta de isóbaras tem aspectos que podem ser completamente diferentes. As circulações do ar têm distribuições extremamente complexas, não só em cada nível, mas entre níveis devido aos movimentos verticais conjugados com os movimentos horizontais.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2015 às 19:10)

Boas.

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro e sincelo por estas bandas. 

Umas fotos que tirei esta manhã na viagem até Miranda (desculpem a falta de qualidade, mas foram tiradas de telemóvel e em andamento).













Por agora céu limpo e 3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2015 às 19:37)

Boas...tudo calmo ...pressão em alta ,temperatura a descer ,com 10.2ºC...1.5m do solo marca 8.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.1ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (9 Jan 2015 às 20:31)

Boas. Por aqui a mínima ficou pelos -2,1ºC. A máxima de hoje foi de 16,8ºC. Hoje a temperatura já não esta tão baixa. De momento registo 7,4ºC e 68%HR. Pressão 1041hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2015 às 21:40)

Tudo calmo ...com 9.0ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

Por aqui também tudo calmo, uma pequena brisa, temperatura de* 6,3ºC* e humidade nos 75%.


----------



## panda (9 Jan 2015 às 22:41)

Temperatura atual 5.1ºC e 76%Hr
P 1040hpa

*Dados de hoje 0.5ºC / 15.3ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2015 às 23:08)

(3.1ºC?), céu limpo, períodos de vento fraco.


----------



## Brito (9 Jan 2015 às 23:09)

-1ºC e alguma geada ja


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2015 às 23:23)

Carrazeda de Ansiães vai já com -2,5ºC (IPMA). Provavelmente essa zona perto do Rio Douro/Rio Tua deverá ser bem afectada pelo nevoeiro e, com estas temperaturas, cuidado!!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2015 às 23:29)

Vamos ver se esta bela sequência de mínimas negativas se mantém na EMA da Covilhã.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Jan 2015 às 23:36)

Espetacular fotografia de Pedro Lopes (fonte: _*facebook*_) tirada do cimo do Cântaro Magro (1970 m) para leste, em direção à vizinha Espanha. Os relevos com neve serão, e corrijam-me se estiver enganado, a Sierra de Béjar (2400 m) à esquerda e a Sierra de Gredos (2590 m), em posição central.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jan 2015 às 23:59)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Espetacular fotografia de Pedro Lopes (fonte: _*facebook*_) tirada do cimo do Cântaro Magro (1970 m) para leste, em direção à vizinha Espanha. Os relevos com neve serão, e corrijam-me se estiver enganado, a Sierra de Béjar (2400 m) à esquerda e a Sierra de Gredos (2590 m), em posição central.


Espetacular foto !
Sim ,deve ser a serra dos gredos..
Esta semana vi uma foto de lá na net ,e tem alguma neve


----------



## StormRic (10 Jan 2015 às 06:32)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Espetacular fotografia de Pedro Lopes (fonte: _*facebook*_) tirada do cimo do Cântaro Magro (1970 m) para leste, em direção à vizinha Espanha. Os relevos com neve serão, e corrijam-me se estiver enganado, a Sierra de Béjar (2400 m) à esquerda e a Sierra de Gredos (2590 m), em posição central.



Vista magnífica pela limpidez proporcionada pelo anticiclone! Até gostava que a foto tivesse incluído mais do primeiro plano, Gordo, Vale do Zêzere, Poios Brancos, será que há neve?
O Cântaro Magro tem 1928m, 1970m só mesmo no planalto da Torre.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2015 às 10:35)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de sol e seco ...vai subindo ,com 12.1ºC...muito bom para o passeio da manhã .


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2015 às 10:48)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro e -1ºC. Ainda algum gelo na vegetação. Mínima de -3,2ºC por aqui.


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2015 às 10:58)

Bom dia!

Nevoeiro e *-0,7ºC. *A mínima desta manhã ainda alcançou os* -4,3ºC.*


----------



## Serrano (10 Jan 2015 às 12:12)

9.9°C no Sarzedo, em mais um dia de sol...


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2015 às 12:40)

Ainda nevoeiro por estas bandas, mas já começa o sol a aparecer.

Esta manhã.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (10 Jan 2015 às 13:24)

Boa tarde 
A mínima de hoje -4ºC
Neste momento estão 3ºC
Esta nevoeiro


----------



## jotackosta (10 Jan 2015 às 15:05)

Céu limpo:: http://ustre.am/1cFUC

Temperatura: *14,4ºC*
Humidade Relativa: *79%*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2015 às 16:07)

Boas ...está ser um bom dia ...melhor na rua do que em casa ,com 14.9ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## panda (10 Jan 2015 às 17:06)

Boas
Amanheceu com geada e com uma temperatura mínima de *1.2ºC*
Dia agradável com uma Temperatura máxima de *16.1ºC*
Temperatura atual 11.3ºC e 64%Hr


----------



## jotackosta (10 Jan 2015 às 17:29)

Vai escurecendo com céu limpo e* 8,9ºC*.
Vento nulo, 79% HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2015 às 19:01)

Boa tarde. Depois do interregno de um dia, a temperatura voltou a cair para valores negativos.
Temp. Mínima: *(-1.8ºC?)* - (7:35h)
Ainda assim não havia geada muito abundante.

Para já céu limpo, períodos de vento fraco, (4.3ºC?).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2015 às 20:08)

Boas...tudo calmo ,sem vento,com 7.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (10 Jan 2015 às 20:55)

Sigo 0ºC esta nevoeiro cerrado mesmo 
 A maxima foi 5ºc


----------



## jotackosta (10 Jan 2015 às 21:23)

Céu limpo
Temp: 3,6ºC
HR: 80%
Vento nulo


----------



## joselamego (10 Jan 2015 às 22:46)

Máxima de 6ºC
Nevoeiro durante o dia
Temperatura atual de 1ºC


----------



## bigfire (10 Jan 2015 às 23:10)

Boas, por aqui muito frio durante todo o dia, agora está bastante nevoeiro, e a temperatura é de -0.1ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (10 Jan 2015 às 23:53)

Céu nublado, a lua já mal se vê!
Temperatura nos 2,8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2015 às 00:24)

Céu bastante nublado, (1.7ºC?).


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2015 às 02:28)

Será que vai mesmo chover hoje de manhã? Espero que não, porque ainda não tirei o arsenal de termómetros lá de fora. 

Bom, mas de momento estão (0ºC?) e só há nuvens para Este.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2015 às 03:29)

(-0.3ºC?), mais uma madrugada de temperatura negativa. Vento por vezes fraco, céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2015 às 04:23)

(-1.1ºC?), céu limpo, vento nulo de momento.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2015 às 09:16)

Bom dia.

Por aqui começou agora a chover um pouco. Chuva fraca e -1,5ºC (freezing rain), as gotas vão gelando nas superfícies.


----------



## Thomar (11 Jan 2015 às 09:51)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por aqui começou agora a chover um pouco. Chuva fraca e -1,5ºC (freezing rain), as gotas vão gelando nas superfícies.


Bom dia Dan! 
Se conseguires tirar umas fotos desses_ freezing rain_ depois partilha aqui. Please.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2015 às 09:59)

Umas fotos aqui da varanda.

Parece uma superfície molhada normal,





Só que está mesmo gelada e raspando o gelo sai.


----------



## Thomar (11 Jan 2015 às 10:04)

Dan disse:


> Umas fotos aqui da varanda.
> 
> Parece uma superfície molhada normal,
> 
> ...


Lindo! Obrigado Dan!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2015 às 10:19)

Bons dias .

Nuvens altas e vento de N...com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (11 Jan 2015 às 10:34)

Por vila real estao 0ºC esta chover tambem


----------



## jotackosta (11 Jan 2015 às 13:31)

Céu nublado, com abertas.
Temperatura Actual: *13,9ºC*
HR: 81%

Mínima: *-1ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (11 Jan 2015 às 13:42)

Panorama actual com a Serra da Estrela ao fundo


----------



## panda (11 Jan 2015 às 13:43)

Boas 
Céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento
Temperatura 14.3ºC e 52%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2015 às 13:47)

Boas ...vai quente ao sol ,com 17.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## pedro_cvl (11 Jan 2015 às 14:11)

Hoje a mínima por estes lados ficou-se pelos 0ºC .
De momento registo 15ºC 
56%HR e 1031hpa e algum vento fraco


----------



## tomalino (11 Jan 2015 às 14:54)

Em Moncorvo finalmente o nevoeiro dissipou. De manhã havia pouco gelo aqui, noutras zonas estava sincelo:






Já choveu fraco, neste momento céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jotackosta (11 Jan 2015 às 15:01)

Céu praticamente limpo agora, bem azul!

13,6ºC

Vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2015 às 16:10)

Mínima de (-1.6ºC?) pelas 7:59h. Havia um pouco mais de geada de manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2015 às 16:35)

Uma boa tarde...com 16.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2015 às 17:20)

Hoje está bastante mais quente a esta hora. Ainda vai em (10.9ºC?)


----------



## Tufao André (11 Jan 2015 às 18:37)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por aqui começou agora a chover um pouco. Chuva fraca e -1,5ºC (freezing rain), as gotas vão gelando nas superfícies.



E como é que não caiu neve com essa temperatura?!


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2015 às 18:42)

Tufao André disse:


> E como é que não caiu neve com essa temperatura?!



Não caiu neve porque os cristais de neve são formados em altura. E o que aconteceu é que embora houvesse uma boa temperatura à superfície propicia à solidificação, em altitude havia temperaturas elevadas para a formação de cristais neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2015 às 18:58)

Boas...ainda uma temperatura amena ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2015 às 19:11)

(8.5ºC?), céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2015 às 19:12)

Tufao André disse:


> E como é que não caiu neve com essa temperatura?!



Porque não havia frio em altitude. Estava mais calor aos 1000m, 2000m de altitude e por isso a precipitação chegou cá na já forma liquida, mas depois voltou a gelar pois aqui existia uma camada de ar com valores de temperatura inferiores a zero.
______________________________________________________________________________

Por agora a temperatura vai baixando depois de uma tarde de sol. 5ºC neste momento.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jan 2015 às 20:19)

boas

por aqui a semana foi fria, os dias tem sido sempre iguais, céu limpo e bastante geada. confesso que já estou farto do frio. 
hoje o dia foi de céu pouco nublado sem vento e sigo com 7.8ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jan 2015 às 21:45)

O Meteo Tras os Montes que começou como uma brincadeira começa a ser um caso de sucesso, a prová-lo estão as muitas fotos que os seguidores nos enviam!
Mais fotos enviadas do sincelo em Bragança:



















Entre outras!


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2015 às 21:53)

Boa noite,

de madrugada a temperatura ainda foi aos *-2,8ºC*

De manhã não me percebi da chuva (freezing rain) pois quando saí já estava nos positivos... A máxima rondou os 9ºC. 

Hoje foi dia de manutenção da estação, com troca de baterias e limpeza pelo que alguns dados se perderam...


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 21:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O Meteo Tras os Montes que começou como uma brincadeira começa a ser um caso de sucesso, a prová-lo estão as muitas fotos que os seguidores nos enviam!
> Mais fotos enviadas do sincelo em Bragança:



É mesmo! Parabéns aos autores das fotos e aos promotores da página!
Vê-se como pesa bem nas árvores. A do semáforo está engraçada, faz pensar que a luz vermelha raramente se acende (ou então que a verde está mais acessível para ir lá com a mão ou simplesmente porque não tem apoio para a teia...)
Aquela formação na folha seca é espantosa (como é que a folha ainda resiste?).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2015 às 21:58)

Boas...hoje está fraco para descer ,com 10.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (11 Jan 2015 às 22:25)

De regresso aos negativos...

-0,2ºC com 98% de hr.....


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2015 às 22:27)

Dia com mais sol 
máxima de 8 ºC
Mínima de 0ºC
Atual de 3,4ºC


----------



## panda (11 Jan 2015 às 23:09)

Temperatura atual 6.2ºC e 81%Hr
P 1033hpa

*Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 15.1ºC*


----------



## bigfire (11 Jan 2015 às 23:11)

O dia começou com muito nevoeiro, dissipamdo-se ao inicio da tarde, a temperatura não passou dos 8ºC. Por agora todo calmo com a temperatura nos 3.8ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (11 Jan 2015 às 23:15)

Céu limpo com *7,1ºC*. Hoje mais quente que nos dias anteriores, a humidade essa sempre elevada!


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2015 às 23:33)

(5.5ºC?) dia bem mais ameno, espero uma mínima positiva. Entretanto o GFS já voltou a cortar o frio que poderia dar neve a cotas mais baixas para a semana (pelo menos a latitudes mais baixas, porque no norte mantém-se, em particular em Bragança), vamos ver como é que isto se desenrola, geralmente a montanha pare um rato.


----------



## Rachie (11 Jan 2015 às 23:51)

cm3pt disse:


> Não há uma relação directa entre temperatura  e pressão atmosférica num determinado local.  Uma pressão atmosférica mais alta no Inverno está normalmente (mas nem sempre) associada a uma massa de ar frio, estável, estando muitas vezes centrada na Peninsula Ibérica. Isso acontece porque a nossa península é um "mini-continente" e no Inverno quando se acumula ar frio (mais denso) e na ausência de correntes de vento de oeste (que trazem ar mais tépido e húmido do oceano) tendem-se a formar os chamados "anticiclones frios"(como acontece e com muito mais intensidade nas grandes massas continentais euroasiáticas). Como é natural, as temperaturas são baixas com a agravante de em certas zonas (como sucede muito em Trás-os-montes e na região espanhola de Castela-Leão) se formarem nevoeiros densos  que, sem vento, (o anticiclone é uma região de vento nulo), levam por vezes dias a dissipar (daí o sincelo que tantas vezes se forma em Trás-os-montes).  Mas não se trata da situação mais fria. Uma corrente de nordeste (como muitas vezes sucede) pode criar temperaturas ainda mais baixas, devido ao fluxo de ar muito frio vindo do leste da Europa).
> Quanto ao Verão, muito pelo contrário, as situações de temperatura muito elevada estão associadas com a formação de núcleos depressionários (como a depressão térmica que se forma muitas vezes no Sul de Espanha) devido ao ar quente ter mais baixa densidade e tender a elevar-se.





StormRic disse:


> Basicamente como já foi dito é o peso da coluna de ar sobre uma unidade de superfície. Por curiosidade, os 1050 hPa correspondem aproximadamente a 10,7 toneladas de ar sobre um metro quadrado. Ou seja, se fossemos ocos, seria essa a pressão que nos esmagaria, mas como a nossa pressão interna é semelhante, nada sentimos.
> 
> Uma forma de interpretar intuitivamente a pressão e os mapas de isóbaras (linhas que unem pontos da superfície com igual pressão atmosférica num dado momento) é fazer uma analogia das isobaras com as curvas de nível (linhas que unem pontos de igual altitude) que servem para representar o relevo num mapa.
> Assim os anticiclones, centros de alta pressão, são montanhas e os ciclones, centros de baixa pressão, comumente chamados de depressões para não confundir com os sistemas tropicais de ventos muito intensos (designação para o Índico, no Atlântico e Pacífico são os furacões e tufões), são os vales, as zonas baixas, as depressões de terreno no exacto sentido do termo.
> ...



Muito obrigada a ambos  esclarecida


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2015 às 11:50)

Bom dia,

continua o ar frio por Bragança... a mínima chegou aos *-2,8ºC. *A geada de manhã era forte!!

Por agora o sol ainda não brilha e registo *2,4ºC*


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2015 às 11:58)

Ainda esta semana irei a Bragança, preciso de sentir um pouco de verdadeiro Inverno!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2015 às 12:22)

Eu a pensar fazer o mesmo...    Meter férias pa neve!





O mais interessante é a possibilidade de ISO´s bastante baixas durante bastantes dias!
Diagrama válido para Montesinho, Bragança.


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2015 às 12:28)

Por Lamego continua o nevoeiro
mínima de -1 ºC
Atual de 2,7ºC


----------



## bigfire (12 Jan 2015 às 14:37)

Dia com muito nevoeiro por aqui, o dia está frio, a temperatura é de 5.6ºC. E na sexta já me estou a ver a ficar entalado na A24, na zona de Castro Daire, pelo menos é da maneira que tiro o pó as correntes de neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2015 às 15:32)

Boas ...muito sol,mas hoje...mais fresco ,pelo menos de manhã...havia vento e fresco,agora acalmou para a tarde ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2015 às 16:28)

Por Lamego também nevoeiro e é possivel que caia neve na sexta, pelos menos está previsto, vamos ver.....
nevoeiro e temperatura atual de 4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jan 2015 às 18:10)

Boa tarde. Mínima de (0.7ºC?) com geada fraca pela manhã. De acordo com os modelos ainda  não é desta que a neve retorna aqui à cova, pode ser que pinte pelo menos o Caramulo com tons da época.


----------



## jotackosta (12 Jan 2015 às 18:29)

Boas, hoje a mínima ficou-se pelos* 2,5ºC* e a máxima nos *13ºC*.
De momento céu limpo com 7,9ºC e 80% de humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2015 às 18:49)

Boas...mais um dia a terminar com céu limpo ,com 10.9ºC e sem vento .


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2015 às 18:56)

Dia com nevoeiro e a temperatura atual é de 2,2ºC
A máxima foi de 4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jan 2015 às 20:18)

Boas

dia de céu limpo, hoje com pouca geada apenas nos locais mais abrigados. 
a temperatura de noite foi um pouco mais alta, tal como o dia. 

Actualmente céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 7.2ºC

extremos: 3.0ºC minima  \  13.8ºC maxima


----------



## panda (12 Jan 2015 às 20:45)

Boas
Temperatura atual 7.9ºC e 74%Hr
P 1028hpa

*Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 14.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2015 às 21:27)

Boas...mais uma noite calma ,sem fazer grande frio ,com 9.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (12 Jan 2015 às 22:54)

Continua nevoeiro e a temperatura atual é já de negativos
 -  0,5ºC


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2015 às 00:46)

temperatura atual de  - 1ºC
97% de HR


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (13 Jan 2015 às 01:16)

Deixo aqui uma do nevoiro em vila real
Sigo com 1ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2015 às 09:06)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro denso e 0,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2015 às 10:35)

Boas...com sol a 50%,nuvens altas ,com 9.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2015 às 13:54)

Boas...sol meio passado...vento fraco,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2015 às 17:45)

Por Lamego alguma chuva fraca
temperatura atual de 8ºC
A mínima foi de  - 1 ºC


----------



## Meteolouco (13 Jan 2015 às 17:53)

Desculpem o off-topic depois de ter montado a minha estção só me aparece no visor informação da pressão: 971.1
nem temperatura nem vento tudo com traços alguem me ajuda???


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (13 Jan 2015 às 17:58)

Meteolouco disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic depois de ter montado a minha estção só me aparece no visor informação da pressão: 971.1
> nem temperatura nem vento tudo com traços alguem me ajuda???


Devera estar actualizar dados espera um pouco!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2015 às 17:58)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (13 Jan 2015 às 17:59)

Por vila real vai chovendo com a temperatura estagnada nos 6.4ºc


----------



## panda (13 Jan 2015 às 18:08)

Boas
Céu nublado e vento fraco 
Temperatura atual 9.9ºC e 81%Hr


----------



## Meteolouco (13 Jan 2015 às 18:14)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Devera estar actualizar dados espera um pouco!



agora já me aparece a temperatura 9,5ºC
84% HUMIDADE
PRESSÃO: 971.5hpa
mas no vento continua a zeros e precipitação tambem a zeros e a direcção do vento nem mexe...


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2015 às 18:17)

Meteolouco disse:


> agora já me aparece a temperatura 9,5ºC
> 84% HUMIDADE
> PRESSÃO: 971.5hpa
> mas no vento continua a zeros e precipitação tambem a zeros e a direcção do vento nem mexe...




Atenção também a essa pressão, que está obviamente errada.


----------



## Meteolouco (13 Jan 2015 às 18:25)

vitamos disse:


> Atenção também a essa pressão, que está obviamente errada.


 poquÊ?
que posso ter feito de errado?


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2015 às 18:27)

Meteolouco disse:


> poquÊ?
> que posso ter feito de errado?



Nada... simplesmente a estação deverá precisar de ser calibrada. Tal procedimento depende do modelo de estação. Agora a pressão como poderás facilmente consultar http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/ andará na tua zona por volta dos 1025hPa.


----------



## Meteolouco (13 Jan 2015 às 18:30)

vitamos disse:


> Nada... simplesmente a estação deverá precisar de ser calibrada. Tal procedimento depende do modelo de estação. Agora a pressão como poderás facilmente consultar http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/ andará na tua zona por volta dos 1025hPa.


 como faço para calibrar a pressão?


----------



## vitamos (13 Jan 2015 às 18:32)

Meteolouco disse:


> como faço para calibrar a pressão?



Isso não poderei ajudar, depende do modelo da estação. Contudo se o ajuste for manual (como penso que será) deverás de preferência num periodo de estabilidade atmosférica, ajustar para um valor de referencia de uma estação do IPMA próxima. Esta não será a melhor altura em terms de estabilidade atmosférica mas poderás fazer um ajuste provisório. Seja como for esse procedimento deverá vir incluído no manual da estação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2015 às 18:37)

De momento chuva fraca com 8.1ºC.
A máxima foi de 9.3ºC.


----------



## panda (13 Jan 2015 às 19:26)

Chuviscos e vento fraco de ONO
Temperatura 9.1ºC e 87%Hr
P 1025hpa

*Dados de hoje 0.5ºC / 13ºC*


----------



## pedro_cvl (13 Jan 2015 às 20:07)

Por aqui a chuva que cai mais parece sair de um borrifador 
Dados actuais 8.4ºC 98%HR e 1026hpa
Mínima de -1.9ºC
Maxima de 13.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jan 2015 às 20:48)

boas

por aqui o dia começou com geada e nevoeiro da ao inicio da manha, com o céu geralmente muito nublado. 
começou  chover por volta das 17h. o vento soprou fraco. 
actualmente não chove, algum vento fraquinho e sigo 8.7ºC 

extremos: 0.0ºC minima  \  12.6ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

Boas...nublado ,vento fraco,com 9.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Jan 2015 às 22:29)

Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro e muita geada por aqui. A mínima atingiu os* -1ºC*, a máxima os *11,5ºC*.
Começou a chover por volta das 16h e, de momento, nevoeiro e temperatura nos *8,3ºC*, 90% de humidade.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2015 às 22:33)

Por Lamego caiu alguma chuva de tarde, 
92% de HR
temperatura atual de 7,1ºC
nevoeiro 
A máxima foi de 9ºC


----------



## jotackosta (13 Jan 2015 às 22:41)

Hoje ao nascer do sol, com 0ºC:


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2015 às 00:51)

Meteolouco disse:


> como faço para calibrar a pressão?



Desculpa a pergunta, mas já leste o manual de instruções da tua estação? Aposto que não. 

Lá deverá estar a resposta às tuas questões, o ajuste da pressão não costuma ser complicado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2015 às 01:59)

8ºC e muita nebulosidade baixa ou mesmo nevoeiro.


----------



## jonyyy (14 Jan 2015 às 09:48)

Boas

Depois de uns dias bastante monótonos, com temperaturas baixas nos vales, mas aqui mais para cima, parecia primavera(é que esteve mesmo muito agradável), esta noite já chuviscou um pouco e pelo menos o vento removeu parte da poluição, hoje amanheceu fresco 1ºC, com muito sol e vento fraco, neste momento estão 4.5ºC.
Vamos ver se o Inverno aparece a sério por estas bandas nos próximos dias, frio parece garantido, chuva também, já a neve... vamos ver, não gosto muito das situações de pós-frontal por estas bandas, porque a precipitação é quase sempre escassa, agora a situação de sábado e domingo é de ir acompanhando


----------



## panda (14 Jan 2015 às 11:55)

Bons dias
Nevoeiro com uma temperatura de 7ºC e 99%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2015 às 14:10)

Boas...finalmente nuvens ...depois uma manhã com muito nevoeiro e fresco ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2015 às 14:36)

O sol com vontade de aparecer ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (14 Jan 2015 às 14:50)

depois de corrigir uma ligação mal feita na estação eis os dados neste momento da consola:
Temperatura: +13ºC
PRESSÃO (RELATIVA) 1013.0 hpa
59% HR

não sei se estes dados estarão bem, que acham? só comparando aqui perto não é?
quanto á velocidade do vento está sempre a zeros não sei porque?????????????


----------



## vitamos (14 Jan 2015 às 15:27)

Meteolouco disse:


> depois de corrigir uma ligação mal feita na estação eis os dados neste momento da consola:
> Temperatura: +13ºC
> PRESSÃO (RELATIVA) 1013.0 hpa
> 59% HR
> ...



A pressão continua bastante errada....


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (14 Jan 2015 às 15:28)

Meteolouco disse:


> depois de corrigir uma ligação mal feita na estação eis os dados neste momento da consola:
> Temperatura: +13ºC
> PRESSÃO (RELATIVA) 1013.0 hpa
> 59% HR
> ...



Possivelmente a temperatura e a humidade do ar, devem estar correctas!
Quanto a pressão não te sei responder. porque na minha estação quando ela fica sem pilhas tenho de ser eu a actualiza-la ela não se actualiza sozinha, agora quanto a tua não sei.... Ve as instruções que la explicam tudo direitinho.
Eu costumo me orientar por aqui quando é para actualizar : http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie.mapa/


----------



## pedro_cvl (14 Jan 2015 às 16:31)

Eu dava por conselho colocar todos os sensores junto a estação e ver se todos eles comunicam com a estação. So depois colocar sensores nos locais onde devem ficar. Em relação a pressão está muito baixa. Mas faça como digo. caso nem assim obtenha valores de vento(velocidade e orientação) então ha algum problema.


----------



## Meteolouco (14 Jan 2015 às 16:42)

já consegui ajustar a pressão com a ajuda do manual que está agora nos 1025,3 hpa, de resto todos sensores a funcionarem e a enviarem sinal menos o da velocidade do vento que continua a zeros, mesmo perto da estação...será do sensor que veio marado?


----------



## panda (14 Jan 2015 às 16:43)

Boas
Manhã de nevoeiro e tarde de sol e nuvens
P 1024hpa
Temperatura atual 10.4ºC e 77%Hr
Máxima de 12ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (14 Jan 2015 às 16:50)

Apenas a velocidade do vento não aparece ou a orientação do catavento tambem nao actualiza?


----------



## Meteolouco (14 Jan 2015 às 16:51)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Apenas a velocidade do vento não aparece ou a orientação do catavento tambem nao actualiza?


 a orientação do catavento muda de vez em quando pelo que deduzo que está ok


----------



## pedro_cvl (14 Jan 2015 às 16:53)

As pás do anemometro giram bem?Tem algum atrito?


----------



## Meteolouco (14 Jan 2015 às 16:54)

parecem girar bem sem impedimentos...será das configurações??


----------



## pedro_cvl (14 Jan 2015 às 17:00)

Eu dava por conselho fazer o que disse. Colocar todos os sensores perto da estação e retirar pilhas a tudo. Voltar a inserir pilhas e deixar que estação procure os sensores todos novamente. Pode se um problema que se resolva com o reset da estação ou então qualquer outro problema de sensores e nesse caso terão que ser substituídos. Trata-se de que estação?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2015 às 17:20)

Boas,nublado...com 11.7ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (14 Jan 2015 às 17:21)

Meteolouco disse:


> parecem girar bem sem impedimentos...será das configurações??


Pelo que estive a ver a estação funciona por cabos. Sendo assim pode ser problema de cabos ou ligações. Tente fazer ligação do anemometro a estação com outro cabo e ja vê se é do cabo


----------



## jotackosta (14 Jan 2015 às 17:26)

Boas!
Hoje o dia começou algo cinzento mas à tarde o sol foi constante.
De momentos vão surgindo algumas nuvens com uma temperatura de* 8,4ºC* e *89%* de humidade.

Máx:*12,2ºC*
Min:*5ºC*


----------



## Meteolouco (14 Jan 2015 às 18:14)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Pelo que estive a ver a estação funciona por cabos. Sendo assim pode ser problema de cabos ou ligações. Tente fazer ligação do anemometro a estação com outro cabo e ja vê se é do cabo



o cano já vem acoplado do anenometro depois numa ponta é que encaixa no sensor....só mandando vir outro anenometro talvez..


----------



## Meteolouco (14 Jan 2015 às 18:25)

por aqui segue com 9,9ºC 
81% HR
Pressão : 1024,8 hpa
sem dados de velocidade de vento :-(

enquanto não tiver dados de vento não coloco no wunderground que dizem?
se não der tenho que solicitar troca desta peça do anenometro e cata vento ( embora o cata vento funcione bem mas como vem acoplado...)


----------



## XtraNO (14 Jan 2015 às 18:29)

Meteolouco disse:


> por aqui segue com 9,9ºC
> 81% HR
> Pressão : 1024,8 hpa
> sem dados de velocidade de vento :-(
> ...


Eu punha


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2015 às 19:34)

Boas!

Estou de volta à Terra Fria, já tinha saudades! 

Por agora a estação da ESAB regista 5.3ºC e o meu sensor Auriol marca 5,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2015 às 19:46)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 10.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (14 Jan 2015 às 19:51)

A temperatura já chegou aos 5,1ºC mas tornou a subir devido ao aumento da nebulosidade alta.
Céu encoberto portanto, com *7ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2015 às 20:11)

Boa noite. O dia foi de alguma nebulosidade muito embora da parte da tarde tivessem ocorrido várias abertas.

De momento, céu muito nublado, 7.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2015 às 20:22)

Manhã de nevoeiro e sol de tarde
amanhã muita chuva prevista e na madrugada de sexta poderá cair alguma neve na cidade...
Máxima de 10ºC
mímima de 2ºC
Atual de 5ºC
84% de HR
1023 de pressão


----------



## Meteolouco (14 Jan 2015 às 20:22)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Eu dava por conselho fazer o que disse. Colocar todos os sensores perto da estação e retirar pilhas a tudo. Voltar a inserir pilhas e deixar que estação procure os sensores todos novamente. Pode se um problema que se resolva com o reset da estação ou então qualquer outro problema de sensores e nesse caso terão que ser substituídos. Trata-se de que estação?



já fiz isso e continua a não aparecer a velocidade do vento o resto dá tudo...
é uma PCE-FWS 20 

eis o link: https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp...-pce-fws20-det_97435.htm?_list=kat&_listpos=1


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jan 2015 às 21:42)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de nevoeiro que só levantou perto do meio dia. depois disso esteve geralmente nublado com boas abertas. 
o vento esteve fraco durante a tarde. 
agora já se vai formando nevoeiro, não há vento e sigo com 5.1ºC


----------



## jonyyy (14 Jan 2015 às 21:59)

Boas

Nevoeiro cerrado por aqui, já com vento moderado a forte de SW a "puxa-la" ehehe
3,5ºC


----------



## jotackosta (14 Jan 2015 às 22:25)

Aqui para a minha zona, mais uma noite sem dormir por causa da menina meteorologia 





Vamos lá ver...

Sigo com *7,1ºC*


----------



## panda (14 Jan 2015 às 22:46)

Temperatura atual 8.7ºC e 82%Hr

*Dados de hoje 5.3ºC /* *12ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2015 às 23:03)

Meio nublado,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2015 às 23:30)

Céu muito nublado, 6.8ºC (em subida).
Vento fraco.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 00:03)

Aquele chuvisco que mal se sente...6,9ºC


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (15 Jan 2015 às 00:06)

Por aqui esta céu nublado e estão 3.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2015 às 02:41)

Temperatura estagnada em 7ºC, céu muito nublado.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 10:01)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Bragança temos céu muito nublado mas sem precipitação, o meu sensor Auriol marca 7.0ºC, a estação da ESAB regista 7.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (15 Jan 2015 às 10:58)

Bom dia!

De facto a chuvinha prevista para esta tarde ainda não apareceu...!

A Pressão atmosférica tem caído a pique, estando já nos *1010hPa*, quando ainda ontem estava em *1024hPa*!

As temperaturas previstas pelo IPMA *0ºC* a *7ºC* é que estão longe da realidade...

A mínima ficou em *5,1ºC* e por agora já vamos em *7,5ºC*...


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2015 às 11:53)

Bom dia.

Bem mais quentinho hoje .

Primeiro dia do ano sem gelo. Esta manhã já tivemos alguns breves períodos de chuva fraca, por agora 7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2015 às 12:46)

Boas...chuva fraca,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2015 às 12:50)

Boas!
A reportar desde a Torre. Muito vento e nevoeiro por enquanto ainda chuvisca, neve ainda nem vê-la 0.8ºc.


----------



## Dematos (15 Jan 2015 às 12:53)

Por aqui chuviscou a meio da manha; por agora, muito nublado e vento moderado!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baojoao (15 Jan 2015 às 13:26)

Por Nelas já vai chovendo com mais intensidade. Pelo que já li, ainda não é desta que vamos ter neve aqui


----------



## white_wolf (15 Jan 2015 às 13:29)

Boa tarde-

Em fornelos, Cinfães, bastante chuva e algum vento. Tem. a partir de dados de um amigo, meu sensor de um carro, 8ºc.
Espero que noite no pós frontal apareça algo por estas bandas. Vou para la no final do dia, espero ter sorte...  
A cota na minha opinião a 500 metros penso que será mais plausível... veremos. Que opinião acham ou hipóteses irei ter?'

bem haja a todos.


----------



## white_wolf (15 Jan 2015 às 13:31)

Na gralheira ainda nada, não é de admirar cota ainda bastante elevada...


----------



## pedro_cvl (15 Jan 2015 às 13:51)

Dados actuais


----------



## Meteolouco (15 Jan 2015 às 13:53)

Por aqui começou agora a chover com mais intensidade
+10,1ºC
83% HR
Pressão: 1012.5 

sem dados velocidade vento e chuva mm está a zeros na consola!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2015 às 14:00)

Alguns pingos...primeiro 1.0mm de do ano ,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## ppereira (15 Jan 2015 às 14:17)

Parece que já neva na Torre. temperatura actual 0,6ºC.
No fim de semana de 24 e 25 de Dezembro devem estar boas condições para descer umas pistas


----------



## Beric D (15 Jan 2015 às 14:32)

ppereira disse:


> Parece que já neva na Torre. temperatura actual 0,6ºC.
> *No fim de semana de 24 e 25 de Dezembro devem estar boas condições para descer umas pistas *



Pena ainda faltar quase um ano


----------



## pedro_cvl (15 Jan 2015 às 14:32)

ppereira disse:


> Parece que já neva na Torre. temperatura actual 0,6ºC.
> No fim de semana de 24 e 25 de Dezembro devem estar boas condições para descer umas pistas


Dezembro??????


----------



## ppereira (15 Jan 2015 às 14:39)

... janeiro... queria dizer janeiro!!!


----------



## Z13 (15 Jan 2015 às 15:08)

Por Bragança a chuva já é certinha e moderada!

Já recolhi *3mm*, e estão *7,8ºC*, aproximadamente a máxima do dia até agora!


----------



## Meteolouco (15 Jan 2015 às 15:16)

já está no wunderground a estação meteo de Celorico da Beira ( ainda sem dados velocidade vento )
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAC2
sigo aqui com:
10,8ºC
78%HR
PRESSÃO: 1010,2hpa
precipitação ultima hora : 0.3 mm (já a funcionar :-)


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (15 Jan 2015 às 15:21)

Por vila real chove bem e a temperatura esta em queda ainda a meia hora atrás estavam 8ºC neste momento sigo 6.9ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2015 às 15:40)

O radar não engana ...parece que,agora já chove .


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 15:55)

ACalado disse:


> Boas!
> A reportar desde a Torre. Muito vento e nevoeiro por enquanto ainda chuvisca, neve ainda nem vê-la 0.8ºc.



 desde a Torre ?  o vento vai bater com muita força aí!! A frente está mesmo a chegar.


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2015 às 15:56)

ppereira disse:


> Parece que já neva na Torre. temperatura actual 0,6ºC.
> No fim de semana de 24 e 25 de Dezembro devem estar boas condições para descer umas pistas



Por acaso dá-me a sensação de ainda estar a chover http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m/dados-live-2

A temperatura que já esteve mais baixa, está agora nos 1,2ºC (estação meteocovilhã na Torre).


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2015 às 16:00)

vitamos disse:


> Por acaso dá-me a sensação de ainda estar a chover http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m/dados-live-2
> 
> A temperatura que já esteve mais baixa, está agora nos 1,2ºC (estação meteocovilhã na Torre).


Na torre já nevou, já choveu e neste momento volta a nevar mas uma neve bastante húmida.


----------



## vitamos (15 Jan 2015 às 16:03)

ACalado disse:


> Na torre já nevou, já choveu e neste momento volta a nevar mas uma neve bastante húmida.



Porreiro! Ou seja, a partir de agora será 100% neve! Que seja um bom carregamento aí para cima  (assim se espera)


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 16:04)

Boas!

O Menu desta tarde em Bragança tem sido períodos de chuva com rajadas de vento a acompanhar, a temperatura tem estado amena, as estações da online cidade ainda marcam valores entre os 7/8ºC, portanto o frio ainda está longe de chegar.

8.1mm na estação da ESAB.


----------



## Meteolouco (15 Jan 2015 às 16:10)

aqui chove torrencialmente, a temperatura começou a cair mais rápido agora com +9ºC
pressão: 1010,9hpa´
89% HR
Prec. ultima hora : 1,2 mm


----------



## ppereira (15 Jan 2015 às 16:11)

ACalado disse:


> Na torre já nevou, já choveu e neste momento volta a nevar mas uma neve bastante húmida.



Agora já dá para ver na webcam. Neva e está a ficar tudo branco. Temperatura a cair para os 0,3ºC.


----------



## criz0r (15 Jan 2015 às 16:13)

Pela webcam parece agora estar a nevar bem. Em minutos ficou tudo branco. A temperatura desce a pique 0,3ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (15 Jan 2015 às 16:34)

Chove bem agora e vem puxada a vento


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 16:45)

É oficial, o ar frio já está a entrar no Nordeste, vejam a evolução da temperatura na estação do nosso colega Z13 na ultima meia hora, nota-se bem o "mergulho" da temperatura:






Entretanto continua a chover, acumulados 8/10mm nas estações da cidade.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 16:54)

ACalado disse:


> Na torre já nevou, já choveu e neste momento volta a nevar mas uma neve bastante húmida.



Se pudéssemos ver uma foto desta primeira neve do ano!


----------



## AJB (15 Jan 2015 às 17:00)

Esta a nevar e acumular na A52, a norte de Bragança, no Puerto de Padronelo a cerca de 1300msnm.


----------



## Scuderia (15 Jan 2015 às 17:03)

Radio Renascença : 

Ipma avisou que vai haver muita neve durante esta madrugada nas serras habituais: Larouco , Geres , Estrela, Gralheira  e até Portalegre


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 17:10)

Por Lamego tarde de chuva
temperatura atual de 7ºC
vento de Norte
1010 de pressão
16 mm de precipitação
vamos ver se cai alguma neve na madrugada de sexta!!!! vai depender da precipitação no período da noite


----------



## panda (15 Jan 2015 às 17:11)

Boas 
Tarde de chuva com 11.2mm acumulados
Vento fraco
P 1012hpa
Temperatura atual 8.5ºC e 93%Hr


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2015 às 17:22)

StormRic disse:


> Se pudéssemos ver uma foto desta primeira neve do ano!



Enquanto não há fotos, vamos vendo na webcam.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2015 às 17:26)

Chuva fraca de momento e temperatura bloqueada em 9.1ºC.


----------



## actioman (15 Jan 2015 às 17:28)

ACalado disse:


> Na torre já nevou, já choveu e neste momento volta a nevar mas uma neve bastante húmida.


 Vê lá se ficas ai preso! 

Abraço e desfruta!


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 17:42)

No facebook do Meteocovilhã já vão aparecendo uns vídeos da neve na zona da Torre, certamente feitos pelo ACalado que anda por lá!


----------



## ppereira (15 Jan 2015 às 17:47)

[/IMG] 

se ainda está alguém na torre só sai de lá de 4x4


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 17:50)

ACalado disse:


> Na torre já nevou, já choveu e neste momento volta a nevar mas uma neve bastante húmida.



Ainda estás aí??  tens correntes?
Saudações meteoloucas!



ppereira disse:


> [/IMG]
> 
> se ainda está alguém na torre só sai de lá de 4x4



Agradável que deve estar por lá:


----------



## dahon (15 Jan 2015 às 17:55)

Já estive mais pessimista no que diz respeito à neve em Viseu, apesar de esta situação de pós-frontal não ser o mais favorável para nevar em Viseu. 

PS Quando me refiro a Viseu é Viseu concelho porque no distrito vai nevar de certeza.


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2015 às 17:56)

As 17h, na serra da Nogueira, já começava a acumular aos 1300m.


----------



## james (15 Jan 2015 às 17:58)

dahon disse:


> Já estive mais pessimista no que diz respeito à neve em Viseu, apesar de esta situação de pós-frontal não ser o mais favorável para nevar em Viseu.
> 
> PS Quando me refiro a Viseu é Viseu concelho porque no distrito vai nevar de certeza.



Na Serra do Montemuro deve nevar mesmo bastante .


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 17:59)

dahon disse:


> Já estive mais pessimista no que diz respeito à neve em Viseu, apesar de esta situação de pós-frontal não ser o mais favorável para nevar em Viseu.
> 
> PS Quando me refiro a Viseu é Viseu concelho porque no distrito vai nevar de certeza.




Em Viseu, penso que vai nevar na madrugada, mas não vai pegar.... mas sim, as perspetivas de ver cair neve do céu são algumas!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 18:01)

Fotos da serra estrela:









Está a ficar bonito está !!!
(https://www.facebook.com/SkiSerraDaEstrela?fref=nf)


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 18:05)

james disse:


> Na Serra do Montemuro deve nevar mesmo bastante .



E deve ir nevar mais, a seguir à frente há uma faixa bastante limpa e depois uma linha de células. Aquela faixa denuncia ar bastante frio e instável no pós-frontal.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 18:06)

Temos uma estação nova no WU que está a *1517m* altitude nas penhas da saúde !!
Estão *1,7ºC*
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISEARA2#history
-------

Estação IPMA nas penhas douradas* 1380m* altitude


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2015 às 18:09)

Já vim para baixo, estava a nevar bastante e a cota de neve já vai nos 1400m.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (15 Jan 2015 às 18:11)

Então agora so volta a chover la para a 1h da manha certo??


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 18:19)

> *Neve corta acesso ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela*
> 
> A estrada de acesso ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela foi, esta quinta-feira à tarde, encerrada ao trânsito devido à queda de neve, disse fonte do Centro de Operações e Socorro de Castelo Branco.



http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=4344277


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 18:27)

MSantos disse:


> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=4344277


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2015 às 18:49)

8.5ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 18:52)

As temperaturas nas penhas da saúde e douradas estão a subir..
-Penhas da saúde(1517m):




-Penhas douradas (1380m) dados IPMA ás 17 e 18h:









Na estação da torre , a temperatura também está a subir :


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2015 às 18:54)

Se o frio que se acumular nestas abertas se aguentar com o pós frontal era ótimo, mas não deve dar.
8.1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 18:57)

Por Lamego a temperatura encontra-se nos 6ºC
Para os que esta madrugada não virem a neve não fiquem tristes, a próxima semana vai ser muito melhor para o evento!


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 19:16)

Vento frio de Norte, já não chove mas o dia foi marcado por chuva quase constante e vento. Deu para acumular aproximadamente *18mm*.
De momento a temperatura vai descendo: *7,5ºC*; com bastante humidade: *95%*.

*11,2ºC
5ºC
*
Vamos lá ver como vai correr esta madrugada


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 19:18)

Por Lamego a temperatura desce e encontra-se nos 5,5ºC
vento de Norte
a máxima foi de 8ºC
atualmente não chove
vamos ver se cai alguma neve na madrugada!
Humidade relativa de 85%


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2015 às 19:19)

joselamego disse:


> vai ser muito melhor



Acredito que seja por entusiasmo, e nisso aqui somos todos iguais, mas as pessoas que gostam mesmo de meteorologia também aprendem a respeitar a sua imprevisibilidade a uma semana.
Às vezes basta mudar uma palavrinha, trocar por exemplo, "vai ser" por "poderá ser".


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 19:21)

Sim Vince,,,, poderá ser melhor.... sei que falta uma semana, mas o frio esse irá estar instalado toda a semana e havendo precipitação, a bem possível a neve cair a cotas abaixo dos 500 metros....


----------



## Dematos (15 Jan 2015 às 19:26)

Durante a tarde cerca de 2h30m de chuva intensa; agora, periodos de chuva! Vento nulo; 9.°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pedro_cvl (15 Jan 2015 às 19:31)

Sinceramente amanha so espero ver a neve pela encosta da serra e pouco mais. Lembro-me quando era criança, não havia nada destas "modernices" de previsões do tempo, que meu pai dizia as vezes "cheira a neve" e de facto quando estava para nevar sentia-se o cheiro a neve.Pode parecer absurdo mas é verdade


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

8.3ºC, aumento da nebulosidade, vento fraco a moderado.

Entretanto o radar parou...


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 20:37)

Temperatura atual em Lamego de 4,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2015 às 20:41)

Boas,nublado e sem chuva...boa chuvada de tarde ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (15 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

Por aqui parou a chuva
Temperatura actual : 7,2ºC
85% RH
PRESSÃO : 1012.4 hpa


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 20:45)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 8.3ºC, aumento da nebulosidade, vento fraco a moderado.
> 
> Entretanto o radar parou...



http://www.weathercast.co.uk/radar/spain.html (pode ser que ajude)


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 20:47)

Por aqui vou nos *5,5ºC*. À espera do pós-frontal...ainda falta. Ai dele que não traga alguma coisinha!!


----------



## farp29 (15 Jan 2015 às 20:48)

Mogadouro, Bragança 5ºC


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 20:52)

Lamego já nos 4,1ºC
pressão a 1012 hpa
82% de HR


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jan 2015 às 20:56)

por aqui o dia foi de chuva, com vento fraco durante todo o dia. 
Actualmente o vento sopra fraquinho, céu muito nublado e sigo com 6.9ºC 

extremos:  6.3ºC minima   \  12.0ºC maxima


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 21:04)

Já se vêem as estrelas por aqui, boas abertas! *5,5ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2015 às 21:07)

Chuviscos e 7.3ºC. Maldito radar, falha sempre nas alturas criticas.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (15 Jan 2015 às 21:10)

Por aqui volta a chover de de novo e a temperatura esta nos 5.3ºC


----------



## Meteolouco (15 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

Aqui agora tambem já se vê as estrelas
temp. actual : +6,8ºC
91% HR
Pressão : 1012,4hpa
já choveu hoje : 4.2mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 21:18)

Já neva em Montalegre! Uma seguidora do Meteo Tras os Montes acaba de reportar neve!


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 21:19)

Por Lamego chuva fraca e temperatura atual de 3,9ºC


----------



## Norther (15 Jan 2015 às 21:36)

Hoje na Torre ao inicio da tarde quando começou a nevar


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 21:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já neva em Montalegre! Uma seguidora do Meteo Tras os Montes acaba de reportar neve!



Óptima noticia, significa que as cotas já estão abaixo dos 1000m. 

Aqui pelo Nordeste vai se instalando o frio, mas sem precipitação, o meu sensor marca 3.4ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

Loriga_WU ( 809m) : *4,4ºC*
Guarda_ WU ( 853m) : *3,8ºC*
Penhas douradas_IPMA (1380m) *: 0,1ºC*
Penhas da súde_WU ( 1517m) :* -0,1ºC*
Torre_meteocovilha ( 1906m)*: -2,3ºC
*
A cota de neve na zona de serra da estrela deve de andar pelos 1000/1100m...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 21:51)

Enquanto por cá o radar do norte esta com um "parto dificil"... a meteogalicia disponibilizou novos produtos de radar, já podemos ver onde a precipitação é chuva, neve, granizo ou saraiva entre outras coisas... pode dar jeito esta noite:
http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action


----------



## Mr.Henrique (15 Jan 2015 às 22:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Enquanto por cá o radar do norte esta com um "parto dificil"... a meteogalicia disponibilizou novos produtos de radar, já podemos ver onde a precipitação é chuva, neve, granizo ou saraiva entre outras coisas... pode dar jeito esta noite:
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action



Thanks. Assim decido exactamente quando sair do sofá e ir para o Alvão  Lá para as 23h...


----------



## meko60 (15 Jan 2015 às 22:21)

Que "inveja" por estar tão longe.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2015 às 22:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Enquanto por cá o radar do norte esta com um "parto dificil"... a meteogalicia disponibilizou novos produtos de radar, já podemos ver onde a precipitação é chuva, neve, granizo ou saraiva entre outras coisas... pode dar jeito esta noite:
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/radar/radar.action


Muito bom! Pena que essas coisinhas boas estejam limitadas apenas ao território galego...


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2015 às 22:31)

Do pouco que posso deduzir sem radar, das duas uma ou o pós frontal está a passar todo a norte ou ainda está para chegar, mas a verdade é que já tenho céu nublado com várias abertas há bastante tempo. 

T.Atual: 6.5ºC


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 22:34)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Do pouco que posso deduzir sem radar, das duas uma ou o pós frontal está a passar todo a norte ou ainda está para chegar, mas a verdade é que já tenho céu nublado com várias abertas há bastante tempo.
> 
> T.Atual: 6.5ºC



Está para chegar :P


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 22:37)

O pós frontal no interior norte e centro apenas chega de madrugada
Por Lamego a temperatura atual é de 2,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 22:38)

Norther disse:


> Hoje na Torre ao inicio da tarde quando começou a nevar



Ainda vai haver gente presa na neve na estrada... mas nisto eu sou um leigo. Só que nunca iria à Torre numa situação destas com uma frente a aproximar-se. Ficaria pelas Penhas ou pelos Piornos e lá já era acima da cota de neve e podia aí ver muito bem a neve a caír, porque as estradas da Torre são sempre as primeiras a fechar, como já fecharam agora, mas a situação podia ter ocorrido mais cedo.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 22:40)

Por aqui sobe a temperatura: *6,1ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 22:46)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Do pouco que posso deduzir sem radar, das duas uma ou o pós frontal está a passar todo a norte ou ainda está para chegar, mas a verdade é que já tenho céu nublado com várias abertas há bastante tempo.
> 
> T.Atual: 6.5ºC



Em geral, quanto maior a aberta do pós-frontal mais interessantes são as células que vêm atrás.





Muita coisa vem a descer por aquela corrente de noroeste abaixo:


----------



## farp29 (15 Jan 2015 às 23:04)

a temperatura esta a cair, agora 3,5 ºC em Mogadouro, Bragança


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 23:18)

farp29 disse:


> a temperatura esta a cair, agora 3,5 ºC em Mogadouro, Bragança



Aqui a temperatura está a subir, já estive nos 2.6ºC agora estou nos 3.7ºC, vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco! Ela está perto!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

Carrazedo de Montenegro_WU ( 780m) :* 2,8ºC*
Aguiar da beira_WU ( 785m) : *2,8ºC*
Loriga_WU (809m) : *4ºC*
Trancoso_WU ( 840m) : *3,2ºC*
Guarda_ WU ( 853m) : *3,8ºC*
Guarda_IPMA (950m??) :* 1,5ºC*
Montalegre_IPMA  (+-1000m):* 0,2ºC (22h)*
Penhas douradas_IPMA (1380m) *: 0,1ºC (22h)*
Penhas da súde_WU ( 1517m) :* -0,5ºC*
Torre_meteocovilha ( 1906m)*: -3,4ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 23:22)

Já chove de novo...*6,0ºC*.


----------



## jonyyy (15 Jan 2015 às 23:23)

A pouco já caiu um aguaceiro de neve na cidade, mas muito fraco, vamos aguardar ehehehe


----------



## joselamego (15 Jan 2015 às 23:29)

Por Lamego por vezes aguaceiros e a temperatura está nos 4ºC


----------



## white_wolf (15 Jan 2015 às 23:30)

Por Fornelos. Cinfães. ..  Ceu muito nublado.  Temperatura pelo meu carro de 6 graus apenas. Bastante aguaceiros de chuva estou a uma altura de 550 metros.  Acho que vou ficar a ver navios... sente se frio... mas neve nem vê lá so pela madrugada vou ficar atento.  Abraço.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 23:34)

jonyyy disse:


> A pouco já caiu um aguaceiro de neve na cidade, mas muito fraco, vamos aguardar ehehehe


Qual é a temperatura aí?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2015 às 23:42)

Mais um seguidor do Meteo Tras os Montes:
"Neve acompanhada por trovoada a partir dos 900 metros neste momento em Montalegre".


----------



## panda (15 Jan 2015 às 23:50)

Por aqui temperatura nos *6.9ºC *e *71%Hr*
Aparente 5ºC
Vento de NW


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2015 às 23:50)

6.2ºC e céu muito nublado.

Parece que estamos condenados a ficar sem radar.


----------



## boneli (15 Jan 2015 às 23:51)

A temperatura em Montalegre já é de -2º. Penso que a cota de neve deve rondar os 800/900 metros. Em Bragança a temperatura parece andar a rondar os 3º, a ver se vão ter sorte.

Estou mesmo a ver que vai haver gente a fazer serão.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2015 às 23:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mais um seguidor do Meteo Tras os Montes:
> "Neve acompanhada por trovoada a partir dos 900 metros neste momento em Montalegre".


Queremos fotos !!


----------



## pedro_cvl (15 Jan 2015 às 23:55)

Aproxima-se e segundo o blitzortung trás trovoada


----------



## Mr.Henrique (15 Jan 2015 às 23:56)

Neva  bem no Alvão.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 23:59)

Por aqui já terminou um período de 15 minutos de chuva e a temperatura começa a descer: *5,6ºC*.


----------



## farp29 (16 Jan 2015 às 00:00)

temperara a cair cada vez mais, 2,5 ºC agora. Mogadouro, Bragança


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2015 às 00:01)

Montalegre... começa a acumular!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fonte: Meteomontalegre


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 00:02)

Aqui abate-se agora um aguaceiro moderado contudo a temperatura está a subir.
6.5ºC


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 00:06)

No alto de espinho já neva,,,, concelho de Vila Real


----------



## Serrano (16 Jan 2015 às 00:09)

4°C no Sarzedo, após uns aguaceiros fracos...


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 00:09)

A neve começa a descer em altitude.... vamos aguardar pela noite e ver as cotas
por Lamego a temperatura é de 4ºC, certinhos!!!


----------



## jPdF (16 Jan 2015 às 00:14)

jotackosta disse:


> Por aqui já terminou um período de 15 minutos de chuva e a temperatura começa a descer: *5,6ºC*.


Aqui no sul do concelho do Sátão esse aguaceiro fez descer a temp. ate aos 4,9° estabilizando agora nos 5,0 °C


----------



## boneli (16 Jan 2015 às 00:16)

joselamego disse:


> No alto de espinho já neva,,,, concelho de Vila Real



Qual a altitude do Alto Espinho?


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 00:21)

boneli disse:


> Qual a altitude do Alto Espinho?


1025m


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2015 às 00:26)

Carrazedo? Bartotaveira???


----------



## jotackosta (16 Jan 2015 às 00:26)

Mais alguma chuvinha e vento com a temperatura estabilizada nos 5,6ºC...


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 00:30)

Em Bigorne, em plena A24,concelho de Lamego, a 950 metros de altitude já há relatos de farrapos de neve....
Em Lamego(cidade) onde moro, estou a 548 metros altitude, com 4ºC


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 00:30)

No Alvão só acumula na zona da barragem. Se descerem um pouco nada mesmo.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 00:41)

Pequeno clip. 

Neve Alvão:


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Jan 2015 às 00:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Carrazedo? Bartotaveira???



Por aqui está a cair uma chuva muito "miudinha" que está a fazer cair a temperatura, 2,1ºC por agora.

Mas ainda sem sinal de neve...


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (16 Jan 2015 às 00:45)

Aqui por vila real vai chovendo e s 4ºC certinhos tambem nao acredito que va nevar por aqui


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 00:47)

Em Lamego também chove e 4ºC certinhos!
eu acredito que caia neve mas sem acumular de madrugada ou início da manhã


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (16 Jan 2015 às 00:49)

joselamego disse:


> Em Lamego também chove e 4ºC certinhos!
> eu acredito que caia neve mas sem acumular de madrugada ou início da manhã


Vamos aguardar!
Ainda vai entrar mais frio certo?


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 00:50)

bartotaveira disse:


> Por aqui está a cair uma chuva muito "miudinha" que está a fazer cair a temperatura, 2,1ºC por agora.
> 
> Mas ainda sem sinal de neve...



está quase


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 00:52)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Vamos aguardar!
> Ainda vai entrar mais frio certo?




Sim a força do frio será a partir das 3 h da madrugada e início da manhã.... aí é que poderemos ver cair neve do céu


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 00:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 6.2ºC e céu muito nublado.
> 
> Parece que estamos condenados a ficar sem radar.



Substituto fraquinho mas vê-se alguma coisa:




http://www.sat24.com/?ir=true&ra=true&region=sp

Uma linha de células acabou de cruzar o litoral e vai chegar aí.


----------



## Ronny (16 Jan 2015 às 00:55)

Já acumula.. ;-)


http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (16 Jan 2015 às 00:55)

joselamego disse:


> Sim a força do frio será a partir das 3 h da madrugada e início da manhã.... aí é que poderemos ver cair neve do céu


Então vou ficar acordado para ver se temos sorte espero bem que sim agora esta chover e vem grossa a chuva


----------



## jotackosta (16 Jan 2015 às 00:56)

Ronny disse:


> Já acumula.. ;-)
> 
> 
> http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html



Foi num instante!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 00:57)

Já chegou StormRick, aguaceiros moderados 6.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 00:59)

Ronny disse:


> Já acumula.. ;-)
> 
> 
> http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html




Por Lamego Ronny perspetivas de neve? o que achas?


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 01:00)

Carrazedo de Montenegro_WU ( 780m) :* 1,9ºC*
Vinhais_IPMA (780m):* 2,4ºC (00h)*
Aguiar da beira_WU ( 785m) : *2,8ºC*
Loriga_WU (809m) : *2,4ºC*
Trancoso_WU ( 840m) : *2,7ºC*
Guarda_ WU ( 853m) : *3,1ºC*
lamas de mouro_IPMA ( 880m) :* 0,7ºC (00H)*
Guarda_IPMA (950m??) :* 1ºC (00H)*
Montalegre_IPMA (1005m):* 0ºC (00h)*
Penhas douradas_IPMA (1380m) *: -1ºC (00h)*
Penhas da súde_WU ( 1517m) :* -1,1ºC*
Torre_meteocovilha ( 1906m)*: -3,8ºC*


----------



## Ronny (16 Jan 2015 às 01:01)

Acredito que a partir das 4 da manhã.. possa haver algumas hipóteses.. vamos ver.. ;-)


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 01:04)

Ronny disse:


> Acredito que a partir das 4 da manhã.. possa haver algumas hipóteses.. vamos ver.. ;-)



Também acredito que cairá neve a partir das 3 h da madrugada
a minha temperatura atual da estação Auriol  é de 4ºC
tens alguma estação?


----------



## jotackosta (16 Jan 2015 às 01:05)

Bonito!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 01:07)

Vento moderado a forte, bem chove, mas não deve haver grande frio em altura.
6.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 01:10)

Em Lamego segundo a minha estação, a temperatura começa a descer, 3,8ºC


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 01:11)

Este tipo de entradas nunca favoreceu muito Bragança, mas vamos ver...

Por agora vai caindo um chuvisco com 3.5ºC o Z13 regista 3.1ºC, não há forma de a temperatura descer por aqui!!


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Jan 2015 às 01:18)

Por aqui chuva moderada com alguns flocos de neve bem visíveis.

1,8ºC


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 01:18)

Por Lamego continua a descer e já em 3,3ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 01:20)

bartotaveira disse:


> Por aqui chuva moderada com alguns flocos de neve bem visíveis.
> 
> 1,8ºC


Bastante vento .. 1,7ºC


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (16 Jan 2015 às 01:22)

Montalegre 
A nevar com pouca intensidade e algum vento 
acumulação  entre 1 e 2 cm de neve 
Fotos de á poucos momentos em Montalegre na meteomontalegre... 
https://www.facebook.com/meteomontalegre


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 01:22)

Venham mais aguaceiros, porque para nevar no Caramulo geralmente a temperatura aqui no buraco tem que andar pelos 5ºC.

Para já chuviscos, 6ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (16 Jan 2015 às 01:23)

Em vila real esta igual 4ºC ao desce nem por nada


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Jan 2015 às 01:23)

Está a nevar forte por aqui! 

1,3ºC


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 01:24)




----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 01:27)

Em Lamego já nos 3ºC, certos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 01:30)

bartotaveira disse:


> Está a nevar forte por aqui!
> 
> 1,3ºC


Tira fotos


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (16 Jan 2015 às 01:31)

Ja desce finalmente 3.6ºC :assobio:


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Jan 2015 às 01:34)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Tira fotos


Já tentei, mas só tenho o telemóvel não sai nada de jeito...


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 01:35)

Gralheira - Serra montemurro 1100m


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Jan 2015 às 01:44)

Tudo calmo, agora sem neve e a temperatura a subir de novo.

1ºC

Vou dormir, era bom acordar com o cenário pintado de branco, mas não tenho muita esperança.


Boa noite e bom seguimento!


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 01:50)

Vai haver um intervalo de algumas horas sem precipitação depois desta vaga passar. Então na seguinte é que deve caír bem:


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 01:51)

Temperatura atual de 2,6ºC
Depois das 4 horas da manhã penso que já poderei ver neve a cair por aqui...


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (16 Jan 2015 às 02:00)

Por aqui estao 3.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 02:09)

Deve estar a nevar também na serra do Açor, e talvez na Lousã, no Trevim:


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 02:15)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Por aqui estao 3.5ºC



Os cimos do Marão e Alvão já têm que estar brancos. Nas primeiras horas de hoje há acumulados interessantes espalhados pela região, em altitude terão sido de neve:


----------



## farp29 (16 Jan 2015 às 02:20)

chuva e neve em Mogadouro, Braganca, 2,5C


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 02:23)

Se isto fosse verdade


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 02:24)

O topo do Alvão já tem seguramente 5cm de acumulação em algumas zonas. Cheguei agora mesmo de lá... Mas apenas no topo mesmo. Nas zonas mais baixas (tipo 900) pouquíssimos vestígios.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 02:25)

Mais uma do Alvão.


----------



## *Marta* (16 Jan 2015 às 02:39)

Neva na Guarda.  Hoje sim, tenho saudades de lá estar.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 02:49)

Aqui por Bragança estão a cair uns micro-flocos mas são tão pequenos que só se conseguem ver a contraluz, ai se houvesse mais precipitação...

Estão 2.7ºC na estação do Z13 e 3.0ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 02:52)

Por Lamego a temperatura atual é de 2,7ºC
havendo precipitação depois das 5 h deverá cair alguns flocos de neve na cidade... 
virei aqui reportar mais tarde...


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 02:59)

Isto está um forno. Até há quem com menos altitude perto da costa tenha temperatura inferior.

Céu com algumas abertas 5.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 03:00)

Está a cair uma ligeira água neve, estamos quase lá!


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (16 Jan 2015 às 03:16)

aqui em vila real 2.8ºc


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 03:21)

AGORA SIM É NEVE!!!! 

Estão 2.4ºC


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (16 Jan 2015 às 03:29)

MSantos disse:


> AGORA SIM É NEVE!!!!
> 
> Estão 2.4ºC


Fotos tira  foto


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 03:31)

Vêm lá as células grandes, estão a entrar pelo Minho neste momento, dirigem-se para ESE.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 03:33)

MSantos disse:


> AGORA SIM É NEVE!!!!
> 
> Estão 2.4ºC



Se no radar é só aquela manchinha, vai ser interessante quando aquela grande mancha que está em Montalegre chegar aí.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 03:43)

O radar do IPMA voltou.

Entretanto por aqui surgem algumas abertas e 5.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 03:47)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Fotos tira  foto



Não é fácil, mas aqui fica uma tentativa com o telemóvel de um colega, a minha tablet não vai lá com esta escuridão.






Não consegui apanhar no momento de maior intensidade, mas fica o registo... 

Desde que começou a nevar a temperatura tem vindo a baixar está agora nos 1.9ºC, por agora quase parou de nevar. Não espero muito mais do que isto esta noite, mas já foi bom para lavar a vista!


----------



## Serrano (16 Jan 2015 às 03:52)

Também está a nevar no Sarzedo, mas sem grande vontade de acumular... 2.5°C!


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (16 Jan 2015 às 04:01)

bolinhas de gelo por


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2015 às 04:42)

boas celulas a entrar no distrito de vila real e viseu


----------



## dahon (16 Jan 2015 às 05:37)

Já se ouvem trovões.


----------



## dahon (16 Jan 2015 às 05:45)

Este foi forte.
Para já sem qualquer tipo de precipitação.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2015 às 05:47)

Chuva moderada acompanhada de trovões por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 05:56)

dahon disse:


> Este foi forte.
> Para já sem qualquer tipo de precipitação.













Sem consequências.


----------



## dahon (16 Jan 2015 às 05:57)

Água-neve.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2015 às 05:58)

Está algo arrastada a chuva agora ao cair, parece-me que cai alguma neve misturada com a chuva.
Continua a chover moderadamente, com picos de chuva intensa.


----------



## dahon (16 Jan 2015 às 06:00)

Cada vez mais neve do que água.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2015 às 06:02)

50/50% água/neve


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2015 às 06:03)

Está a nevar neste momento, parece-me só neve, ainda que bastante húmida.


----------



## dahon (16 Jan 2015 às 06:03)

Confirmo


----------



## dahon (16 Jan 2015 às 06:06)

Estamos no limiar da cota de neve.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2015 às 06:07)

Parece que sim, a precipitação já passou a regime de água/neve novamente.

P.S. E passado nem um minuto volta a cair neve quase pura.

Basicamente está a alternar entre neve pura e água/neve, intensidade fraca a moderada.

P.S. 2 Parou tudo


----------



## dahon (16 Jan 2015 às 06:10)

Isto andou a roçar uma thundersnow. Quem diria.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 06:18)

Torre está com -6,2ºc

Penhas da saúde -3,3ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 06:23)

5°C e chuva forte. Será que consigo ver algum água neve?


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 06:36)




----------



## Paelagius (16 Jan 2015 às 06:37)

Esta a cair granizo


----------



## jPdF (16 Jan 2015 às 06:42)

Bons dias, água neve lá por fora, temperatura 2,5°C.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 07:22)

Bons e brancos dias!! Pelas webcams é possível ver a zona mais alta da Covilhã coberta pela neve com *0,6ºC*, o mesmo em Manteigas e, do outro lado da Estrela, na Aldeia da Serra (Seia)!


----------



## tclor (16 Jan 2015 às 07:26)

Muita neve por Loriga também.


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Jan 2015 às 07:27)

Bom dia. 


Por aqui acordei com um fino manto branco, uns 3cm talvez. 






Não tenho registo da temperatura actual, tenho falta de bateria na Davis...


----------



## baojoao (16 Jan 2015 às 08:00)

Em Gouveia também nevou. Vi agora fotos de um amigo no facebook.
Aqui, umas vez mais nem vê-la


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 08:06)

Torre: 





Gralheira:


----------



## Dematos (16 Jan 2015 às 08:06)

Bom dia;
por aqui apenas uns aguaceiros fracos pela 1:00h; neste momento com cara de voltar a cair mais alguns, ceu bastante liso a noroeste e com grandes abertas a sul! 4.°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2015 às 08:08)

Bom dia.

O sol está a aparecer por aqui e a deixar visíveis alguns flocos de neve nos carros e nos telhados. 

0,6ºC por agora.


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Jan 2015 às 08:09)

Por aqui vai nevando moderado...


EDIT: Voltei a ter registo de temperatura, 0,4ºC


----------



## ACalado (16 Jan 2015 às 08:21)

A parte alta da Cidade acordou com um manto branco.


----------



## Dematos (16 Jan 2015 às 08:24)

Muito escuro a noroeste, vai caindo umas pingas!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Serrano (16 Jan 2015 às 08:27)

1°C no Sarzedo e uma pequena camada de neve, nada mau...


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2015 às 08:27)

Manteigas:







Aldeia da Serra, Seia:


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 08:31)




----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 08:35)

Por Lamego cai alguma neve a inicio da manhã mas não acumulou
apenas a serra das meadas está cheia de neve....
temperatura atual de 1ºC
vento de Este
1015 de pressão
87% de HR


----------



## Dematos (16 Jan 2015 às 08:36)

E chove bem, vem direitinha aqui!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonyyy (16 Jan 2015 às 08:39)

Boas

Por aqui o dia amanheceu branco, mas com uma camada muito fina (+-1cm), a cota de neve deve ter andado abaixo dos 700m mas acumulação só aos 800(mais logo ponho umas fotos da mini nevada ahahahaha) faltou um ingrediente importante( a precipitação), mesmo assim já deu pelo menos para matar saudades
Neste momento mais um aguaceiro de neve com sol a mistura, e -1ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2015 às 09:01)

Mais neve na Gralheira!


----------



## Dematos (16 Jan 2015 às 09:22)

E vai caindo! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2015 às 09:24)

Na minha aldeia, Paradela de Monforte, Chaves vai nevando! 
Fonte segura: Mãe
Amanhã lá estarei se Deus quiser!


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Jan 2015 às 09:29)

Por aqui vai nevando fraco a moderado há mais de uma hora, mas apenas o suficiente para compensar o que vai derretendo...

Tactual: -0,2ºC


----------



## tclor (16 Jan 2015 às 09:47)

Em Loriga há poucos minutos:


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2015 às 10:02)

Muito frio e chuva fraca a moderada, se estiver a  ocorrer precipitação pelo resto do distrito como está aqui, diria que é quase certo que esteja a nevar em certas capitais de concelho, como Vila Nova de Paiva, Sernancelhe, Moimenta da Beira e Penedono.
Talvez até no aeródromo esteja a nevar, visto que estavam apenas 0.8ºC ás 9


----------



## Serrano (16 Jan 2015 às 10:06)

Duas fotos (por telemóvel) do Sarzedo, dentro e fora da localidade...


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2015 às 10:06)

10:07 ás 10:20

Água-neve, com proporções de neve a variar entre os 20 a 80%, intensidade fraca a moderada.


----------



## jonyyy (16 Jan 2015 às 10:20)

*Escolas encerradas em Montalegre devido à neve*
Hoje às 10:12
A queda de neve obrigou, esta sexta-feira, ao encerramento de escolas e paragem dos transportes escolares no concelho de Montalegre, afetando cerca de 400 alunos.

Fonte: JN


----------



## jPdF (16 Jan 2015 às 10:20)

Valente aguaceiro de neve aqui... Temperatura 3°C


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2015 às 10:25)

Várzea da Serra, Tarouca. 

Imagem de Ana Freire.


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2015 às 10:27)

Por Bragança deve ter nevado alguma coisa pois havia vestígios de manhã nos telhados e nos carros... à volta, na serra de Nogueira a cota deve ter baixado até aos 800m com acumulação. 

A mínima foi de* 0,6ºC*... Por agora estamos com *2,5ºC*, à espera de algum aguaceiro generoso...


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2015 às 10:28)

> *SITUAÇÃO DAS ESTRADA CORTADAS NO DISTRITO DE VISEU (10H00)*
> 
> EN 2 – BIGORNE – LAMEGO – ALTERNATIVA A24
> EM 1230 – COELHEIRA – CANDAL – SÃO PEDRO DO SUL – ALTERNATIVA A25
> ...



Mais fotografias:

Lapa, Sernancelhe
Por Pedro Nantes


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2015 às 10:31)

Está a nevar com intensidade em Ferreira d'Aves, a uma altitude de 660 metros, no norte do concelho do Sátão.
Basicamente no distrito de Viseu, acima do Vouga e acima de uma altitude de 600 metros(o que ainda é bastante área) está a levar com um bom nevão.

Aqui pelo Viso, volta a água-neve(40/60) em força, precipitação intensa agora.

10:33 Neve pura e intensa !!!
Quem estiver na cidade, que venha ao Viso Norte se quiser ver neve cair, não acumula mas está um espectáculo bonito, muito intensa mesmo.

10:36 Já acalmou  2/3 minutos de neve pura por aqui desde as 6h da manhã, já deu para matar a saudade.


----------



## tclor (16 Jan 2015 às 10:37)

Agora já mais claro em Loriga... O veículo cor de laranja na imagem é o limpa neve em ação. Já passou diversas vezes.

.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 10:37)

Por Lamego aguaceiros misturados com neve e água....temperatura atual de 3 graus


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 10:52)

Alguém no Alvão para me confirmar se continua a nevar? Tenho informações que já acumulou à cota 800m


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2015 às 10:55)

Parece que nevou no  topo do Caramulo, mas não sei se terá acumulado, naquela Serra é complicado.
Escolas fechadas em Vila Nova de Paiva(25km a nordeste de Viseu)




https://www.facebook.com/3271611607...75828.327161160735527/694571187327854/?type=1

Serra de Montemuro










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bombeiros-Voluntários-de-Castro-Daire/776242192439918?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2015 às 11:09)

Boas,tempo frio ,sol e nuvens,com 7.2ºC.


----------



## james (16 Jan 2015 às 11:26)

Segundo informação que consegui obter , a A7 com circulação muito condicionada na Serra da Lameira e principalmente no Alto do Alvão ( limpa - neves em grande azáfama ) , na A24 também .

Muita neve também em Vila Pouca de Aguiar ( penso que a N206 esteve cortada , desconheço se ainda está ) e nas zonas altas de Chaves e Valpaços  ( aqui as cotas rondarão os 500 - 600 m ) .


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 11:28)

Algumas estradas do Alvão cortadas... Acesso a Mondim por Lamas de Olo tem de se ir por Pioledo e não pelo Bobal como é costume.  

Confirmo a situação da A7. Nevou na Serra da Lameira.


----------



## jPdF (16 Jan 2015 às 11:33)

Nickname disse:


> Muito frio e chuva fraca a moderada, se estiver a  ocorrer precipitação pelo resto do distrito como está aqui, diria que é quase certo que esteja a nevar em certas capitais de concelho, como Vila Nova de Paiva, Sernancelhe, Moimenta da Beira e Penedono.
> Talvez até no aeródromo esteja a nevar, visto que estavam apenas 0.8ºC ás 9


Estava. Passei por lá as nove e neviscava, havia bastante nevoeiro... A precipitação curiosamente era menos que em Viseu.


----------



## Weatherman (16 Jan 2015 às 11:36)

Nickname disse:


> Parece que nevou no  topo do Caramulo, mas não sei se terá acumulado, naquela Serra é complicado.
> Escolas fechadas em Vila Nova de Paiva(25km a nordeste de Viseu)



Sim o Caramulo tem neve acumulada acima dos +- 850 metros de manhã andava por por volta dos 650 metros.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2015 às 11:40)

Na Gralheira a neve continua a acumular:


----------



## Cenomaniano (16 Jan 2015 às 11:41)

Os meus vizinhos de Pitões das Júnias enviaram-me esta imagem:





Obrigado, Bruno e Margarida (Taberna Terra Celta)


----------



## PedroSarrico (16 Jan 2015 às 11:44)

Weatherman disse:


> Sim o Caramulo tem neve acumulada acima dos +- 850 metros de manhã andava por por volta dos 650 metros.


E como são as perspectivas da neve até domingo lá no topo?


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2015 às 11:50)

cookie disse:


> Vejam como está Montalegre https://m.facebook.com/MunicipioMontalegre?_rdr#!/MunicipioMontalegre/albums/898961043461060/ se se mantiver ainda la damos um salto!!



Montalegre está um espanto:


----------



## ACalado (16 Jan 2015 às 12:04)

Mais uma foto de hoje.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 12:15)

Sra da Graça Mondim de Basto


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 12:15)

Bilhó, no sopé do Alvão.


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 12:16)

Bragança (roubei do Facebook)


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Jan 2015 às 12:22)

Finalmente um acordar como se estivesse nos Alpes.


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2015 às 12:24)

Estive à minutos em Nogueira, onde havia alguma acumulação, pouca, acima dos 950m...
Ficam os registos:


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2015 às 12:26)

E mais algumas:


----------



## Z13 (16 Jan 2015 às 12:31)

Mais uma...


----------



## cookie (16 Jan 2015 às 12:35)

Espetacular!


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Jan 2015 às 12:55)

Hoje por Loriga.  Retiradas do Twitter. 
Bonito cenário.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2015 às 12:56)

Mais uma camada de aguaceiros a chegar,com 8.3ºC e vento .


----------



## cm3pt (16 Jan 2015 às 13:23)

Mr.Henrique disse:


> Alguém no Alvão para me confirmar se continua a nevar? Tenho informações que já acumulou à cota 800m



Tenho aqui duas fotos com neve no Alvão


----------



## INFANTE (16 Jan 2015 às 13:27)

Em Viseu (cidade) por volta das 12h30 caiu alguma agua-neve durante uns minutos. Com a aberta até à pouco a temperatura subiu aos 6,2. Neste momento com nova tendência a baixar com o céu a encobrir de novo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2015 às 13:48)

Boas ...alguns pingos ,com 7.2ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (16 Jan 2015 às 13:52)

por aqui nem neve nem sleet só choveu a temperatura por volta das 7 da madrugada ainda chegou aos +1,8ºC mas pensei que baixasse mais...
agora estão 5,6ºc
85%HR
Pressão: 1018. 0hpa


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 13:57)

Boa tarde!

Aqui tivemos períodos de neve fraca durante a madrugada sem acumulação significativa. Durante a manhã era visível uma acumulação razoável na Serra da Nogueira provavelmente acima dos 900m, bem demonstradas pelas fotos do Z13. 

Por agora aqui pela cidade temos algum Sol depois de uma manhã muito cinzenta mas sem precipitação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2015 às 14:01)

Pois é... Bragança morreu na praia!  A precipitação não chegou aí... pelo que sei na minha aldeia nevou bem, mas só apartir das 6h da manhã... e acho que foi o limite... a precipitação não conseguiu avancar mais para leste...
Mas não dês a viagem por perdida... tenta sair da cidade e curtir... depois das ultimas noticias já nao sei se vale a pena o investimento e ir pra cima...


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 14:11)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pois é... Bragança morreu na praia!  A precipitação não chegou aí... pelo que sei na minha aldeia nevou bem, mas só apartir das 6h da manhã... e acho que foi o limite... a precipitação não conseguiu avancar mais para leste...
> Mas não dês a viagem por perdida... tenta sair da cidade e curtir... depois das ultimas noticias já nao sei se vale a pena o investimento e ir pra cima...



Perdida nunca é! É sempre um prazer regressar a Trás-os-Montes , tinha que vir cá tratar de umas burocracias no IPB e aproveitei para coincidir numa altura que pudesse nevar, pena não ter sido muita, vou ficar por aqui até segunda-feira pode ser que ainda dê para ver mais uns flocos no fim de semana, pena não ter carro para ir dar uma volta pelas redondezas e Vê-la mais de perto! lol

Estas entradas marítimas são sempre tramadas em Bragança, ficamos sempre no limite.


----------



## boneli (16 Jan 2015 às 14:32)

Chegado agora de Montalegre. Na nacional para Braga começou a acumular a partir de Ruivães´( 600/700 metros). Tirei fotos mas não sei como se publica. Penso que no Gerês a acumulação deve ser bem considerável. Já algum tempo que não via neve desde Ruivães.


----------



## Dematos (16 Jan 2015 às 14:36)

Depois de um intervalo, mais um aguaceiro! Aproxima-se a uma cota mais baixa em relacao aos aguaceiros anteriores!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cookie (16 Jan 2015 às 14:37)

boneli disse:


> Chegado agora de Montalegre. Na nacional para Braga começou a acumular a partir de Ruivães´( 600/700 metros). Tirei fotos mas não sei como se publica. Penso que no Gerês a acumulação deve ser bem considerável. Já algum tempo que não via neve desde Ruivães.


Para publicar basta or ao imgur.com e depois do upload copiar o link para fóruns. Será que nevou na zona do campismo de. Cerdeira? E no campo do Gerês? Sabe?


----------



## boneli (16 Jan 2015 às 14:50)

Eu apenas fiz a N103. Deu para ver as encostas do São Bento e da Vila do Gerês com neve. Cabreira também com a cota bem baixa para o que costumo ver. Acredito que pouco mais acima da Vila do Gerês tenha neve...eu arriscava.


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Jan 2015 às 14:51)

Boas, seguem algumas fotos espectaculares de Loriga, tiradas por Zé Fernandes.


----------



## cookie (16 Jan 2015 às 14:54)

Caiu qq coisa sim. Vi agora o facebook do parque https://m.facebook.com/julia.marques.739978?_rdr#!/parquecerdeira


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 15:50)

A Covilhã acordou hoje com um episódio de acumulação de neve acima dos 650m/700m. Entre as 7h 30 e as 8h a temperatura chegou aos 0,3ºC na zona mais alta (750m) e aproximadamente 1,5ºC ao nível do aeródromo (450m).

A Covilhã ao acordar (foto:_*meteocovilha*_):






Duas fotos de meio da manhã tiradas pela minha irmã:










...E, por último, algumas das que inundaram o *facebook do Município*:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2015 às 16:11)

Mais sol do que nuvens,vento mais calmo,com 7.9ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (16 Jan 2015 às 16:12)

Loriga acordou assim.....


----------



## white_wolf (16 Jan 2015 às 16:25)

Boa tarde a todos.  Por Fornelos,  Cinfães a noite foi de bastante frio e aguaceiros.  Bastante água neve acumulação a 700 metros. A partir do meio dia bastante abertas e uma temperatura a subir aos 6 graus. Pena a cota subir agora,   a sensação que fico foi mesmo a de morrer na praia. .. lol contudo ja foi bom ver alguns farrapos pelo ar. Saudações a todos


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2015 às 17:19)

Na Torre, o céu já limpou.
*-6,1ºC *segundo o meteocovilha


----------



## jotackosta (16 Jan 2015 às 17:42)

Que belas fotos! 
Por aqui apenas caiu água-neve e a partir das 7h da manhã (que tenha visto).
Agora que o céu limpou dá para ver a Serra da Estrela completamente pintada de branco!
Sigo com *4,3ºC*.

*1ºC
8,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2015 às 17:44)

Boas...o sol já se foi,céu limpo,e agora é sempre a descer na temperatura,com 5.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (16 Jan 2015 às 17:54)

Ainda nevou um pouco no Tortosendo de madrugada, a mais altitude no Casal da Serra -Tortosendo nevou bem
Deixo aqui algumas fotos do Casal as 10h,


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 17:56)

Por Lamego madrugada e manhã com aguaceiros de neve e sleet
A mínima foi de 1ºC, ou seja a cota rondou os 600/650 metros....
Na serra das meadas ficou coberta com neve.... a cota da neve ficou-se no limite da cidade de Lamego
A máxima do dia foi de 6ºC
Atual de 3,5ºC


----------



## Célia Salta (16 Jan 2015 às 18:05)

Por aqui esteve um dia de aguaceiros, agora esta limpo... De manha por volta das 6 7h fui acordada por um petardo


----------



## vamm (16 Jan 2015 às 18:08)

Só espero apanhar isso na Serra da Estrela na segunda semana de Fevereiro


----------



## jotackosta (16 Jan 2015 às 18:12)

Isto agora é que vai ser um perigo, pavimento molhado e temperatura a descer a este ritmo...cuidado!

Sigo com *2,8ºC *(não estava tão baixa de manhã aquando do água-neve).

Hoje ainda deu para acumular cerca de *8mm* de precipitação.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 18:16)

Atuais *-7,3ºC*


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 18:21)

Como faço para publicar aqui as fotos da neve na serra meadas e arredores da cidade de Lamego? Obrigado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 18:39)

Boa tarde.  Nada de especial a relatar aqui na zona, afinal a que é um buraco destes tem direito?
A temperatura bem que foi aos 4.3ºC mas nem um simples água-neve ou granizo. No fim da madrugada foram audíveis alguns trovões.
Tudo não passou de aguaceiros fortes. E mesmo no Caramulo não me pareceu haver grande coisa


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2015 às 18:42)

joselamego disse:


> Como faço para publicar aqui as fotos da neve na serra meadas e arredores da cidade de Lamego? Obrigado!


Amigo vê este link:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum.256/


----------



## jotackosta (16 Jan 2015 às 19:02)

Era aparecer agora uma "nuvenzinha" com precipitação eheh, *1,9ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2015 às 19:26)

Limpo e com 4.6ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 19:42)

Céu geralmente limpo, (2.7ºC?).
Ai neve, neve, quanto tempo vou eu ter que esperar para te ver aqui na cova.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 20:03)

João Ferreira disse:


> Boas, seguem algumas fotos espectaculares de Loriga, tiradas por Zé Fernandes.





jonaslor disse:


> Loriga acordou assim.....



Fabulosas fotos, obrigado a ambos por esta partilha, parabéns aos fotógrafos! Um dos mais belos vales e majestosas encostas da Estrela!


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 20:45)

(1ºC?), céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2015 às 20:48)

Limpo e com 3.3ºC .


----------



## jotackosta (16 Jan 2015 às 20:54)

Nevoeiro por aqui.

*2,9ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

boas

dia de aguaceiros por aqui, com vento fraco. houve trovoada bem audível por volta das 5h. 
Actualmente esta a formar-se nevoeiro com a temperatura nos 2.4ºC


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 22:17)

Alguns Photosphere que fui fazendo hoje pela Serra do Alvão:

https://plus.google.com/+HenriqueMa...6105031043591532290&oid=106077091386170489831

https://plus.google.com/+HenriqueMa...6105032057649183090&oid=106077091386170489831

https://plus.google.com/+HenriqueMa...6105033075324786210&oid=106077091386170489831

E o Santuário da Senhora da Graça, no Monte Farinha, hoje de tarde: https://www.facebook.com/vivermondi...9704042867443/378475338990311/?type=1&theater


----------



## jotackosta (16 Jan 2015 às 22:34)

Por aqui o ambiente está assim com *1,7ºC*:





Até se nota o rasto do flash!


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 22:39)

As fotos da serra das meadas hoje de manhã...

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s722.photobucket.com/user/pedrogond/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 22:40)

Neste momento estão 0,6ºC em Lamego


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 22:45)

joselamego disse:


> As fotos da serra das meadas hoje de manhã...
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s722.photobucket.com/user/pedrogond/embed/slideshow/"></iframe>



Olá Jose. desculpa o atrevimento da sugestão: caso queiras inserir diretamente as fotos, em vez de direcionares para uma hiperligação, podes copiar e colar o código IMG que aparece do lado direito de cada foto que inserires no Photobucket.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 22:45)

(0ºC?), céu limpo, vento  fraco.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 22:46)

vamm disse:


> Só espero apanhar isso na Serra da Estrela na segunda semana de Fevereiro



 Vamos ver grandes fotos!!



Mr.Henrique disse:


> Alguns Photosphere que fui fazendo hoje pela Serra do Alvão:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/ HenriqueMartins92/posts/Hkt5fkDepnf?pid=6105031043591532290&oid=106077091386170489831
> 
> ...




  F A B U L O S O ! Melhor que isto só estando lá! Obrigado por este trabalho magnífico e esta partilha! Como é que são obtidas estas imagens? Gostava muito de ouvir umas dicas de quem faz isto desta maneira perfeita.


----------



## farp29 (16 Jan 2015 às 22:50)

Mogadouro, bragança estao 0ºC, sem vento e sem nevoeiro.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 22:50)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Olá Jose. desculpa o atrevimento da sugestão: caso queiras inserir diretamente as fotos, em vez de direcionares para uma hiperligação, podes copiar e colar o código IMG que aparece do lado direito de cada foto que inserires no Photobucket.



Fotos da neve na serra das meadas, hoje de manhã, à volta de Lamego...

Obrigado Pedro pela sugestão e ajuda.... Grato amigo!


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 22:58)

StormRic disse:


> F A B U L O S O ! Melhor que isto só estando lá! Obrigado por este trabalho magnífico e esta partilha! Como é que são obtidas estas imagens? Gostava muito de ouvir umas dicas de quem faz isto desta maneira perfeita.



Ena, obrigado pelos elogios 

Estas foram feitas com o meu telemóvel, (OnePlus One), usando a aplicação da Google que tem esta funcionalidade.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.GoogleCamera
(creio que só dá em telemóveis com giroscópio) 

Depois, se quiseres editar um pouco as imagens, podes sempre passar por um editor de imagem à escolha sem problema... Se o mesmo editor remover informações importantes (se fizeres upload para o Google Plus e não der o 360º), é mandar a imagem para aqui: http://photo-sphere.appspot.com/? e corrigir a coisa 

No campo, as dicas que posso dar, é começar pelas zonas menos iluminadas, e tentar captar o mínimo movimento possível... Ainda não dominei bem a técnica de não apanhar os meus pés, mas ando a tentar dar um passo atrás, quando tenho que capturar o chão 

Como a neve cria situações de muita luz, até foi bastante fácil fazer os de hoje


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Jan 2015 às 23:02)

Mais umas para acabar o dia...

Bairro da Biquinha, zona urbana da Covilhã a maior altitude (800m). Hoje não deve ter havido treinos do Sporting da Covilhã no velhinho Santos Pinto (Fotos de *Américo Felizardo*):


















Vale de Unhais da Serra (Foto de *Nela Lopes*):






E, por último, uma panorâmica da Covilhã e da Serra da Estrela vistas da Cova da Beira (Foto de Pedro Lopes):


----------



## Mr.Henrique (16 Jan 2015 às 23:05)

Já agora, uns jovens corajosos que apanhei hoje pelo Alvão... Estes, não ficam presos em lado algum


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2015 às 23:14)

Excelentes fotos da malta, aqui do nosso Meteopt.com


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2015 às 23:18)

A  torre,Serra da Estrela segue nos *-7,0ºC* ,pobre anemometro já não acusa vento.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jan 2015 às 23:20)

*(-1.1ºC?)*, céu limpo, alguma neblina para Este.

De facto não haverá por aí algum aguaceiro perdido?
A mínima de hoje promete ser bem baixa se o vento não se meter ao barulho ou mesmo o nevoeiro.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2015 às 23:26)

Bem, estou há meia hora a ver os posts do dia neste tópico e estou _marabilhado_!  

Obrigado a todos os que puderam "sentir na pele" esta maravilhosa, fria e alva substância e que tiveram a gentileza de a partilhar aqui com os colegas menos afortunados! 

Portugal fica ainda mais bonito assim, pintadinho de branco.


----------



## vamm (16 Jan 2015 às 23:39)

StormRic disse:


> Vamos ver grandes fotos!!


No ano passado, na mesma altura, também consegui umas excelentes.  Aquela paisagem pura é um encanto!


----------



## panda (16 Jan 2015 às 23:52)

Bem por aqui no Tortosendo só o Casal da Serra se pintou de branco, como viram nas fotos e eu já la fui tarde
O Casal da Serra é a minha aldeia,onde vivi até 4 anos atrás. Com uma altitude média de 700m.Ao cimo do monte tem 900 e tal metros.

Temperatura atual 2.1ºC e 80%Hr
Chuva acumulada 10.5mm 
*
Dados de hoje 1.8ºC / **8.1ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jan 2015 às 23:53)

Fotos na Guarda está manhã :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








E também na torre :









Esta está qualquer coisa


----------



## bigfire (16 Jan 2015 às 23:56)

Fotografias muito bonitas aqui pelo fórum, tive pena de não estar no Norte, mas também já vi que aqui a nossa cidade não vai ver neve tão cedo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 00:46)

Temperatura na Torre(1906m) vai em* -8,2ºc*
Penhas da saúde_meteocovilha(1500m): -2,8ºc
Penhas da saúde_WU(1517m): -3,5ºc


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 00:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos na Guarda está manhã :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa recolha, a Torre está realmente bem atapetada. Devem estar a preparar as pistas mas não me parece que possam abrir este fim de semana, ainda vai cair muita neve por lá e o vento pode ser forte.
Qual é a fonte destas fotos?


----------



## criz0r (17 Jan 2015 às 00:55)

Boa noite, tenho de agradecer a todos os colegas do nosso tão belo Norte do País e não só estas magnificas imagens que nós aqui ao pé das "Praias" raramente podemos ver. A minha vontade é sair daqui e passar por todos esses locais para apreciar tudo isso. Parabéns a todos pelas fotos .


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 01:03)

E tudo o o nevoeiro levou... Que falta de sorte, instalou-se nevoeiro e a temperatura subiu até 0.9ºC onde se encontra há já bastante tempo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 01:11)

StormRic disse:


> Boa recolha, a Torre está realmente bem atapetada. Devem estar a preparar as pistas mas não me parece que possam abrir este fim de semana, ainda vai cair muita neve por lá e o vento pode ser forte.
> Qual é a fonte destas fotos?



Fonte (Guarda) :facebook Flávio sampaio.
Fonte ( torre) : Estância de ski da serra da estrela.

Sim,Amanhã durante a tarde deve nevar a cotas cerca 900metros e o vento vai estar forte , rajadas ordem dos 90kmh!


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2015 às 01:18)

Boa noite!

Aqui por Bragança noite calma e fresca o meu sensor marca 0.9ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (17 Jan 2015 às 02:28)

Por vila real esta muito frio foi pena ontem não ter estado assim sigo com -2.4ºC


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2015 às 07:04)

Por Lamego manhã e noite fria
estão neste momento - 3ºC ... brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dematos (17 Jan 2015 às 08:34)

Bom dia;
por aqui uns redondos 0.°C bem frios; nevoeiro cerrado; geada com fartura!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jPdF (17 Jan 2015 às 09:59)

Por aqui 0,6°C, vento nulo. Nevoeiro a começar a levantar. Mínima de -0,4°C.
Todas as superfícies continuam congeladas.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2015 às 10:08)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado e -1ºC. A geada ainda resiste na vegetação e em alguns telhados.


----------



## salgado (17 Jan 2015 às 10:11)

Por aqui existe vestígios de neve! É ironico a espectativa ontem e nesta madrugada neva inesperadamente. Consigo ver a nuvem alta suspeita desta malandrice.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2015 às 11:21)

Boas ...boa camada de gelo de manhã,depois uma manhã de céu limpo,já está a ficar nublado por nuvens altas,muito nevoeiro nos vales do rio tejo ,com 7.9ºC.

Daos de ontem 2.8ºC / 8.9ºC .


----------



## rsrocha (17 Jan 2015 às 11:47)

Olá a todos! Será que ainda posso encontrar alguma acumulação de neve na zona de Bigorne (A24) a 900/1000m?


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2015 às 11:48)

Logo à noite Bragança estará no limite de um bom nevão... A cota segundo o GFS será  de 800m mas se o aquecimento diurno for baixo poderá ser mais baixa, a ver vamos...


----------



## pedro_cvl (17 Jan 2015 às 12:05)

Boas. Por aqui ainda se vem restos de neve na encosta sul da Serra Estrela. A minima foi de -3ºC e neste momento estão 3.4ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2015 às 12:09)

Brutal a mínima na Torre, -10ºC wow... Alguém sabe qual o mínimo absoluto de temperatura em Portugal?


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2015 às 12:11)

Meteofan disse:


> Brutal a mínima na Torre, -10ºC wow... Alguém sabe qual o mínimo absoluto de temperatura em Portugal?


 
Oficial são -16ºC, mas acredito que a estação da Torre possa vir a bater este valor.


----------



## Serrano (17 Jan 2015 às 12:17)

5.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## salgado (17 Jan 2015 às 12:18)

Não conseguia colocar a foto, meti o link do face...
https://www.facebook.com/telmo.salgado.7/posts/1121065021242757


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2015 às 12:26)

-16º? Fogo se os media vissem essa temperatura agora então não iriam faltar notícias tipo aquela que dizia que as temperaturas em portugal estavam iguais às da sibéria ahaha


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 12:56)

Covilhã (756m)





Penhas da saúde (1500m)





Torre (1906m)






Acessos serra da estrela:


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2015 às 13:00)

De salientar a mínima de hoje na Torre: *-10,0ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 13:02)

Céu muito nublado com *4,9ºC* e* 83%* de humidade.

A mínima foi de* -1ºC*.


----------



## baojoao (17 Jan 2015 às 13:05)

Por aqui o nevoeiro ainda não deu tréguas


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 13:23)

Fotos de ontem nas penhas da saúde 








































(fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/SnowLândia-Tuga/441365429233287)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2015 às 13:31)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2015 às 13:35)

Boa tarde!

Céu encoberto em Bragança, a temperatura nas estações da cidade varia entre os 3ºC e os 5ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 14:32)

Esta manhã , na serra da estrela:












(https://www.facebook.com/pages/SnowLândia-Tuga/441365429233287)







(https://www.facebook.com/meteocovilha?fref=ts)






(https://www.facebook.com/SkiSerraDaEstrela?fref=ts)


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 14:41)

Gralheira , na serra de montemuro a 1100m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2015 às 15:12)

Boas ,sol e nuvens,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 15:44)

5.5ºC, céu nublado por nuvens baixas.
Está um dia muito frio.

Pena é vir aí uma frente quente.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (17 Jan 2015 às 15:49)

Boas tardes a mínima de hoje foi de -3ºC 
Neste momento esta ceu nublado e sigo com 6ºC a serra do alvao ainda esta pintada de branco


----------



## jonaslor (17 Jan 2015 às 15:55)

Vídeo de ontem por Loriga:


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (17 Jan 2015 às 16:27)

Ja nao falta muito par começar a chover aqui por Vila Real e pena estarem 6ºC 
http://www.rain-alarm.com/?from=chrome2


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2015 às 16:31)

Boas!

Começou a chover fraco em Bragança, o frio instalado não é suficiente para nevar, à superfície as temperaturas rondam os 4ºC.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2015 às 16:44)

Chuva fraca e 4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2015 às 16:47)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Começou a chover fraco em Bragança, o frio instalado não é suficiente para nevar, à superfície as temperaturas rondam os 4ºC.



Entretanto parou a chuva e a temperatura baixou um pouco para valores entre os 3 e os 4ºC, o grosso da precipitação ainda vem longe.


----------



## Meteolouco (17 Jan 2015 às 16:48)

ainda é cedo pessoal só a partir 21 horas sensivelmente estará mais frio instalado em altitude, vejam na Guarda já com +2,7ºC a esta hora!! ( página do ipma) mas penso que estará um pouco mais segundo algumas estações da guarda

Bem por aqui estão neste momento 6,3ºC
82% HR
Pressão: 1020.8hpa

Bom acompanhamento penso que a partir 850 metros nevará bem pelo menos até perto madrugada ;-)


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 16:56)

exacto, o ipma os avisos da neve também só estão a partir das 21h


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (17 Jan 2015 às 17:16)

Aqui nem pinga ainda mas ja desceu para as 5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 17:25)

Chuva fraca e 5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2015 às 17:29)

O céu vai ficando muito nublado ,vento fraco de SW,com 7.1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 17:35)

acho que a Guarda vai apanhar nevão, na ultima hora no IPMA desceu de 2.2ºC para 1.2ºC, se continuar assim quando chegar a precipitação vai estar temperatura jeitosa para neve


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 17:38)

Mas a temperatura não devia estar a subir? Pelas cartas do met office vê-se em aproximação uma frente quente.


----------



## Meteolouco (17 Jan 2015 às 17:39)

david 6 disse:


> acho que a Guarda vai apanhar nevão, na ultima hora no IPMA desceu de 2.2ºC para 1.2ºC, se continuar assim quando chegar a precipitação vai estar temperatura jeitosa para neve



sim penso que esta entrada favorece sobretudo a Guarda e é capaz de quando começar o grosso da precipitação ser logo em forma de neve, o pessoal da guarda que nos envie informações se possível, ai quem me dera ai estar agora.....


----------



## Meteolouco (17 Jan 2015 às 17:40)

por aqui por estranho que pareça ou talvez não a temperatura subiu ligeiramente para os 6,6ºC!!!


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (17 Jan 2015 às 17:51)

Por aqui continua a descer ja esta no 4.5ºc
E ja chove


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2015 às 17:54)

Boas ao forum! Já estou por terras do Alto Trás os Montes!
Uns correm atrás dos tornados... eu corro atrás da neve! 

Por aqui já precipita algo... líquido! 

2ºC


----------



## INFANTE (17 Jan 2015 às 17:56)

Por Viseu chuva fraca com 4,5º


----------



## salgado (17 Jan 2015 às 17:58)

Por aqui 3/4 graus. Será que aqui na raia a cota, lá para as 22/23 horas, descerá aos 800m.


----------



## xtremebierzo (17 Jan 2015 às 18:00)

*1.3ºC *Cuberto

Mínima de -4.3ºC, Esta noite nevou un pouco, a igual que onte

Saudos


----------



## bigfire (17 Jan 2015 às 18:08)

Boas, por aqui também já chove, a temperatura é de 5ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 18:12)

Vão caindo umas pingas com *5,2ºC *e vento nulo.

Máx: *8ºC*
Min: *-1ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Jan 2015 às 18:15)

Hoje vou à serra da Nogueira é certinho!


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2015 às 18:22)

Aqui tenho 2,4ºC com céu nublado, à espera da precipitação.


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2015 às 18:42)

Boas!

Olhando para os candeeiros da rua a contraluz parece que se vê uns flocos minúsculos a cair, muito dispersos e pouco frequentes, mas não tenho a certeza! Será?  

As temperaturas rondam os 3ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 18:54)

Em Montalegre esteve a nevar de tarde, e olhando para as temperaturas e para o radar também deve estar agora!
Deixo aqui umas fotos da zona de montalegre esta tarde:












(https://www.facebook.com/tiago.ferreira.988?fref=nf)

Temperatura ás 17H:






Rain alarm ( 18:40H)


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 18:54)

Aqui continua tudo igual, 5ºC chuva fraca e vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (17 Jan 2015 às 18:55)

Por aqui continua nos 4.5ºC e chove


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 19:22)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas a temperatura não devia estar a subir? Pelas cartas do met office vê-se em aproximação uma frente quente.



Quando passar a frente quente a temperatura sobe no sector entre ela e a frente fria, o sector quente. A frente quente é, grosso modo, a intersecção da superfície com o plano inclinado de separação da massa de ar frio que é cavalgada pela massa de ar quente e húmido do sector quente.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 19:31)

StormRic disse:


> Quando passar a frente quente a temperatura sobe no sector entre ela e a frente fria, o sector quente. A frente quente é, grosso modo, a intersecção da superfície com o plano inclinado de separação da massa de ar frio que é cavalgada pela massa de ar quente e húmido do sector quente.



Ou seja neste momento estamos ''mergulhados'' na massa de ar frio que vai fazer subir a massa de ar quente, correto. Bom mas se isso está assim então significa que a temperatura se vai manter, correto?


----------



## RaFa (17 Jan 2015 às 19:34)

Em S.Romão, Seia a temperatura continua a descer. 4.2º neste momento.
Loriga está com 3.3º.
Será de esperar que, com a chegada da precipitação, a temperatura desça mais um pouco, ou vai subir devido a essa massa de ar quente?


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2015 às 19:44)

Chuvisca agora em Bragança com 3ºC


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 19:44)

Parece-me que vai nevando em Gralheira de Montemuro.

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2015 às 19:51)

jotackosta disse:


> Parece-me que vai nevando em Gralheira de Montemuro.
> 
> http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html



A estrada, que estava limpa, já vai ficando branca outra vez.


----------



## dlourenco (17 Jan 2015 às 19:53)

Pessoal de Montalegre, amanhã é um bom dia para visitar a vossa terra? O que acham? Em termos de neve claro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2015 às 19:57)

A chuva já chegou ,com 5.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de 0.7ºC / 9.1ºC .

Sensor a 1.5m do solo...baixou até 0.1ºC,boa camada pela manhã .


----------



## Scuderia (17 Jan 2015 às 20:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Em Montalegre esteve a nevar de tarde, e olhando para as temperaturas e para o radar também deve estar agora!
> Deixo aqui umas fotos da zona de montalegre esta tarde:
> 
> 
> ...






Ola João Paulo

Sou o Tiago  hoje só nevava acima de 1200 metros , abaixo disso era mais agua /neve. Talvez pela noite dentro volte a nevar em Montalegre (900mts).

Logo ainda tento meter fotos que tirei por varios locais  

Abraço


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jan 2015 às 20:09)

boas

dia de frio e de nevoeiro cerrado todo o santo dia. temperatura maxima foi batida agora há pouco quando começou a chover tal como o nevoeiro também levantou. 

Actualmente vai pingando, sem vento e sigo com 5.1ºC

Extremos: 1.1ºC minima \\  5.1ºC maxima


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 20:10)

Neva nas penhas da saúde a 1500m
Temperatura meteocovilhã : *-2,8ºC* e  *-2,1ºC* na estação do WU :  N339(ISEARA3)


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 20:14)

Scuderia disse:


> Ola João Paulo
> 
> Sou o Tiago  hoje só nevava acima de 1200 metros , abaixo disso era mais agua /neve. Talvez pela noite dentro volte a nevar em Montalegre (900mts).
> 
> ...


Boas Tiago!
Não sabia que estava registado aqui no fórum.
Ok, ficamos à espera das fotos...


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 20:28)

5.1ºC e chuva. Vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 20:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ou seja neste momento estamos ''mergulhados'' na massa de ar frio que vai fazer subir a massa de ar quente, correto. Bom mas se isso está assim então significa que a temperatura se vai manter, correto?



Vai subir ao passarem as duas frentes quentes!


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 20:39)

RaFa disse:


> Em S.Romão, Seia a temperatura continua a descer. 4.2º neste momento.
> Loriga está com 3.3º.
> Será de esperar que, com a chegada da precipitação, a temperatura desça mais um pouco, ou vai subir devido a essa massa de ar quente?



Desce até mesmo à passagem das frentes quentes, depois sobe até à passagem da frente fria.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2015 às 21:05)

Boas! Para quem já viu nevar com 3 ou 4ºC é duro ver chover com 1.8ºC!
100% chuva pelo menos até aos 700m nesta região.


----------



## bartotaveira (17 Jan 2015 às 21:22)

Aqui perto, na serra da Padrela, a partir dos 900m já tem uma acumulação de cerca de 5cm na estrada.


----------



## Scuderia (17 Jan 2015 às 21:22)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas Tiago!
> Não sabia que estava registado aqui no fórum.
> Ok, ficamos à espera das fotos...



Para não sobrecarregar o forum deixo o meu album no face, esta público:

https://www.facebook.com/tiago.ferr...96697.1073741838.512036696&type=1&pnref=story


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2015 às 21:23)

Por lamego a temperatura atual é de 3ºC
chove
hoje de manhã fui até Bigorne, a 950 metros de altitude (concelho de Lamego) e ainda havia muita neve nas bermas e serras!
1014 de pressão 
85% de HR


----------



## Zoelae (17 Jan 2015 às 21:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas! Para quem já viu nevar com 3 ou 4ºC é duro ver chover com 1.8ºC!
> 100% chuva pelo menos até aos 700m nesta região.



Na minha aldeia está a nevar com intensidade. T.ª 0,0ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 21:28)

Por aqui já sobe, 5.2ºC. Vento nem vê-lo. Terá nevado neste período no Caramulo?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2015 às 21:36)

Continua certinha a ...como a temperatura,com 5.7ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2015 às 21:41)

Zoelae disse:


> Na minha aldeia está a nevar com intensidade. T.ª 0,0ºC



Entretanto já há a circular no face fotos que dão conta que neva com intensidade logo aqui ao lado em Águas Frias e Tronco!


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 21:48)

Chove ininterruptamente, com *4,9ºC*, vento fraco por enquanto.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2015 às 21:57)

Por Lamego chove e a temperatura é de 3,3ºC


----------



## PedroSarrico (17 Jan 2015 às 21:59)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por aqui já sobe, 5.2ºC. Vento nem vê-lo. Terá nevado neste período no Caramulo?




Era porreiro que nevasse. Amanhã era capaz de lá ir dar um saltinho. Senão tenho que tentar na Freita


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2015 às 22:05)

Por Bragança vai caindo uma neve molhada na parte mais alta da cidade (750m), mas sem acumulação. Aqui por baixo, alguns flocos no meio da chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 22:08)

Deve estar bom lá em Cima. 
Wind Chill a rondar os -5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2015 às 22:21)

Bem pertinho daqui! 
A A52, Autovia da Rias Baixas está condicionada em Fumaces (Vilardevós).


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 22:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Deve estar bom lá em Cima.
> Wind Chill a rondar os -5ºC


Essa estação tem registos de vento incríveis!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 22:24)

Na gralheira neva bem , a estrada está branca!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (17 Jan 2015 às 22:24)

Dan disse:


> Por Bragança vai caindo uma neve molhada na parte mais alta da cidade (750m), mas sem acumulação. Aqui por baixo, alguns flocos no meio da chuva.



Hoje é uma daquelas situações (previsíveis) de "morrer na praia" para muitas localidades do interior norte e centro, a zona mais alta da Covilhã também deve estar a receber água-neve com *2,4ºC*;  a sorte grande vai sair à meseta espanhola! Pode ser que na terça ainda haja um pequeno milagre...

Deixo umas imagens do amanhacer gelado hoje na Cova da Beira (a rondar os 4 negativos!!) tiradas por um grupo de ciclistas amadores (até deu para formar gelo em andamento...). Fonte das imagens: _*Pelotão Cavaca*_










Belíssima imagem da Serra da Estrela nevada e Cova da Beira parcialmente imersa em nevoeiro, vistas da Serra da Gardunha...


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

Foto de hoje no Covão d'Ametade- serra da estrela:




https://www.facebook.com/serradaestrelasegredos?fref=ts


Foto tirada agora na torre às 19:45h




https://www.facebook.com/pages/SnowLândia-Tuga/441365429233287?fref=photo


Os acessos estão assim:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2015 às 22:29)

Com 4.0m e 5.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 22:30)

Subida muito lenta, 5.3ºC, deve subir até ao ínicio da madrugada penso eu.


----------



## boneli (17 Jan 2015 às 22:32)

Acredito que em Montalegre também deve de estar a nevar bem.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

É mesmo por uma unha negra... 
em Lamego 3ºC com chuva
bastava menos dois graus e já devia nevar....
mesmo assim o frio é imenso, com os ditos 3ºC


----------



## INFANTE (17 Jan 2015 às 22:40)

Em Viseu sigo com 3.9º e chuva


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 22:41)

Por aqui tem descido muito lentamente: *4,7ºC*
Continua a chover, aumentou a intensidade do vento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2015 às 22:44)

Começa a nevar por aqui!   
Flocos grandes e ainda espaçados mas neva!


----------



## Carlitos_5 (17 Jan 2015 às 22:45)

Pela Guarda, neva com intensidade, com 1,5ºC e bastante vento.


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 22:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Começa a nevar por aqui!
> Flocos grandes e ainda espaçados mas neva!



Acredito que estejas a pensar: "Finalmente!!" 
Venham as fotos, se puderes!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2015 às 22:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Começa a nevar por aqui!
> Flocos grandes e ainda espaçados mas neva!



Já valeu a pena a longa viagem, depois partilha fotos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 22:49)

Chuva moderada com gotas bem grandes.
5.2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2015 às 22:50)

Fui agora à rua cai misturada com chuva, mas há pouco era só chuva... vamos ver como evolui a noite!
Se não pegar aqui eu vou atrás dela onde ela estiver... não estará longe! Fiz 505 km´s! Não vão ser em vão!


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 22:51)

A nevar com bastante intensidade em Gralheira, neve a cobrir de novo a estrada. E com muito vento à mistura pelos vistos!
Boa acumulação


----------



## vamm (17 Jan 2015 às 22:52)

É uma delicia vir aqui a este tópico


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 22:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Fui agora à rua cai misturada com chuva, mas há pouco era só chuva... vamos ver como evolui a noite!
> Se não pegar aqui eu vou atrás dela onde ela estiver... não estará longe! Fiz 505 km´s! Não vão ser em vão!



Em Vinhais ou arredores deve nevar!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (17 Jan 2015 às 22:55)

A temperatura continua a descer (*1,7ºC*) e a estação _Meteocovilha_ já assinala queda de neve (!?!)...


----------



## bartotaveira (17 Jan 2015 às 23:00)

Por aqui estão 0,7ºC mas nada de neve! 

Apenas uma chuva tão miúda que parece nevoeiro...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2015 às 23:00)

jotackosta disse:


> Em Vinhais ou arredores deve nevar!


Não preciso de ir tão longe, a minha aldeia fica no supé de uma montanha que chega quase aos 1100m a norte.


----------



## boneli (17 Jan 2015 às 23:01)

jotackosta disse:


> Em Vinhais ou arredores deve nevar!



Para já em Vinhais não neva...tenho lá família! Mas deve estar bem perto.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2015 às 23:05)

boneli disse:


> Para já em Vinhais não neva...tenho lá família! Mas deve estar bem perto.



Em Passos, Vinhais neva, já tivemos aqui a confirmação de um membro de lá! A uma altitude de cerca 770m. É bastante perto da minha localização atual!


----------



## boneli (17 Jan 2015 às 23:06)

Estou a falar da aldeia de Vila Verde. Segundo me disseram está no quase.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2015 às 23:08)

Bolideira, Chaves, às 22 horas:






Foto de Miguel Carvalho partilhada no Meteo Tras os Montes!


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2015 às 23:09)

Por Lamego apenas chuva e 3,2 ºC


----------



## white_wolf (17 Jan 2015 às 23:12)

Boa noite.  Por Fornelos,  Cinfães temperatura de 3 graus com muito vento.  Muito puxado e com rajadas bem fortes. Estou a 550 600 metros e chove bastante com alguma neve diluída a desfazer se no para brisas do carro, nestes dias fornelos ficou no fio da navalha penso que o vento estaria na direcção do mar e a corrente marítima estragou os planos,  como diziam os antepassados se tivesse daquele lado! !.  ao meu ver a temperatura está a subir  pois a tarde estsva mais frio. .. o temporal parece muito forte e será uma noite para ad autoridades estarem em alerta pois Cinfães é uma zona de bastante pinhal. .. ba gralheira ja não se passa e relatos ja não se passa no montemuro. 
Boa noite a todos. ..


----------



## Ricardo TT (17 Jan 2015 às 23:14)

Neva com intensidade na A24 entre Vila Pouca e  Vila Real ao 1030 metros!


----------



## farp29 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:14)

Mogadouro, Bragança , Vento e agora sem chuva...  temp: 2ºC


----------



## Carlitos_5 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:17)

Já tenho de acumulado na mesa lá fora, 1cm e qualquer coisa...Espero amanhã haver um manto branco pela city...


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 23:19)

Por aqui já vou a caminho dos *5mm* de precipitação acumulada com a temperatura nos *4,6ºC*.
A chuva não pára, o vento deu umas tréguas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2015 às 23:26)

Mais chuva e vento...com 4.7ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (17 Jan 2015 às 23:26)

1.1°C no Sarzedo e, finalmente, a chuva passou a neve, começando a acumular nas superfícies mais frias...


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 23:26)

Se a frente quente chegou não pareceu, a temperatura está a descer (a passo de caracol) de  novo.
Vento fraco.
5.1ºC.


----------



## rodri (17 Jan 2015 às 23:28)

Água neve em Viseu cidade


----------



## VILA REAL (17 Jan 2015 às 23:31)

Nós, na cidade de Vila Real estamos condenados a morrer na praia.
Neve só olhando para o Marão e Alvão.


----------



## salgado (17 Jan 2015 às 23:33)

Aqui no sabugal por enquanto é no máximo agua-neve.


----------



## INFANTE (17 Jan 2015 às 23:33)

rodri disse:


> Água neve em Viseu cidade


Confirmo!


----------



## bejacorreia (17 Jan 2015 às 23:33)

Agua neve em Mangualde


----------



## salgado (17 Jan 2015 às 23:34)

E começou a passar a neve!


----------



## HFSantos (17 Jan 2015 às 23:36)

Água Neve em Moimenta da Beira (650m)


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2015 às 23:37)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> A temperatura continua a descer (*1,7ºC*) e a estação _Meteocovilha_ já assinala queda de neve (!?!)...


Atuais 0,9ºC na covilhã 
Já está a nevar 

As estradas já estão estão cortadas...


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 23:39)

Só aqui o desgraçado é que não vê água neve

Assim sendo tenho a certeza que o Caramulo deve ter neve, mas não tenho como lá ir agora.


----------



## panda (17 Jan 2015 às 23:42)

Por aqui já neva também


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Só aqui o desgraçado é que não vê água neve
> 
> Assim sendo tenho a certeza que o Caramulo deve ter neve, mas não tenho como lá ir agora.



que temperatura tens?


----------



## farp29 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:44)

Mogadouro, Bragança, começa agora a nevar


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2015 às 23:46)

david 6 disse:


> que temperatura tens?



Pois esse é o problema david 6 é a temperatura sempre alta demais, 5.1ºC. Mas também para quem previa cotas  de neve de 800m, penso que estão redondamente erradas porque a neve está  aparecer a cotas mais baixas.


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 23:47)

bejacorreia disse:


> Agua neve em Mangualde


Então anda aqui perto!


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:48)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois esse é o problema david 6 é a temperatura sempre alta demais, 5.1ºC. Mas também para quem previa cotas  de neve de 800m, penso que estão redondamente erradas porque a neve está  aparecer a cotas mais baixas.



pois ainda estás longe 
pois é, pelos relatos há água neve a 500 metros, pode ser que ai ao lado no Caramulo tenhas neve


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2015 às 23:51)

Em Lamego a temperatura está a descer e por surpresa minha está a cair água/neve
temperatura atual de 2,4ºC

estou a 543 metros altitude!


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2015 às 23:52)

Boas pessoal estive a jantar fora e só agora pude vir ao fórum, por aqui aos 700m de altitude temos neve molhada, à pouco passei na rotunda dos Touros  (zona baixa da cidade) e era quase só chuva, fui também ao Monte de São Bartolomeu a cerca de 800m de altitude e estava a nevar com intensidade mas sem acumular. 

As temperaturas rondam os 1/2ºC na cidade.


----------



## pedro_cvl (17 Jan 2015 às 23:52)

Uns metros mais a baixo do colega Panda e aqui cai agua neve. Vim agora do trabalho e era visivel no pára brisas do carro. Na cidade da Covilhã deve estar mesmo a cair neve. Amanha se verá


----------



## bartotaveira (17 Jan 2015 às 23:54)

Neve em todo o lado e eu aqui com *0,9ºC* e chuva...?


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2015 às 23:55)

Afinal pelo que se lê a cota está abaixo do previsto.... 
aqui em Lamego, a 543 metros, cai água/neve e segundo os relatos de outros locais a altitudes semelhante cai água/neve
Está melhor do que eu esperava


----------



## VILA REAL (17 Jan 2015 às 23:55)

Será que hoje a cota vai descer aos 400m?


----------



## jotackosta (17 Jan 2015 às 23:56)

Por aqui, de momento a cerca de 500m, com 4,5ºC...chuvisco apenas.


----------



## k1d_16 (17 Jan 2015 às 23:56)

Neve na Covilhã 700m +\- só acumula nos carros já nos 800m já começa com alguma acumulação... Vamos ver o que a noite trás...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2015 às 23:57)

Por aqui tudo igual... agua neve e muito vento... 1.8ºC... não mexe!


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2015 às 23:57)

bartotaveira disse:


> Neve em todo o lado e eu aqui com *0,9ºC* e chuva...?



Estranho, normalmente essa zona costuma ser favorável.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (17 Jan 2015 às 23:58)

Neste momento condições blizzard em toda a Serra do Montemuro até aos 900 metros de altitude com acumulação. Vento muito forte e relâmpagos regulares. 
Fotos da aldeia da Gralheira neste momento (1143 m) temperatura (-1ºC):














Amanhã vou tentar publicar fotos melhores se a chuva não estragar tudo.


----------



## INFANTE (17 Jan 2015 às 23:58)

Estradas cortadas no distrito de Viseu:

EN 321 Tendais / Alhões - Cinfães entre os KM 38 e 45.
EM 553-1 Felgueiras – Resende
EM 553 Feirão - Resende


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2015 às 00:01)

bartotaveira disse:


> Neve em todo o lado e eu aqui com *0,9ºC* e chuva...?



De facto... estranho! Reportas te neve acima dos 900m, não estas assim tão longe deles... nem sleet?


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Jan 2015 às 00:02)

Tenho informação que por Unhais da Serra (freguesia da Covilhã) ja está a fica tudo branco


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (18 Jan 2015 às 00:02)

INFANTE disse:


> Estradas cortadas no distrito de Viseu:
> 
> EN 321 Tendais / Alhões - Cinfães entre os KM 38 e 45.
> EM 553-1 Felgueiras – Resende
> EM 553 Feirão - Resende



Confirmo que estas estradas estão cortadas e muitas mais, a serra está intransitavel.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2015 às 00:04)

Como é possivel estar a cair água/neve a cotas de 550 metros? O IPMA previa apenas 800 metros
não entendo!
está melhor do que eu pensava
a temperatura é de 2,2ºC aqui em Lamego e continua a cair água/neve


----------



## bartotaveira (18 Jan 2015 às 00:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> De facto... estranho! Reportas te neve acima dos 900m, não estas assim tão longe deles... nem sleet?



Penso que o nevoeiro esteja a dificultar. Está apenas a cair água-neve, dá para ver derreter ao cair nas superfícies. 

0,8ºC agora


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2015 às 00:05)

Aguiar da Beira, Vila Nova de Paiva, alguém com informações?


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (18 Jan 2015 às 00:06)

Cada vez neva mais por aqui, até aqui em minha casa aos 800 m vê-se muita neve misturada na chuva.
Na gralheira já há 20 cm de acumulação e a aumentar cada vez mais.


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

Boas

Acabei de fazer o percurso Ferro(Covilhã)- Guarda, neve  a partir aproximadamente dos 700m, com acumulação na estrada N18 sensivelmente aos 850m, aqui para cima parece uma autentica tempestade já com mais de 2 cm, com muito nevoeiro, mas o pior mesmo é o vento muito forte
-1ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

Confere. Aqui no centro da cidade está a cair água neve. Por este motivo não está a acumular, mas como está 1ºC aos 756 metros facilmente estará a acumular mais para cima.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

jotackosta disse:


> Aguiar da Beira, Vila Nova de Paiva, alguém com informações?



Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, à semelhança das restantes regiões de Montemuro, neva bem!


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (18 Jan 2015 às 00:16)

Neste momento no ponto mais alto da serra a 1382 m a acumulação ja chega quase a 40 cm. 
O vento está muito forte mesmo, até é difícil conduzir a minha strakar com este vento.


----------



## amarusp (18 Jan 2015 às 00:16)

Boa noite, gostaria de saber o estado atual do tempo em Loriga. Obrigado


----------



## amarusp (18 Jan 2015 às 00:18)

Pela Lousã chuva e ventos fortes!


----------



## rodri (18 Jan 2015 às 00:18)

Água neve a 390 metros nos arredores de Viseu! Isto está forte


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2015 às 00:18)

MaurícioMoreira disse:


> Neste momento no ponto mais alto da serra a 1382 m a acumulação ja chega quase a 40 cm.
> O vento está muito forte mesmo, até é difícil conduzir a minha strakar com este vento.


Brutal!


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jan 2015 às 00:21)

A partir do Calvário já começa a acumular. O problema é que aparentemente a temperatura está a subir. No meteocovilha chegou a estar 0,9ºC às 22h30. Estão 1.1ºC neste momento.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:21)

Boas, pela guarda neva intensamente, com mais de 2,5cm de acumulação. Vento Forte.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:22)

Na Covilhã continua a nevar com fraca intensidade 720m +\-temperatura 1C. Alguém sabe se as cotas de neve vao baixar?


----------



## bartotaveira (18 Jan 2015 às 00:22)

Finalmente chegou aqui a neve! 

*0,7ºC*


----------



## panda (18 Jan 2015 às 00:23)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Confere. Aqui no centro da cidade está a cair água neve. Por este motivo não está a acumular, mas como está 1ºC aos 756 metros facilmente estará a acumular mais para cima.



Eu estou a 542m e esta a cair neve seca já esta a pegar com 1.9ºC
e aos 700m no Casal da Serra - Tortosendo já ta tudo branco


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jan 2015 às 00:24)

Se a inveja matasse, já tinha batido a bota.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2015 às 00:24)

Por Lamego a temperatura estagnou nos 2,3ºC, com água/neve


----------



## bigfire (18 Jan 2015 às 00:26)

Passei pelo Alvão e Marão agora a noite, e no Alvao nevava com alguma intensidade, acumulação deve andar a rondar os 900 metros, no Alto de Espinho a acumulação era muito menos e caia água-neve a partir dos 750 metros. Tirei algumas fotos, mas havia muito nevoeiro, vou ver se aproveito alguma.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:27)

Segundo o meteograma a cota de neve está ai nos 800/900m mas ela está a cair em cotas mais baixas, alguém sabe se há alguma alteração nas cotas previstas?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2015 às 00:28)

k1d_16 disse:


> Segundo o meteograma a cota de neve está ai nos 800/900m mas ela está a cair em cotas mais baixas, alguém sabe se há alguma alteração nas cotas previstas?



Esquece os modelos agora!
NowCasting!


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Jan 2015 às 00:29)

Pela Boidobra também ja cai mais neve que agua mas ainda é muito molhada. Ja da para ver flocos brancos perto dos candeeiros da rua. A temperatura passou dos 2.2ºC para os 1.8ºC


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 00:30)

k1d_16 disse:


> Na Covilhã continua a nevar com fraca intensidade 720m +\-temperatura 1C. Alguém sabe se as cotas de neve vao baixar?



Enquanto tivermos esta precipitação não sei dizer, mas é provável que a cota suba, e que fique um dia com chuvisco(o que estraga a neve toda), mas ate lá, quem sabe....eehehehehe a cota atual até ta mais baixa que a prevista:P


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 00:31)

Na Guarda (IBALTAGU2) , a 853m altitude *0ºC* e muito vento!
Rajadas de 50kmh , deve estar um windchill


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:32)

Pois não estão a ser muito fiáveis, e segundo o panda se no Tortosendo neva e no Casal da Serra já acumula é mesmo para esquecer em confiar nos modelos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 00:33)

Foto tirada na serra da estrela esta tarde:




https://www.facebook.com/5921894608...2189460883217/617819538320209/?type=1&theater


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 00:34)

Ai se tinha arrancado la de baixo um pouco mais tarde, não chegava a casa com o meu bolinhas onde ela é batida a vento já vai nos 5cm
amanha artilho as fotos que tou tirando (so consigo por wireless)


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:34)

jonyyy disse:


> Enquanto tivermos esta precipitação não sei dizer, mas é provável que a cota suba, e que fique um dia com chuvisco(o que estraga a neve toda), mas ate lá, quem sabe....eehehehehe a cota atual até ta mais baixa que a prevista:P


Por isso eu estar a perguntar se havia alguma alteração nos modelos, porque contava que aparecesse neve aos 900m mas mais baixo nem sequer contava em vê-la cair quanto mais acumular xD


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 00:35)

Esta noite está a ser uma caixinha de surpresas:
Fala-se em frente quente a temperatura está a descer
Fala-se em cotas de neve acima dos 800m neva aos 500m 

Se cai água neve aos 390 é só menos 100m e vejo aqui também (como se fosse tão linear como isto)

4.9ºC


----------



## Carlitos_5 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Na Guarda (IBALTAGU2) , a 853m altitude *0ºC* e muito vento!
> Rajadas de 50kmh , deve estar um windchill


Bastante, até se consegue ver de dentro de casa a neve a cair /andar bastante rápido graças ao vento, acho que a acumulação se deve um pouco ao fator vento....Lá fora leva-se com a neve na cara e doi bastante....


----------



## filipecastela (18 Jan 2015 às 00:36)

Aqui, no Concelho de Almeida (Parada do Côa) está a cair um belo nevão.... não sei como colocar aqui fotos.... :-(


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2015 às 00:38)

Continua a nevar em Bragança, agora com flocos maiores, a temperatura tem vindo a descer, está agora em 1ºC, está a querer começar a acumular sobre os carros


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 00:38)

k1d_16 disse:


> Por isso eu estar a perguntar se havia alguma alteração nos modelos, porque contava que aparecesse neve aos 900m mas mais baixo nem sequer contava em vê-la cair quanto mais acumular xD



A meteorologia é fascinante por isso mesmo
Amanha pela tarde-noite deve baixar outra x a cota, mas a precipitação é que é incerta, vamos é disfrutar do  momento ahaha


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Jan 2015 às 00:38)

Eu bem digo que modelos são modelos previsões são previsões mas no tempo ninguem manda


----------



## Carlitos_5 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:39)

jonyyy disse:


> Ai se tinha arrancado la de baixo um pouco mais tarde, não chegava a casa com o meu bolinhas onde ela é batida a vento já vai nos 5cm
> amanha artilho as fotos que tou tirando (so consigo por wireless)



Realmente, não sei donde está a ver, mas no meu quintal já passa os 5 cm e já vai nos 8....agora já parece um manto branco...


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2015 às 00:41)

2ºC certos em Lamego, continua a água/neve


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2015 às 00:42)

Água-neve por momentos, muito timidamente...notando-se apenas no chocar com o pára-brisas.


----------



## salgado (18 Jan 2015 às 00:44)

Últimos 20 min a nevar com alguma intensidade e a começar a acumular um pouco.
Temos mais 1 hora de precipitação?


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 00:44)

Carlitos_5 disse:


> Realmente, não sei donde está a ver, mas no meu quintal já passa os 5 cm e já vai nos 8....agora já parece um manto branco...



ohh não andei la com régua ehehehe o que é certo é que já compensou a nevisca de ontem


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2015 às 00:44)

desceu para 1,9ºC
ai se desce mais um grau, ainda poderei ter a sorte de ver neve pura! Ainda me vai dar uma coisa!!!!!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2015 às 00:45)

Na Guarda, neste momento.














Fotos no facebook de Kika Santos


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jan 2015 às 00:48)

Assim dá gosto !


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 00:49)

A questão agora é mais: Quando regressa a precipitação?


----------



## Bruno Matos (18 Jan 2015 às 00:50)

Estou a 500 metros em Belmonte e Neva bem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2015 às 00:53)

Por aqui a precipitação cessou... vai caindo um floco de vez em quando... tudo molhado... não acumulou!
Amanhã de manhã devo ter uma boa paisagem aqui à volta!


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:55)

Neste momento Covilhã só chuva... Neve só a partir dos 900/1000


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2015 às 00:56)

Neva a 500m em Belmonte e na Covilhã aos 1000???


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 00:58)

Em Belmonte acredito que tenha nevado mas não foi a 4 minutos de certeza...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2015 às 00:59)

Desculpem lá... Belmonte é ao lado da Covilhã... pode haver diferenças, mas não desta ordem!


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 00:59)

No Ferro +-475m (Covilhã) já estão os passeios a ficar brancos(fonte segura) lol


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Jan 2015 às 00:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Neva a 500m em Belmonte e na Covilhã aos 1000???


O relevo do terreno tambem conta.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2015 às 01:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por aqui a precipitação cessou... vai caindo um floco de vez em quando... tudo molhado... não acumulou!
> Amanhã de manhã devo ter uma boa paisagem aqui à volta!



Aqui continua a nevar fraco, mas não acumula também, à pouco parecia que estava a começar a querer ficar nos carros mas assim que diminuiu o tamanho dos flocos derreteu logo tudo. Neve com temperaturas positivas e muito húmida dificilmente acumula.


----------



## Serrano (18 Jan 2015 às 01:00)

0.5°C no Sarzedo e ainda neva, com acumulação de 4-5 centímetros nas zonas mais favoráveis.


----------



## bigfire (18 Jan 2015 às 01:02)

Aqui estão algumas fotos, a qualidade não é muita porque havia muito nevoeiro.

Serra do Alvão- 1150 metros

















Serra do Marão (Alto de Espinho)- 950 metros


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:02)

Querem ver que existe um buraco na Covilhã em que é só chuva e a volta é só neve? 

Sinceramente não estou a perceber. Estou neste momento na zona mais alta da cidade e está a chover....


----------



## rozzo (18 Jan 2015 às 01:03)

Recordem-se do post do David nos modelos ontem, onde referia que é normal neste tipo de sistemas a sudoeste, os modelos globais serem demasiado pessimistas em relação à neve por modelarem mal a resistência do frio já instalado! Confiando totalmente em modelos globais como o GFS parece uma surpresa a situação, mas como referimos, com a prática de situações passadas já é mais ou menos previsível o comportamento e falha do modelo neste tipo de situações com alguma antecedência.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 01:03)

MeteoBelmonte ICASTELO10 (610m) : 0,3ºc
Meteocovilha(756m) : 0,9ºC


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2015 às 01:04)

1ºC e vai caindo uma neve mais seca já aos 650m de altitude. 

Está difícil para acumular, está tudo muito molhado ainda.


----------



## Carlitos_5 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:04)

jonyyy disse:


> ohh não andei la com régua ehehehe o que é certo é que já compensou a nevisca de ontem


Eu também não, apenas estava a dizer que de um momento para o outro subiu bastante, sendo que agora vai mesmo com grande intensidade.


ecobcg disse:


> Na Guarda, neste momento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também estou a tentar pôr aqui umas fotos, mas não são nada de jeito, daqui a pouco posto-as.


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 01:04)

Não duvido. Será o Fhoen??? estranho


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 01:06)

k1d_16 disse:


> Querem ver que existe um buraco na Covilhã em que é só chuva e a volta é só neve?
> 
> Sinceramente não estou a perceber. Estou neste momento na zona mais alta da cidade e está a chover....




Não duvido. Será o Fhoen??? estranho


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jan 2015 às 01:07)

Tudo cortado e acumulação logo à saída da cidade.


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Jan 2015 às 01:10)

Quem esta na zona baixa da cidade da Covilhã e olha para a encosta da Serra da Estrela percebe perfeitamente que em determinadas zonas a neve acumula em cotas mais baixas e noutros sitios da encosta a neve acumula mais a cima. É estranho mas verdade. Normalmente na encosta da Vila do Carvalho e no vale das 4 casas a neve vem sempre mais abaixo que no resto da encosta. O porque não sei mas quem ve a serra de longe apercebesse bem disso
.


----------



## cova beira (18 Jan 2015 às 01:10)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Tudo cortado e acumulação logo à saída da cidade.



estou a 580 m a 5 km da covilha e os carros á meia hora estavam brancos


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:11)

A estrada para a serra da nogueira foi cortada por volta da meia noite e meia no cruzamento de nogueira. Fui ao ponto mais alto e acumulação é brutal!  A partir dos 800 está a acumular bem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2015 às 01:12)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Quem esta na zona baixa da cidade da Covilhã e olha para a encosta da Serra da Estrela percebe perfeitamente que em determinadas zonas a neve acumula em cotas mais baixas e noutros sitios da encosta a neve acumula mais a cima. É estranho mas verdade. Normalmente na encosta da Vila do Carvalho e no vale das 4 casas a neve vem sempre mais abaixo que no resto da encosta. O porque não sei mas quem ve a serra de longe apercebesse bem disso
> .



500m de diferença?
Conheço relativamente bem a Cova da Beira e nunca vi tal coisa... mas ok... dou o beneficio da dúvida.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:15)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Quem esta na zona baixa da cidade da Covilhã e olha para a encosta da Serra da Estrela percebe perfeitamente que em determinadas zonas a neve acumula em cotas mais baixas e noutros sitios da encosta a neve acumula mais a cima. É estranho mas verdade. Normalmente na encosta da Vila do Carvalho e no vale das 4 casas a neve vem sempre mais abaixo que no resto da encosta. O porque não sei mas quem ve a serra de longe apercebesse bem disso
> .


Isso tem a ver com o relevo essas zonas são uma zona de vale e é por isso que vem mais abaixo. A zona de Santo Antonio (Covilhã) e mais alta que o sineiro e a Vila do Carvalho e não costuma ter queda de neve


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> 500m de diferença?
> Conheço relativamente bem a Cova da Beira e nunca vi tal coisa... mas ok... dou o beneficio da dúvida.


O que foi dito é verdade essas duas zonas tem tendência a que a neve chegue a cotas mais baixas derivado ao terreno. ( vale encaixado )


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 01:17)

Bem por aqui, os telhados já estão lisos, pelo que a acumulação nas áreas batidas a vento já supera com certeza os 10cm, que bom que era que não chovesse e que amanha se vissem as serras e a cova branquinha


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 01:18)

Aqui a temperatura não passa dos 5ºC, por vezes vai aos 4.9ºC. Talvez nem seja possível descer

Chuva fraca, vento nulo.


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Jan 2015 às 01:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> 500m de diferença?
> Conheço relativamente bem a Cova da Beira e nunca vi tal coisa... mas ok... dou o beneficio da dúvida.


Pode ser que amanha haja fotos que o demonstrem caso nao haja nevoeiro


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jan 2015 às 01:18)

No Sineiro o cenário parece mais interessante por acaso.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2015 às 01:21)

Por Lamego estagnou há largos minutos em 1,9ºC e não sai disto
por vezes água/neve


----------



## Bruno Matos (18 Jan 2015 às 01:21)

Voltou a chuvinha .. Tudo calmo, sem vento. 
Amanhã ao final da tarde a cota deverá descer novamente..
Até um dia destes amigos


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2015 às 01:21)

Já acumula alguma coisa.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:23)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Pode ser que amanha haja fotos que o demonstrem caso nao haja nevoeiro


Existe já uma foto da zona do sineiro em que já há acumulação. Eu estou mais acima neva novamente mas não há acumulação


----------



## joao paulo (18 Jan 2015 às 01:24)

Em Vila do Carvalho tem estado a nevar, e lembrar que a mesma em termos habitacionais com população residente se estende desde os 650 mts até aos 1000 mts sensivelmente na zona da Portela.
Fotos de ontem pela manhã (Vila do Carvalho)


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 01:29)

Já trabalha bem o limpa-neves (foto Carolina via Face)






[/IMG]


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2015 às 01:29)

Amigos de Viseu e arredores, aí continua a água/neve?


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2015 às 01:31)

Neva agora com intensidade mas com flocos pequenos, pareço um miúdo que alegria! 

Deixo aqui 1 foto de à pouco:


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2015 às 01:31)

Hoje só chuvinha até agora, por aqui nada de água-neve que eu tenha visto.
E agora nem sequer chove.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:31)

Serra da Nogueira 22.30


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Jan 2015 às 01:32)

Uma vez li algo dum entendido em meteorologia que dizia que apesar de termos tantos meios ao nosso alcance para fazer previsões do tempo era impossível prever o tempo pois para tal teria que se estudar metro quadrado por metro quadrado de atmosfera. Acredito que possa nevar a 500 metros e a 700 não nevar. Se calhar a 500 metros não nada a nao ser arvores e mato e a 700 haver uma cidade completa que desperdiça energia calorifica por todo o lado. Tal como disse topologia do terreno tambem conta e as coisas nao são tão lineares. Desculpem-me se digo uma grande barbaridade . O ultimo a sair apague a luz porque eu tambem ja vou dormir


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:34)

Cerca de 800m


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:38)

Na zona onde vivo provavelmente das mais de Bragança cerca de 650 m já não chove só neva


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 01:38)

Na minha opinião se não houver aguaceiros não há descida de temperatura aqui, o problema para já é eles aparecerem.
4.9ºC (temperatura estagnada)


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 01:45)

Neste momento na Covilhã cai neve aos 500m provavelmente até mais baixo, acumulação só a partir dos 700m... Vai ficar bonito hoje! 
Acabei de ficar sem estações de rádio no carro xD


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 01:46)

Bem, despeço -me por agora, com mais de 15cm a porta, muito vento e nevoeiro, e claro nevando
-1,5ºC

Boa noite a todos

PS: recomento o site: www.ilmeteo.it (foi o único que referiu para esta noite cotas nestas ordens de grandeza, em curtos espaços de tempo(-36h), raramente falham)


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2015 às 01:46)

Vai acumulando alguma coisa aqui aos 700m, está a ficar bonito!


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jan 2015 às 01:51)

Parece-me que isto amanhã vai ficar bonito. Vila do Carvalho.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2015 às 01:54)

Despeço-me por hoje
temperatura estagnada em 1,9ºC
algum vento e por vezes água/neve,,,, 
não me posso queixar, melhor do que eu esperava, já que a cota eram para cima de 800 metros....
boa noite e bom descanso!


----------



## micael (18 Jan 2015 às 01:57)

Boa noite, alguêm sabe se existe possiblidade de cair alguma neve em Viseu durante estes dias?
Ainda acreditava ver neve na cidade mas estou a ver que vai ser mais um ano de seca


----------



## filipecastela (18 Jan 2015 às 02:01)

Qual o formato de ficheiro para se colocar as fotos?


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 02:01)

micael disse:


> Boa noite, alguêm sabe se existe possiblidade de cair alguma neve em Viseu durante estes dias?
> Ainda acreditava ver neve na cidade mas estou a ver que vai ser mais um ano de seca



Eu acredito que hoje daria, só que é preciso que venham aguaceiros para introduzir mais ar frio.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 02:03)

Neve na Guarda fotos de Vitor Baia:















https://www.facebook.com/MeteoVBaia


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2015 às 02:04)

micael disse:


> Boa noite, alguêm sabe se existe possiblidade de cair alguma neve em Viseu durante estes dias?
> Ainda acreditava ver neve na cidade mas estou a ver que vai ser mais um ano de seca




Para cair na cidade, a única possibilidade será a madrugada de terça, se houver precipitação.... a noite estará muito fria!
Se não for esta semana, penso que poderá haver possibilidade em fevereiro!


----------



## micael (18 Jan 2015 às 02:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu acredito que hoje daria, só que é preciso que venham aguaceiros para introduzir mais ar frio.


Vamos acreditar que sim


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 02:20)

Tudo muito calmo, nem chuva, nem vento, nada.
5.0ºC de novo.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 02:26)

Na Covilhã tudo igual. Continua a nevar e nas zonas mais altas da cidade já tem uma acumulação de cerca de 3 a 5cm...


----------



## filipecastela (18 Jan 2015 às 02:27)

Aqui está uma fotografia do nevão que está cair no concelho de Almeida


----------



## filipecastela (18 Jan 2015 às 02:31)

Estão em formato pdf...


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 02:51)

Alguém sabe se ainda vão chegar aguaceiros? E a que horas se for o caso?

Sem precipitação a temperatura está já a acusar subida 5.1ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (18 Jan 2015 às 02:52)

Por aqui tudo igual a temperatura nos 2ºC a neve nao quer nada com a cidade de vila real....
Vou amanha a serra do alvao


----------



## Carlitos_5 (18 Jan 2015 às 02:55)

Pela Guarda ainda neva, só tenho medo dos aguaceiros de manhã...


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2015 às 03:32)

Aqui continua a nevar, agora sob a fora de chuvisco (nevisco), mas devido  à temperatura de 0ºC vai acumulando nas superfícies, fui dar um volta num parque aqui perto, deixo aqui duas fotos, de manhã vou criar um tópico apropriado. 











As acumulações para já são modestas, as maiores que observei foram na ordem de 1cm, mas já foi muito bom.


----------



## dlourenco (18 Jan 2015 às 04:04)

Como esta a situação em Montalegre ? vou sair amanhã cedo para lá. Ainda vou ver neve ou a chuva vai levar tudo ?


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2015 às 04:09)

Belas e fresquinhas imagens MSantos! 
Aproveita a estadia e desfruta do branco elemento! Quantos de nós não gostaríamos de estar por aí também. 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Dematos (18 Jan 2015 às 08:12)

Por aqui tambem ficou tudo branco!!! - Mentira, isso queria eu, eh eh! 
Agora a serio, a cair desde as 19h de ontem, embora nas ultimas horas seja a chuviscar; vento fraco; 5.°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 09:11)

Serra da estrela está assim

















Boa acumulação nas penhas da saúde


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 09:12)

Gralheira 1100m


----------



## amarusp (18 Jan 2015 às 09:19)

Estradas cortadas no distrito de Coimbra, Guarda e Viseu. http://visao.sapo.pt/estradas-cortadas-nos-distritos-de-coimbra-guarda-e-viseu-devido-a-neve=f807474


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2015 às 09:31)

Bom dia.

0,7ºC e vão caindo uns flocos pequenos. Já esteve também a chuviscar.


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 10:30)

Boas

Dia gelado por aqui(literalmente) depois do nevão, o nevoeiro e o vento transformou tudo em sincelo, ta espetacular e frio também, 
Onde a neve acumulou batida a vento, há locais com 50cm ou mais, noutros parece que andaram a varre-la ahahaha
De referir também que nevou até as 9h de hoje
Por agora nevoeiro cerrado com -1ºC

Vou agora tirar umas fotos, para logo tentar postar






[/IMG] 






[/IMG]

Algumas fotos aqui da freguesia
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Freguesia-de-Aldeia-do-Bispo-Guarda/860342343994030


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2015 às 10:53)

Por aqui vai nevando ainda, com maior ou menor intensidade. 1,5ºC agora.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 11:04)

Boas fotos jonyyy! Pena estar nevoeiro .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2015 às 11:11)

Boas ...toda a noite foi de e continua uma chuva fraca e gelada ,com 3.9ºC e de vai nos 12.0mm.

A de ontem...chegou aos 10.0mm.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 11:50)

Algumas fotos desta madrugada da cidade da Covilhã


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 11:58)

Bonitas fotos da Covilhã!Apenas nevou nas partes altas ou tambem chegou cá abaixo ,por exemplo à Goldra?


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2015 às 12:04)




----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 12:09)

meko60 disse:


> Bonitas fotos da Covilhã!Apenas nevou nas partes altas ou tambem chegou cá abaixo ,por exemplo à Goldra?



A neve caiu nessa zona, mas infelizmente não aculumou... Com acumulacão foi so mesmo nas zonas altas da cidade...


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 12:15)

Ok,obrigado. Acabou por ser 1 bom evento aí na cidade, já que não é tão frequente nevar a essas altitudes.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 12:16)

Com isto tudo espero que os modelos estejam errados e que volte a cair neve já a partir da tarde... Só falta a percipitação!
Temp. actual: 2,7Cº (Dados meteocovilha)


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2015 às 12:17)

Aldeia do Paramio


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 12:31)

Fotos enviadas por snowlandia e meteocovilha, está fantástica a serra!!


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 12:37)

Presumo que os acessos à Serra, estejam encerrados.


----------



## dlourenco (18 Jan 2015 às 12:39)

apesar da chuva, ainda há alguma acumulação na barragem do alto Rabagão. Provavelmente cai água neve em Montalegre. Reportarei durante a tarde de lá.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 12:41)

meko60 disse:


> Presumo que os acessos à Serra, estejam encerrados.



Estradas abertas: Covilhã - Penhas da Saude // Manteigas - Penhas da Saude // Seia - Sabugueiro

Todas as outras estão encerradas.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 12:43)

Li agora a notícia que os acessos se mantêm encerrados.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 12:44)

k1d_16 disse:


> Estradas abertas: Covilhã - Penhas da Saude // Manteigas - Penhas da Saude // Seia - Sabugueiro
> 
> Todas as outras estão encerradas.



Obrigado!


----------



## panzer4 (18 Jan 2015 às 12:49)

dlourenco disse:


> apesar da chuva, ainda há alguma acumulação na barragem do alto Rabagão. Provavelmente cai água neve em Montalegre. Reportarei durante a tarde de lá.


 boas..achas que na terça feira tera neve suficiente e fazer 130kms ate montalegre para ver neve?


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2015 às 13:10)

S
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Serra da Nogueira


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2015 às 13:18)

Ia abrir um tópico para as fotos mas se calhar não vale a pena, deixo aqui mais umas fotos tiradas durante a madrugada aqui em Bragança, as acumulações foram modestas na cidade e já derreteram, mas aqui à volta está tudo branco! 





















Esta já tinha postado, mas vou colocar de novo porque é um clássico!


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2015 às 13:33)

Boas!
Céu muito nublado, não deve ter chovido durante a madrugada.
Tudo calmo por enquanto, com uma temperatura de *8,9ºC* e vento nulo, 93% de humidade. Ao longe, vê-se o manto branco da Serra da Estrela, paisagem fria. 

Mínima:*3ºC*


----------



## XtraNO (18 Jan 2015 às 13:34)

k1d_16 disse:


> Algumas fotos desta madrugada da cidade da Covilhã


Boa tarde. Boas fotos. Boa camera.
Cumprimentos


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (18 Jan 2015 às 13:52)

Será que tem Neve no Alto de Espinho ?


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2015 às 13:57)

Boa tarde
Por Lamego céu nublado e frio
temperatura atual de 5,2ºC
mínima de 1,9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2015 às 14:08)

Boas ...chuva fraca e gelada ,com 5.5ºC ...máxima até ao momento .


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 14:24)

Boa Tarde. 
Na Covilhã céu nublado, nevoeiro e muito frio...
Temp. Max.: 3.2Cº
Temp. Min.: 0.6Cº
Temp. Actual: 2.8Cº (a descer)


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2015 às 14:33)

Boa tarde!

Cai um leve chuvisco por aqui, o meu sensor marca 4.1ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Jan 2015 às 14:36)

k1d_16 disse:


> Boa Tarde.
> Na Covilhã céu nublado, nevoeiro e muito frio...
> Temp. Max.: 3.2Cº
> Temp. Min.: 0.6Cº
> Temp. Actual: 2.8Cº (a descer)




Alguma neve ainda na zona mais alta da cidade, a esta hora com* 2,7ºC*.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 14:41)

ATENÇÃO: Aviso de trovoada para as regiões centro e sul de Portugal continental entre as 6h da manhã de Domingo (18) e as 6h da manhã de Segunda(19)

Itália com ventos fortes acima de 90km/h e ocorrencia de trovoadas


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2015 às 14:59)

Chuvisco;
Temperatura Actual: *8,4ºC*
HR: 92%


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Jan 2015 às 15:10)

E eu vi as ISO de 0c chegar em Portugal e logo pensei que ia ter umas boas fotos nos seguimentos norte !


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 15:44)

Mais um evento que não foi nada de especial. Eu ainda nem sequer consegui perceber se nevou no Caramulo ou não, tem estado todo o dia tapado com nuvens baixas. Falando aqui por baixo nada mais se passou durante a madrugada a temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos 4.9ºC e não se viu mais chuva.

Temp. Máx: 10.1ºC

Atualmente chuvisca com 8.5ºC.

Infelizmente não se augura nada de jeito para terça feira em termos de frio e precipitação aqui para o buraco

Parece que Janeiro está arrumado em termos de neve para aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2015 às 15:50)

Boas ,nublado e vento fraco e ,com 5.3ºC .


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 15:55)

Webcam das penhas da saúde:





Junto aos chalés , boa acumulação !





Está assim a estrada para a torre:








Fotos da meteocovilha e snowlandia


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 16:00)

Esta manhã no vale do rossim, penhas douradas:
















Fotos de Júlio barbas


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 16:02)

Nas Penhas da Saúde há muita neve, nevoeiro entre os 700 e 1000m acima disso está um dia esplêndido com sol. Perfeito para apreciar as vistas depois da noite de ontem. Mais tarde carrego fotos


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 16:08)

k1d_16 disse:


> Nas Penhas da Saúde há muita neve, nevoeiro entre os 700 e 1000m acima disso está um dia esplêndido com sol. Perfeito para apreciar as vistas depois da noite de ontem. Mais tarde carrego fotos


 Dá para ver na webcam da Covilhã ,a 750/800 m está nevoeiro





..mas na webcam das penhas está sol!!


----------



## dlourenco (18 Jan 2015 às 16:22)

Muita neve nos altos do Barroso e montalegre apesar da chuva certinha. Mais um pouco de frio e seria neve. Mais logo coloco fotos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2015 às 16:25)

Eu também tenho fotos aqui da zona... só tenho de encontrar o cabo da maquina... neve aqui na serra, mas só acima dos 900m aproximadamente... Em Travancas muito pouca... muita neve no Riós, Ourense... caía agua neve aos 900m.


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2015 às 16:32)

De manhã dei uma voltinha com a família, as dores de garganta das filhotas não permitiram um passeio prolongado, mas ainda assim subimos até aos 1100 na Serra de Nogueira.

Ficam alguns registos:
















[/IMG]


----------



## Z13 (18 Jan 2015 às 16:35)




----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 16:53)

Aqui estão algumas fotos, todas as estradas estão abertas neste momento. As vistas são 5*!!
A cerca de 15 minutos começou a chuviscar nas Penhas da Saúde e parece começar a compor para novamente nevar acima dos 1000m abaixo dessa cota está muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (18 Jan 2015 às 17:01)

Cheguei agora da serra do alvao tinha pouca neve e estava a choviscar ! Neve so mesmo a partir da cavana!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 17:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Esta manhã no vale do rossim, penhas douradas: Fotos de Júlio barbas



Belíssimas! Que saudades! Obrigado pela partilha, João!

Parabéns ao fotógrafo!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 17:15)

Z13 disse:


> Ficam alguns registos:



Obrigado pela partilha! Que belas fotos!



k1d_16 disse:


> Aqui estão algumas fotos, todas as estradas estão abertas neste momento. As vistas são 5*!!
> A cerca de 15 minutos começou a chuviscar nas Penhas da Saúde e parece começar a compor para novamente nevar acima dos 1000m abaixo dessa cota está muito nevoeiro.



São mesmo 5*! Já deu para matar saudades, o Lago do Viriato, o Poio do Judeu, os Cântaros no nevoeiro! Obrigado!



Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Cheguei agora da serra do alvao tinha pouca neve e estava a choviscar ! Neve so mesmo a partir da cavana!



Que beleza de imagens! A mistura dos musgos, do ribeiro e da neve é lindíssima!


----------



## Serrano (18 Jan 2015 às 17:16)

Derreteu alguma neve no Sarzedo, mas continua a predominar o branco na paisagem, com o termómetro a marcar 2.9°C.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 17:18)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado pela partilha! Que bela fotos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boa percepção dos sítios onde foram tiradas as fotos! São mesmo esses sítios! ;D


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2015 às 17:24)

Excelentes registos fotográficos! 
As da Nogueira estão ao um "nível" alpino Z13! 

Parabéns aos fotógrafos e aos felizes contemplados pelo branco elemento! Não foi o ideal, mas já foi melhor que nada!
Cá ficamos à espera da próxima já na terça!


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2015 às 17:27)

Mas que fotos por aqui!! 
Eu guardei-me para Terça-feira, vamos lá ver o que pode vir para dar uma voltinha.

De momento nevoeiro aos 500m, vento fraco e alguma chuva. Temperatura nos *7,1ºC*.


----------



## Meteolouco (18 Jan 2015 às 17:34)

Bem aqui a a minha estação deixou de comunicar há coisa de meia hora com o visor ou vice versa não sei que se passa será que deixou de apanhar sinal? já ontem me aconteceu estava ás vezes 20 minutos sem dar depois aparecia novamente......não percebo.............estou sem saber o que pensar...estou num 3andar a estação está no telhado e por cima de mim ainda tenho um sotão será disso????
devo estar para ai a 60 metros da estação ....


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 17:36)

Covilhã
Temp. Max.: 3.2C
Temp. Min.: 0.6C
Temp. Actual: 2.6C
HR: 97%

Nevoeiro acima dos 750/800m.
Chuviscos.


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2015 às 17:38)

A neve traz, sem dúvida, uma sensação de tranquilidade. À falta dela, aproveita-se a acalmia proveniente do nevoeiro. 
Como descrevi há pouco, a surgir pelos 500m:


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2015 às 17:38)

Serra da Nogueira esta tarde


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 17:39)

Boas.
Meteolouco, não me parece que seja a causa, se já comunicou e agora deixou de o fazer, de certeza que a causa é outra.A estação continua a debitar dados online, estou a vê-los agora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 17:41)

Continuam os chuviscos, 7.6ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (18 Jan 2015 às 17:44)

Boas
Dia bem gelado por aqui, mínima de -3ºC e máxima de 0ºC, no entanto já choveu durante a tarde e mantém-se o muito nevoeiro o que fez derreter alguma neve, mas ainda há muita acumulação, vamos ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas...
Como prometido posto agora algumas fotos que consegui passar pro pc





[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 







[/IMG]


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 18:05)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mais um evento que não foi nada de especial. Eu ainda nem sequer consegui perceber se nevou no Caramulo ou não, tem estado todo o dia tapado com nuvens baixas. Falando aqui por baixo nada mais se passou durante a madrugada a temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos 4.9ºC e não se viu mais chuva.
> 
> Temp. Máx: 10.1ºC
> 
> ...


Na sexta , pelo que vejo agora das fotos de *"Conhecer Caramulo"  *no facebook , nevou ..
Hoje não colocaram fotos.. não deve ter nevado.
Deixo aqui as fotos:


----------



## Meteolouco (18 Jan 2015 às 18:06)

meko60 disse:


> Boas.
> Meteolouco, não me parece que seja a causa, se já comunicou e agora deixou de o fazer, de certeza que a causa é outra.A estação continua a debitar dados online, estou a vê-los agora.



voltou há pouco a comunicar mas ás vezes deixa de comunicar e ás vezes por mais de meia hora não sei o que é.....
será da distância poder perder o sinal nao sei


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2015 às 18:12)

Sigo com cerca de *0,5 mm* de acumulado, nevoeiro e o vento a aumentar um pouco de intensidade.

*7ºC*


----------



## dlourenco (18 Jan 2015 às 18:43)

Vista da barragem do alto Rabagão





 Alto do Rabagão, cerca de 800m de altitude. Acumulação considerável, numa altura em que já começava a chuviscar 













e não podia deixar de partilhar a bela da posta barrosã do restaurante albufeira em Lama de Missa. Recomendo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Já em Montalegre, chovia bem mas a neve teimava em não derreter.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 18:43)

Chove bem agora.
7.5ºC e vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2015 às 18:46)

dLourenco, essas fotos estão espectaculares, a da posta então............


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2015 às 18:54)

Boas ....a chuva fraca voltou ,com 5.0ºC .


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2015 às 18:54)

O vento começa agora a dar ar de sua graça no norte, à passagem da frente e consequente diminuição da humidade e temperatura, ou então a sua estagnação.

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMOIMENT2#history
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTUGA90

Entre outras.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2015 às 18:59)

Gardunha na noite passada a 650metros






foto tirada do facebook, imagem de João Rolão


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 19:15)

Boa noite!

Covilhã

Chuva fraca
Temp. Actual: 2.4C
Vento: 0 km/h
HR: 97%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2015 às 19:23)

Foram mais de 500 km´s!
Mas valeu a pena!
Aqui está a prova que se a malandra não vem a mim... eu vou me a ela!
Esta tarde em Riós, Galiza, Espanha:


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2015 às 19:34)

Por Lamego nevoeiro
temperatura máxima de 5,3ºC
Atual de 5ºC
mínima de 1,9ºC
92% HR


----------



## baojoao (18 Jan 2015 às 19:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Na sexta , pelo que vejo agora das fotos de *"Conhecer Caramulo"  *no facebook , nevou ..
> Hoje não colocaram fotos.. não deve ter nevado.
> Deixo aqui as fotos:



Nevou no Caramulo esta noite. Hoje(por volta das 9:30) daqui via-se alguma neve nos topos do Caramulo


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 19:54)

Os aguaceiros que terminaram há pouco traziam ainda ar frio e a prova disso é que desde que pararam a temperatura tem vindo a subir.
Temp. Atual: 7.9ºC

Vento fraco.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2015 às 20:00)

Belíssimos registos que por aqui foram aparecendo ao longo do dia! 
Obrigado pelas partilhas, verdadeiros postais algumas!


----------



## Carlitos_5 (18 Jan 2015 às 20:01)

Pela Guarda ontem nevava torrencialmente, agora chove torrencialmente....E com ventos fortes...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2015 às 20:02)

Com chuviscos,com vento fraco,com 5.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 5.5ºC .


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 20:03)

k1d_16 disse:


> Boa percepção dos sítios onde foram tiradas as fotos! São mesmo esses sítios! ;D



Quando percorremos a pé os locais, e desde longa data, nunca os esquecemos... 



> *"Muita neve cai na serra
> Muita neve cai na serra
> Só se lembra dos caminhos velhos
> Quem tem saudades da terra"
> ...


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2015 às 20:10)

Boa noite!

Por agora em Bragança o meu sensor marca 3.2ºC e não temos precipitação.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (18 Jan 2015 às 20:32)

por vila real estão 4.1ºC  e nao chove


----------



## Meteolouco (18 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

Por aqui agora com 7,1ºC
92% HR
Pressão: 1009,4 hpa
Prec. acumulada hoje: 0.9mm
( sem dados da vel.vento, pedi substituição do anenometro)


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 20:49)

O vento aqui já sopra em regime de rajadas moderadas.
Céu geralmente limpo, 8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 21:02)

jonyyy disse:


> Como prometido posto agora algumas fotos que consegui passar pro pc



O frio é sem dúvida um Artista! E os fotógrafo também!


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jan 2015 às 21:03)

boas

por aqui não caiu neve mas choveu bem durante a noite. já de dia manteve-se com nevoeiro alternando pela chuva fraca.
agora céu nublado, o vento sopra fraquinho e sigo com 7.2ºC

extremos:  4.5 mínima  \  10.2ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 21:11)

Aqui estão a cair uma pingas grossas ao sabor do vento moderado. Não sei de onde é que vem esta chuva, o radar não deteta nada, o céu ficou nublado de novo.

8ºC


----------



## Meteolouco (18 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

agora com 6,4ºC
82% HR
Pressão - 1010,1 Hpa

agora já não chove por aqui


----------



## Norther (18 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

Boa noite, ontem por volta da meia noite nevou bem durante  30 min, fora isso foi sempre agua neve e sempre muito húmida, isto á cota 500m. Acumulou acima dos 650m, na zona alta da Vila que atinge perto dos 800m e o cimo da encosta que tem perto de 1000m.

Um video de um amigo 
Ao meio da manha fui dar uma volta pela encosta, bela acumulação aos 900m, a rondar os 15cm


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2015 às 21:41)

Boas rajadas de vento na última hora, algumas a atingirem os 30km/h.
A temperatura é de *6,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2015 às 21:59)

Tudo calmo ...muitas estrelas ,com 4.6ºC.


----------



## jPdF (18 Jan 2015 às 22:01)

jotackosta disse:


> Boas rajadas de vento na última hora, algumas a atingirem os 30km/h.
> A temperatura é de *6,1ºC*



Confirmo, 6.2ºC aqui com rajadas na ordem já dos 40 kmh.


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

jPdF disse:


> Confirmo, 6.2ºC aqui com rajadas na ordem já dos 40 kmh.


Pena não conseguir registar rajadas máximas, vou de vez enquanto à rua com o anemómetro e tento estar o máximo de tempo possível. Mas tem andado pelo moderado com rajadas. Não deve diferir muito daí, vou estando atento no _wunderground_ 
Céu com poucas nuvens agora, grande desconforto térmico na rua...

*5,8ºC*


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (18 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

Por aqui esta um vento moderado  5ºC


----------



## cm3pt (18 Jan 2015 às 22:12)

Aqui em Vila Real uma ventania horrível. já se abriram janelas em minha casa e tive que as fechar a martelo, não tenho anemómetro mas deve hver picos acima de 100 kmh ja vi um senhor cair no chão


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Jan 2015 às 22:14)

Nevão desta passada madrugada provocou adiamento do Sp. da Covilhã-Santa Clara. Fonte: _*Record*_


----------



## bigfire (18 Jan 2015 às 22:23)

Boas, hoje foi dia de visita a Serra do Alvão, em comparação com ontem a noite, hoje de tarde não tinha nem metade da neve, a chuva que caio durante a manhã e grande parte da tarde derreteu-a. Por agora o vento sopra de forma moderada e a temperatura vai descendo, pena é a falta de precipitação durante a madrugada, a temperatura é de 5.4ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2015 às 22:26)

Ventania terrível por aqui... temperatura estagnada nos 2ºC e uma sensação térmica horrorosa na rua!


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2015 às 22:34)

Em Lamego vento forte e a temperatura é de 3,8ºC


----------



## bigfire (18 Jan 2015 às 22:37)

Algumas fotos na Serra do Alvão do passeio de hoje, pena foi mesmo muita da neve ter derretido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2015 às 22:46)

Céu estrelado ...vento fraco,com 3.9ºC .


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (18 Jan 2015 às 22:47)

Aqui bastante próximo de onde vivo foi registada uma rajada máxima de 107,6km/h!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2015 às 22:58)

Carrazedo de Montenegro IPORTUGA90
Temperatura atual *0,7ºC* e vento a *63kmh* 
Temp aparente -8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2015 às 23:07)

O vento moderado continua, a temperatura vai descendo lentamente, 5.6ºC.

Céu limpo praticamente.


----------



## k1d_16 (18 Jan 2015 às 23:38)

Covilhã

Temp. Max.: 6Cº
Temp. Min.: 0.6Cº
Temp. Actual: 4.4Cº
Temp. Aparente: -5.9Cº
Rajada Maxima: 83km/h
(Dados meteocovilha.com)

Vento moderado a forte.
Céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2015 às 23:41)

Céu parcialmente nublado
temperatura atual de 2,7ºC
vento por vezes forte
pressão a 1016 hpa
78% de HR


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (18 Jan 2015 às 23:55)

Vento forte  por vila real
ceu limpo temperatura nos 5.5ºC


----------



## jotackosta (19 Jan 2015 às 00:20)

A temperatura tem estado a descer rapidamente na última meia-hora: *3,9ºC*, o vento continua.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2015 às 01:03)

Rajadas de vento moderado a forte, céu limpo. O sensor fez uma visita ao chão (e estava resguardado dentro de uma caixinha e debaixo de um alpendre)


----------



## bartotaveira (19 Jan 2015 às 01:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Carrazedo de Montenegro IPORTUGA90
> Temperatura atual *0,7ºC* e vento a *63kmh*
> Temp aparente -8ºC




Agora acalmou um pouco, mas continua um horror na rua...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 01:06)

*0.7ºC* e céu limpo...
Valente geada amanhã!


----------



## Dematos (19 Jan 2015 às 08:15)

Bom dia:
ceu limpo; sem nevoeiro; vento fraco; 4.°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 12:16)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui céu muito nublado 70/100 e algum vento... 6ºC
A meteogalicia prevê neve acima dos 700m na frente e 600m no pos frontal! Veremos!

Esta noite:






Amanhã:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2015 às 13:25)

Boas ...muito sol e vento de N ,com 10.5ºC...hoje não se pode andar com ele de fora .


----------



## panzer4 (19 Jan 2015 às 14:20)

Boas..sera que depois dos ultimos dias ,valerá a pena fazer 120kms ao geres ou a montalegre para ver a tao desejada neve?
ou ja tera derretido a  grande parte?
cumprimentos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 14:25)

Aqui não se pára na rua...
Fui tomar café ao centro da aldeia e gelei-me no caminho que fiz a pé até casa... Já meti mais lenha na caldeira... aquecimento a todo o gás! 
Tá mesmo ar de neve como se diz por aqui!
Céu muito nublado e 5ºC, sensação térmica de muito frio...


----------



## Beric D (19 Jan 2015 às 14:50)

Acham que amanhã a zona dos Pisões, Alturas do Barroso, etc ainda terá neve? Quero ir lá tirar umas fotos...


----------



## dlourenco (19 Jan 2015 às 14:55)

Beric D disse:


> Acham que amanhã a zona dos Pisões, Alturas do Barroso, etc ainda terá neve? Quero ir lá tirar umas fotos...





panzer4 disse:


> Boas..sera que depois dos ultimos dias ,valerá a pena fazer 120kms ao geres ou a montalegre para ver a tao desejada neve?
> ou ja tera derretido a  grande parte?
> cumprimentos


penso que ontem terá parado de chover à noite, e com o regresso do frio, a neve deve ter permanecido. Havia mesmo muita acumulação. Eu arriscava


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 14:55)

Beric D disse:


> Acham que amanhã a zona dos Pisões, Alturas do Barroso, etc ainda terá neve? Quero ir lá tirar umas fotos...



Ainda há sim! Aliás vejo daqui o Alvão também ainda com muita neve!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2015 às 15:46)

Manhã limpa de nuvens ,de tarde...nuvens altas e baixas a chegar,ainda vai havendo sol ,com 10.3ºC.

E agora vou apanhar folhas...do vendaval desta noite,no jardim e quintal .


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2015 às 17:04)

Dia de sol....começa a ficar parcialmente nublado.Máxima de 7 graus...
Atual de 5,8. Mais logo a cidade de Lamego ficará no limite da cota da neve. ..ou seja mais uma vez apenas verei água/neve....bom evento para os sortudos!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2015 às 17:06)

Missão cumprida ...o sol já se foi .e agora a temperatura vai embalada ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 17:43)

Por aqui o céu já vai ficando muito carregado... por do sol com céu avermelhado... lindo... a neve que persiste no Larouco, Alvão, Leiranco, Barroso... a brilhar...
Fui dar um giro a fotografar... o carro marcava agora mesmo 3ºC, dentro de casa 23ºC... que choque!


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2015 às 17:44)

Para já 6.8ºC e em descida dado o céu nublado com abertas.
Espera-se mais uma madrugada desinteressante ao nível da neve (claro que falo daqui), contudo espero ainda voltar a ver neve no caramulo, se bem que o GFS está muito pessimista na precipitação.


----------



## jotackosta (19 Jan 2015 às 17:53)

Dia passado em Coimbra com muito sol, mas frio!!
Chegado a casa, céu a ficar encoberto e temperatura nos* 6ºC*.

*10ºC
0ºC*

Vamos ver o que nos traz a madrugada por aqui...


----------



## jonyyy (19 Jan 2015 às 18:08)

Boas

Dia soalheiro e frio por aqui:P amanheceu muito perigoso com a neve totalmente gelada e com muitos problemas de transito,com -3,5ºC mas depois ficou um dia lindo, apesar disso ainda há bastante neve acumulada. Esta noite promete mais neve, embora a previsão não seja de grande quantidade, por agora 1ºC e ceu aficar nublado
Uma foto desta tarde:






[/IMG]

Esta tirada á momentos:






[/IMG]
Mais fotos de ontem em:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Freguesia-de-Aldeia-do-Bispo-Guarda/860342343994030?sk=photos_stream


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 18:55)

Uma desta tarde por aqui:






Paisagem de inverno puro!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2015 às 19:01)

Céu pouco nublado,com 6.4ºC.


----------



## PedroSarrico (19 Jan 2015 às 19:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Para já 6.8ºC e em descida dado o céu nublado com abertas.
> Espera.se mais uma madrugada desinteressante ao nível da neve (claro aqui), espero voltar a ver neve no caramulo, se bem que o GFS está muito pessimista na precipitação.




Bela treta. E eu estava a pensar em lá ir na quarta-feira


----------



## jotackosta (19 Jan 2015 às 19:43)

*3,8ºC *


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 20:11)

Neste momento há inversão!
Vidago: 2ºC (350m) Carrazedo: 3ºC (750m)

A noite promete!


----------



## Beric D (19 Jan 2015 às 20:29)

Afinal a minha ida ao Barroso ficará adiada para quarta-feira... Acham que ainda terá neve??


----------



## farp29 (19 Jan 2015 às 20:30)

Mogadouro, Bragança estão agora 2ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (19 Jan 2015 às 20:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Neste momento há inversão!
> Vidago: 2ºC (350m) Carrazedo: 3ºC (750m)
> 
> A noite promete!




Quando vemos uma estação online aí da tua aldeia? 


EDIT: Como se cita o nome se um user aqui do forum...?


----------



## Zoelae (19 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

Na minha aldeia estão 0,6ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

bartotaveira disse:


> Quando vemos uma estação online aí da tua aldeia?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Como se cita o nome se um user aqui do forum...?



Quando eu vier de vez coloco uma!


----------



## Meteolouco (19 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

Por aqui agora com +5ºC
60% HR
Pressão: 1015,7 hpa´


----------



## INFANTE (19 Jan 2015 às 20:44)

Por Viseu 4.7º


----------



## panda (19 Jan 2015 às 21:15)

Boas 
Por vezes faz vento fraco
Temperatura atual 3.7ºC e 76%Hr
Máxima de hoje *9.5ºC*


----------



## Beric D (19 Jan 2015 às 21:15)

Afinal a minha ida ao Barroso (Barragem dos Pisões...) ficará adiada para quarta-feira... Acham que ainda terá neve??


----------



## Meteolouco (19 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

Temperatura a descer bem pena na hora mais fria prevista para aqui não haver precipitação......
agora com +4,5ºC
pressão : 1015.3hpa
67% HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2015 às 21:18)

5ºC e céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas.
Vento fraco.


----------



## bigfire (19 Jan 2015 às 21:20)

Céu muito nublado, e a temperatura é de 5.6ºC. Só aqui é que a temperatura não desce, venha a chuva pelo menos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

Boas,nublado,vento ,com 5.6ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

Paradela de Monforte, Chaves: 0.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2015 às 21:29)

boas

dia de sol por aqui, com uma brisa gelada de Norte. Não houve vento praticamente nenhum ontem á noite, nem isso tive direito.
actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 3.7ºC

extremos: -0.5ºC mínima  \  9.4ºC máxima


----------



## INFANTE (19 Jan 2015 às 21:44)

Alguém sabe qual a hora prevista para o inicio de precipitação? Abraço


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jan 2015 às 21:46)

Torre a 1906m com*-7,7ºC*

Penhas da saúde a 1517m vai em *-2,7ºC*

Guarda IPMA (20h) :* -1,3ºC*

Sabugal, Martim rei_ IPMA :* 1ºC*

Montalegre IPMA (20H) :* 0ºC*

IBALTAGU2, Guarda 853m : *1,1ºC*

Plaza Vilar Formoso IFUENTES2 783m:* 0,8ºC*

IOURENSE5 , Flariz 670m :* 0,8ºC*


----------



## Meteolouco (19 Jan 2015 às 21:56)

INFANTE disse:


> Alguém sabe qual a hora prevista para o inicio de precipitação? Abraço



aqui para o interior por volta meia noite sensivelmente :-)


----------



## INFANTE (19 Jan 2015 às 21:58)

Meteolouco disse:


> aqui para o interior por volta meia noite sensivelmente :-)


(y) Obrigado!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 22:02)

Meteolouco disse:


> aqui para o interior por volta meia noite sensivelmente :-)



Por aqui é uma questão de minutos:


----------



## bejacorreia (19 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

Em Mangualde 4,1ºC e a descer.


----------



## jotackosta (19 Jan 2015 às 22:11)

E a estação a mostrar desde já uma diminuição da pressão atmosférica...

*4ºC*


----------



## farp29 (19 Jan 2015 às 22:15)

Mogadouro,Bragança: 0ºC  e da pra ver as estrelas :c


----------



## Meteolouco (19 Jan 2015 às 22:17)

acho é que a precipitação alías como mostram os modelos vai ser escassa mas enfim é o que temos
agora aqui com +4,3ºC
.-)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 22:21)

Por aqui a temperatura subiu para 1.7ºC! Ou seja a precipitação não anda longe!


----------



## Beric D (19 Jan 2015 às 22:23)

Beric D disse:


> Afinal a minha ida ao Barroso (Barragem dos Pisões...) ficará adiada para quarta-feira... Acham que ainda terá neve??



Se alguém me pudesse dar uma resposta (sim, talvez ou não...) só para saber se cancelo de vez os planos ou não...


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2015 às 22:32)

O céu ficou totalmente nublado, 5.1ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 22:43)

Apesar dos ecos que aparecem nos radares da AEMET e MeteoGalicia... por aqui nem chuva nem neve... continua tudo seco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 23:33)

Já neva em Montalegre!
Fonte: Meteo Trás-os-Montes!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2015 às 23:35)

Já neva em Carvalhelhos, Boticas!
Fonte: Meteo Trás-os-Montes!


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jan 2015 às 23:44)

por agora céu encoberto vento é nulo. a temperatura subiu para os 4.0ºC


----------



## farp29 (19 Jan 2015 às 23:55)

Já neva em Carvalhelhos, Boticas e em Montalegre!


----------



## Serrano (20 Jan 2015 às 00:21)

2°C no Sarzedo, aguardando que possa nevar em cima da neve que ainda por aqui permanece...


----------



## rodri (20 Jan 2015 às 00:32)

Alguém com dados de Viseu?


----------



## boneli (20 Jan 2015 às 00:32)

Acredito que a cota andará agora nos 700/800 metros.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 00:37)

Já por várias vezes os radares mostraram precipitação por aqui e nada... que raio!


----------



## bejacorreia (20 Jan 2015 às 00:37)

rodri disse:


> Alguém com dados de Viseu?



2,8C em Mangualde


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Jan 2015 às 00:43)

Por aqui 3ºC e céu estrelado


----------



## Cheiroso (20 Jan 2015 às 00:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já por várias vezes os radares mostraram precipitação por aqui e nada... que raio!



Amigo... aqui na cida de Chaves já chove... ela deve estar a chegar...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 00:51)

Cheiroso disse:


> Amigo... aqui na cida de Chaves já chove... ela deve estar a chegar...



Aqui em cima em Paradela de Monforte ainda nada! Vamos ver!


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 00:54)

Beric D disse:


> Se alguém me pudesse dar uma resposta (sim, talvez ou não...) só para saber se cancelo de vez os planos ou não...



Sei pouco de neve e de como se conserva nessa zona. Parece-me que a nova neve será pouca e como não sei a que lá está. A perspectiva não é, para mim, encorajadora, se a viagem fôr só para ver neve.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jan 2015 às 00:54)

Vai pingando com 4.9ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (20 Jan 2015 às 00:55)

Por aqui começou a nevar fraco. Mas é apenas neve! 

1,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 00:57)

Neva em Carrazedo, chove em Chaves e aqui nada!


----------



## bartotaveira (20 Jan 2015 às 01:01)

Está um pouco mais forte, mas a temperatura a subir! 1,6ºC

Mas é uma neve "seca".


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 01:03)

bartotaveira disse:


> Está um pouco mais forte, mas a temperatura a subir! 1,6ºC
> 
> Mas é uma neve "seca".



Gostava de perceber a cota de neve, mas a precipitação escapou-se rumo a SE. Mas se aí é 100% neve é bom sinal.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2015 às 01:13)

Na Gralheira a neve já voltou a cobrir o chão.


----------



## bartotaveira (20 Jan 2015 às 01:13)

Está a nevar de forma intensa agora. 

Está já a acumular bem!


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (20 Jan 2015 às 01:21)

A cota de neve não estará já demasiado baixa para aquilo que era previsto ?


----------



## bartotaveira (20 Jan 2015 às 01:28)

Em 5 minutos ficou tudo branco.

Agora neva de forma moderada.

A temperatura desceu até *-0,3ºC*.


EDIT: Agora praticamente parou de nevar, já temia a falta de precipitação...


----------



## bigfire (20 Jan 2015 às 01:32)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> A cota de neve não estará já demasiado baixa para aquilo que era previsto ?



Penso que não, as localidades onde está a nevar, ficam nas cotas ou acima delas que estavam a ser apontadas pelos meteogramas a esta hora.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2015 às 01:50)

Começam a cair uns flocos por aqui.


----------



## INFANTE (20 Jan 2015 às 01:54)

A chuva chegou agora a Viseu com 3.5 graus


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jan 2015 às 01:58)

Chuviscos 4.8ºC (temperatura bloqueada). Há pouco já choveu bem.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2015 às 01:59)

Flocos grandes agora.


----------



## farp29 (20 Jan 2015 às 02:05)

em Mogadouro, Braganca ta a nevar


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (20 Jan 2015 às 02:13)

digam a temperatura


----------



## farp29 (20 Jan 2015 às 02:16)

em Mogadouro -1 neva com bastante intensidade com flocos muito finos por agora, alguma acumulacao


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2015 às 02:17)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> digam a temperatura



1,9ºC por aqui. Ainda neva, mas agora com flocos pequenos e com pouca intensidade.


----------



## INFANTE (20 Jan 2015 às 02:21)

Conforme chegou assim se foi! Há uma célula no radar que vai trazer neve ao norte do concelho de certeza! Espero eu!


----------



## farp29 (20 Jan 2015 às 02:27)

aqui esta a nevar e bem, espero que assim continue por mais umas horas


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jan 2015 às 02:36)

Temperatura a descer, 4.5ºC, chuviscos.


----------



## PedroSarrico (20 Jan 2015 às 02:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Temperatura a descer, 4.5ºC, chuviscos.



Começa a prometer, a coisa :P


----------



## farp29 (20 Jan 2015 às 02:45)

por aqui esta a abrandar, espero que mais tarde volte a carga


----------



## bartotaveira (20 Jan 2015 às 02:49)

farp29 disse:


> por aqui esta a abrandar, espero que mais tarde volte a carga



Aqui ficou tudo branco em 5 minutos e já não neva há 1:30h, a acumulação das estradas já desapareceu.

Vamos ver de madrugada...


----------



## farp29 (20 Jan 2015 às 02:55)

podes crer ! Aqui foi igual, a pouca acumulacao que ja tinha esta agora a desaparecer :/


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2015 às 02:55)

Tal como tinha dito do seguimento litoral Norte , célula a ir em direção serra montemuro, e deixa alguma neve na gralheira...


----------



## farp29 (20 Jan 2015 às 02:57)

nos meteogramas a precipitacao a partir das 6h aumenta, espero que assim seja..


----------



## Beric D (20 Jan 2015 às 03:03)

Só peço que Montalegre ainda tenha neve na quarta-feira ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 03:50)

Neva com intensidade por aqui!


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2015 às 04:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Neva com intensidade por aqui!




Chaves , guimaraes??


----------



## rubenpires93 (20 Jan 2015 às 05:27)

Por aqui começou agora a pingar, com 4.5 graus.


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2015 às 06:17)

Por aqui chuvisca também.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Jan 2015 às 07:10)

Neva aqui


----------



## farp29 (20 Jan 2015 às 07:43)

Esta a acumolar ?


----------



## jonyyy (20 Jan 2015 às 09:23)

Boas

Hoje o dia amanheceu com mais uma camadita de 1cm de neve(o que vale é a muita que ainda resiste), acima dos 850m abaixo disso só nos carros e telhados,
Neste momento ta muito escuro e nevoeiro na parte alta da cidade, com -1ºC


----------



## Z13 (20 Jan 2015 às 09:29)

Pequena neviscada hoje por Bragança...


----------



## cm3pt (20 Jan 2015 às 09:36)

Acho que temos que arranjar um "elevador mecânico" para aumentar a altitude de Vila Real. Este ano já é a 2ª vez que a neve nos pára à porta. Enfim é a vida. Pelos menos as montanhas estão lindas.


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2015 às 09:37)

Esta manhã.


----------



## xtremebierzo (20 Jan 2015 às 09:48)

Pequena nevada por aquí, a partir dos 400/500m de altitude

Agora mesmo neva un pouco
Temperatura agora mesmo *0.3ºC














Saudos
*


----------



## Serrano (20 Jan 2015 às 10:40)

O Sarzedo acordou com 1ºC e sem qualquer neve nova, mas até pode ter nevado qualquer coisa, só que eram horas de dormir, eheheh...


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2015 às 11:03)

Por Lamego temperatura de 3 graus....neve apenas na serra das meadas! A neve voltou a ficar à porta da cidade....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2015 às 11:43)

Boas ...chuva molhada,foi só de madrugada ,ficou nos 3.0mm,nublado e vento ,com 6.1ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 12:05)

Boas! Por aqui nevou durante a madrugada e manhã, acordamos com uma fina camada de neve nos jardins e carros... entretanto já desapareceu e não se prevê que volte a nevar... olhando o radar nada passa da Galiza para baixo...
A hora em que mais nevou foi entre as 3:30 e as 4:00 da manhã.
E assim se dá por terminado este episódio que por aqui deu neve 6ª feira, madrugada de sábado para domingo e na última noite... pena que foi sempre em pequena quantidade, pelo menos aqui...
Neste momento o sol já vai espreitanto e o nevoeiro aparece acima dos 700m, pelo que não consigo ver o cimo das montanhas que me rodeiam.


----------



## Serrano (20 Jan 2015 às 12:55)

Via telemóvel chega a informação de que esteve a nevar no Sarzedo durante uma parte da manhã, mas sem qualquer acumulação, a não ser em cima da que por lá permanece.


----------



## Meteolouco (20 Jan 2015 às 13:33)

por aqui a mínima mais baixa foi por volta das 7.40 da manhã com +3ºC
ainda não foi desta
agora segue com +6,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2015 às 13:53)

Boas,céu mais aberto...mas sem sol ,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## Stinger (20 Jan 2015 às 14:35)

Bem estou a ver que nao nevou assim em grande quantidade , qual o melhor sitio mais perto a ir hoje ? 

Guarda tem muita acumulação ? Alvao , marao , freita ??


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 15:33)

Pequeno aguaceiro de neve por aqui! Não contava com isto!
O radar nada mostra!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2015 às 15:34)

Boas ...boas abertas e bons momentos com sol ,com 9.3ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (20 Jan 2015 às 15:50)

Stinger disse:


> Bem estou a ver que nao nevou assim em grande quantidade , qual o melhor sitio mais perto a ir hoje ?
> 
> Guarda tem muita acumulação ? Alvao , marao , freita ??


Marão o alvao tem neve mas nao tem muita


----------



## INFANTE (20 Jan 2015 às 16:02)

Amigos. Atenção que o LIDL tem estações AURIOL à venda pelo menos em Viseu


----------



## Nickname (20 Jan 2015 às 16:41)

No de Repeses ou no de Pascoal?


----------



## INFANTE (20 Jan 2015 às 16:44)

Nickname disse:


> No de Repeses ou no de Pascoal?


Vi à pouco no de Repeses...ainda havia muitas!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2015 às 18:16)

Cena deprimente fiz 250 km fui ate ao salto e so havia neve a 1100 m de altitude. A temperatura nao passou dos 3°c


----------



## Norther (20 Jan 2015 às 18:18)

Boas tardes hoje a temperatura mínima por aqui não desceu dos 2ºC e a precipitação foi pouca, neste momento registo 4,5ºC com céu pouco nublado.

A pouco quando saí do trabalho fui até a Pousada do antigo sanatório, 1200m encosta da Covilhã.
Nevava aos 1000 m, uma neve fina, e neve no solo encontra-se aos 850 m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2015 às 18:20)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fresco,com 6.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Jan 2015 às 18:23)

Boa tarde. Mínima de 4.5ºC e mais uma desilusão no Caramulo, nada de neve acumulada.

Para já 5.9ºC, céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## jotackosta (20 Jan 2015 às 18:42)

Céu limpo com *3,5ºC* e uma ligeira brisa que causa grande desconforto térmico.
A máxima ficou pelos *8,3ºC*.

Hr: 84%


----------



## Beric D (20 Jan 2015 às 19:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Cena deprimente fiz 250 km fui ate ao salto e so havia neve a 1100 m de altitude. A temperatura nao passou dos 3°c



A sério? Eu queria ir amanhã à Barragem dos Pisões... Já não há neve?


----------



## jotackosta (20 Jan 2015 às 19:24)

Vai descendo, *2,4ºC*.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 19:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Cena deprimente fiz 250 km fui ate ao salto e so havia neve a 1100 m de altitude. A temperatura nao passou dos 3°c



A neve desapareceu num ápice... o muito nevoeiro que havia também não ajudou e a verdade é que rapidamente e tal como dizes as temperaturas dispararam-se, foi KO para a neve... em coisa de 2 horas quase tudo desapareceu até aos 1000m aprox.


----------



## Beric D (20 Jan 2015 às 19:38)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A neve desapareceu num ápice... o muito nevoeiro que havia também não ajudou e a verdade é que rapidamente e tal como dizes as temperaturas dispararam-se, foi KO para a neve... em coisa de 2 horas quase tudo desapareceu até aos 1000m aprox.



E há previsão para neve esta noite para a região?


----------



## jotackosta (20 Jan 2015 às 20:02)

Está-se bem é à lareira...com* 1,6ºC* lá fora, que é a mínima de hoje!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2015 às 20:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A neve desapareceu num ápice... o muito nevoeiro que havia também não ajudou e a verdade é que rapidamente e tal como dizes as temperaturas dispararam-se, foi KO para a neve... em coisa de 2 horas quase tudo desapareceu até aos 1000m aprox.



Ia com as expectativas bastante altas...mas pronto  deu para tirar algumas fotos!
Não tive tempo senão ia até a zona do geres pitoes das junias tem imensa neve!


----------



## panda (20 Jan 2015 às 20:13)

Boas
Dia nublado e por vezes chuviscos
Pouca precipitação, acumulados 1.7mm 
A neve apareceu na Zona mais alta da vila a cerca dos 850m
Temperatura atual 4.1ºC e 76%Hr
Mínima desta madrugada 1.9ºC
Máxima 7.1ºC


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2015 às 20:14)

Temperatura máxima de 6ºC
Mínima de 1ºC
atual de 2ºC
78% de HR
pressão a 1016 hpa


----------



## Beric D (20 Jan 2015 às 20:38)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ia com as expectativas bastante altas...mas pronto  deu para tirar algumas fotos!
> Não tive tempo senão ia até a zona do geres pitoes das junias tem imensa neve!



Alturas do Barroso tem neve? É a terra dos meus avós e vou lá amanhã. Até lhes perguntava a eles... mas eles estão comigo em Braga


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 20:49)

Beric D disse:


> Alturas do Barroso tem neve? É a terra dos meus avós e vou lá amanhã. Até lhes perguntava a eles... mas eles estão comigo em Braga



A meio da tarde quando olhei em direcção à Serra do Leiranco ainda se via alguma neve... talvez ainda haja alguma coisa em Alturas do Barroso.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ia com as expectativas bastante altas...mas pronto  deu para tirar algumas fotos!
> Não tive tempo senão ia até a zona do geres pitoes das junias tem imensa neve!



Nessa zona caiu neve em cima de neve, ontem via-se o Larouco ainda completamente nevado daqui... e agora vai gelar... o degelo vai comecar e em força a partir de 5ª feira.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 20:53)

Beric D disse:


> E há previsão para neve esta noite para a região?



Esta noite vai é "cair" uma valente geada... a meu ver as cotas que o IPMA prevê para amanhã não são realistas... se houver um que outro aguaceiro disperso e isolado será de neve acima dos 1000/1100m.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jan 2015 às 20:54)

boas

dia de céu encoberto, tornando-se nublado ao longo do dia. de manha ainda choveu fraco, mas a partir das 9h não choveu mais.
Actualmente céu nublado sem vento e sigo com 3.4ºC

extremos: 0.5ºC mínima  \  11.2ºC maxima


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 21:03)

Boas!
Por aqui dia marcado pela nebulosidade abundante e queda de neve até ao início da manhã, muito nevoeiro também, caiu um pequeno aguaceiro de neve a meio da tarde, ao final do dia as núvens foram claramente a menos e neste momento o céu encontra-se pouco nublado, o termómetro marca 1.8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2015 às 21:19)

Em Lamego o termómetro marca 1,9ºC
Está frio!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2015 às 21:24)

Vento ...com 4.7ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Jan 2015 às 22:21)

Mais uma grande fotografia de _*Pedro Lopes*_ !


----------



## jPdF (20 Jan 2015 às 23:29)

Boas,
Por aqui céu estrelado...
Quando para o vento é realmente bonito ver descer a temperatura:
Desde há meia hora com vento nulo, passou de 3,4 ºC para os 2,0 ºC atuais.


----------



## jotackosta (21 Jan 2015 às 00:03)

jPdF disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui céu estrelado...
> Quando para o vento é realmente bonito ver descer a temperatura:
> Desde há meia hora com vento nulo, passou de 3,4 ºC para os 2,0 ºC atuais.



Aqui, um pouco mais abaixo, não há vento e já estou há cerca de duas horas com a temperatura abaixo dos 0ºC.
Neste momento -0,8ºC, e já se nota bem a geada nos telhados e outras superfícies, bem branquinho já!


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2015 às 00:08)

Nordeste nestes dias de janeiro de 2015!


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2015 às 01:39)

(-1.1ºC?), céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## baojoao (21 Jan 2015 às 07:49)

-0,5ºC começa a chover, neve nada. Agora 0ºC e continuam a cair uns aguaceiros. Acho que vou começar a detestar a neve, pode ser que assim venha alguma para aqui.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2015 às 08:20)

Chuvisca também por aqui com 0ºC, algo inédito.


----------



## baojoao (21 Jan 2015 às 08:23)

Parece que o concelho de Tondela e a freguesia de Santar sofrem do mesmo mal


----------



## Mr.Henrique (21 Jan 2015 às 08:41)

Alvão


----------



## AJB (21 Jan 2015 às 09:25)

volta a nevar na Gralheira, Montemuro!
http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## INFANTE (21 Jan 2015 às 10:42)

Estradas cortadas no distrito de Viseu...parece que vai valer a pena o passeio hoje à tarde!

EN 321 - CINFÃES - CASTRO DAIRE - Alternativa: EN 222 e EN 225
EM 553 - FEIRÃO - RESENDE
EM 554 - OVADAS - RESENDE
EM 553-1 - FELGUEIRAS - RESENDE


----------



## AJB (21 Jan 2015 às 10:46)

INFANTE disse:


> Estradas cortadas no distrito de Viseu...parece que vai valer a pena o passeio hoje à tarde!
> 
> EN 321 - CINFÃES - CASTRO DAIRE - Alternativa: EN 222 e EN 225
> EM 553 - FEIRÃO - RESENDE
> ...


 Por este corte (Felgueiras-Resende) significa que nevou com acumulação acima dos 800/850m...não esperava tão "baixa" cota...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2015 às 11:01)

Boas ...já com  molhada,com 6.2ºC.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2015 às 11:12)

AJB disse:


> Por este corte (Felgueiras-Resende) significa que nevou com acumulação acima dos 800/850m...não esperava tão "baixa" cota...



O corte de estrada pode não significar necessariamente neve... eventualmente hoje terá havido formação de gelo em muitos locais.


----------



## INFANTE (21 Jan 2015 às 11:29)

Garanto que sim. Que é devido a neve. E em muita quantidade


----------



## cookie (21 Jan 2015 às 11:39)

desculpem mas queremos mais fotos!!!

sabem se ha webcams das zonas?


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2015 às 12:05)

Esta manhã nevava, com acumulação na estrada, em grande parte da viagem que fiz entre Bragança e Miranda. Depois coloco fotos.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2015 às 12:17)

5.6ºC por aqui segundo uma daquelas estações AURIOL do lidl


----------



## AJB (21 Jan 2015 às 12:38)

vitamos disse:


> O corte de estrada pode não significar necessariamente neve... eventualmente hoje terá havido formação de gelo em muitos locais.


 Pelo que vi na webcam da Gralheira (alguns kms a Oeste desta estrada)pareceu me ser devido a queda de neve...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2015 às 13:29)

Esta manhã também nevava no Alto da Bolideira (Chaves) N 103 Braga-Chaves-Bragança.
Neste momento por aqui chove moderadamente e estão 5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2015 às 14:28)

Mínima de (-2.3ºC?), logo pela manhã choveu com (0ºC?) como referi e deu a origem a alguma freezing rain.
De momento céu nublado com abertas e chuviscos.


----------



## Beric D (21 Jan 2015 às 15:16)

Fui esta manhã às Alturas do Barroso... E que bela surpresa!! MUITA neve ainda!  E ainda deu para ver nevar durante uns bons 20 minutos.

Mais tarde coloco aqui fotos.

A zona de Vilarinho Seco, Coimbró, Alturas do Barroso tinha ainda grande acumulação. Curiosamente as montanhas em volta pouco ou nada tinham, foi em cheio!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2015 às 16:23)

Boas...de vez em quando aguaceiros ,neste momento,boas abertas e algum sol...ambiente na rua ,com 9.4ºC e 1.0mm de .


----------



## Beric D (21 Jan 2015 às 16:38)

Como prometido, ca vao algumas fotos de hoje da Serra do Barroso! 

Tirei centenas de fotos, mas como devem imaginar, estas sao apenas para mostrar +- como estava, nao tenho tempo para fazer upload de muitas...



















BONUS:
Uma paisagem linda do nosso Gerês 






Enjoy!


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2015 às 16:52)

Beric D disse:


> Como prometido, ca vao algumas fotos de hoje da Serra do Barroso!
> 
> Tirei centenas de fotos, mas como devem imaginar, estas sao apenas para mostrar +- como estava, nao tenho tempo para fazer upload de muitas...





Beric D disse:


> BONUS:
> Uma paisagem linda do nosso Gerês



 belas fotos!
só essa do gerês a descer da Venda Nova para Salamonde vale a viagem, que espectáculo que estava o Barroso também.
Era fantástico se conseguisses mostrar mais fotos! Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2015 às 17:00)

Neva cupiosamente em Mairos, São Cornélio, Travancas, Dadim, Argemil da Raia, Bolideira, Tronco, Casas de Monforte...

Por aqui água neve! Não esperava!


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2015 às 17:06)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2015 às 17:11)

Serra de Mairos branquinha novamente... acumulou em Mairos e Travancas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2015 às 18:16)

Boas,nublado e vento fresco de NW,com 7.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.1ºC / 10.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2015 às 18:23)

Céu encoberto com 4,1ºC
máxima de 7ºC
mínima de 1ºC


----------



## Beric D (21 Jan 2015 às 18:29)

StormRic disse:


> belas fotos!
> só essa do gerês a descer da Venda Nova para Salamonde vale a viagem, que espectáculo que estava o Barroso também.
> Era fantástico se conseguisses mostrar mais fotos! Obrigado pela partilha!



Logo à noite farei uma selecção das melhores fotos e postarei aqui!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2015 às 18:30)

Neste momento 2.6ºC e céu nublado... não descarto novos aguaceiros de neve por aqui nas próximas horas...
Hoje muito mal a MeteoGalicia a prever neve acima dos 1100m!


----------



## rozzo (21 Jan 2015 às 18:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Neste momento 2.6ºC e céu nublado... não descarto novos aguaceiros de neve por aqui nas próximas horas...
> Hoje muito mal a MeteoGalicia a prever neve acima dos 1100m!



Puxando a brasa à sardinha da casa... 

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=CHAVES&lang=pt&type=txt&units=m

E não podemos só dizer mal do IPMA. Hoje previa cota 600m, o que andará relativamente perto da realidade nessa zona. Mas como também (infelizmente) nem sempre é fácil dizer totalmente bem do IPMA sem um senão... A cota do IPMA peca por falta de distinção espacial, pois se os 600m andarão perto da realidade bem a Norte, serão irrealistas mais a Sul no país...


----------



## Meteolouco (21 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

Por aqui de manhã por volta das 7 horas chegou á minima de +1,7ºC
ainda houve temporariamente algum sleet
agora com +5,9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jan 2015 às 20:58)

boas

por aqui a manha foi surpreendente, sai de casa as 7h, com -2.0ºC (mínima do dia), sai da garagem eis que me deparo com freezing rain.  . 
no IC12 a chuva caia e congelava no vidro, a estrada parecia um vidro em certos pontos, nunca tinha visto freezing rain , a estrada estava linda, demorei 40 minutos a fazer 20 km. É uma coisa que não vou ver tão cedo.  
o resto do dia foi de aguaceiros fracos. 

Actualmente está tudo calmo, céu nublado e sigo com 5.6ºC

extremos: -2.0ºC mínima  8.9ºC maxima


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2015 às 21:03)

5.6ºC por aqui.


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2015 às 21:21)

Esta manhã, concelho de Miranda do Douro, fronteira Portugal / Espanha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2015 às 21:31)

Limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 6.7ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Jan 2015 às 21:41)

Boas
O sol ainda apareceu entre as nuvens
acumulada 0.5mm
Temperatura atual 5.9ºC e 70%Hr
P 1015hpa

*Dados de hoje 1.3ºC / 7.9ºC*


----------



## xtremebierzo (21 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

Nevando de forma moderada por aquí, todavia debe baixar más a temperatura. *1.3ºC* Agora mesmo


----------



## jotackosta (21 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

Boas!
Madrugada muito fria, formação de geada, com o termómetro a marcar uma mínima de *-3ºC*. A manhã foi marcada por alguns aguaceiros fracos que, com a temperatura ainda um pouco abaixo dos zero, deram lugar a chuva gelada, coisa rara por aqui que me lembre! Algumas abertas à tarde e chuviscos. A máxima ficou-se pelos *7,3ºC*.

Sigo com *5,5ºC*, céu muito nublado e *90%* de humidade relativa.

*~1mm* acumulado* *


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2015 às 22:44)

Vai pingando por aqui... certamente neve mais acima!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2015 às 22:53)

xtremebierzo disse:


> Nevando de forma moderada por aquí, todavia debe baixar más a temperatura. *1.3ºC* Agora mesmo


Vaya imágenes impressionantes de León hoy en España Directo!
Más de 50 cm y las vacas atrapadas en la nieve! 
Muchos problemas por el deshielo en los proximos dias!


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2015 às 22:57)

A temperatura não quer descer hoje.
5.5ºC


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2015 às 23:14)

Beric D disse:


> Como prometido, ca vao algumas fotos de hoje da Serra do Barroso!
> 
> Tirei centenas de fotos, mas como devem imaginar, estas sao apenas para mostrar +- como estava, nao tenho tempo para fazer upload de muitas...
> Enjoy!


Belas! Especialmente a última! 
Queremos mais por favor!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2015 às 23:17)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Mais uma grande fotografia de _*Pedro Lopes*_ !


Excelente!  Nunca tinha visto uma fotografia que mostrasse tão bem a relação entre a cidade e o antigo sanatório lá em cima. Que bem localizado que está, no meio da neve!


----------



## xtremebierzo (21 Jan 2015 às 23:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Vaya imágenes impressionantes de León hoy en España Directo!
> Más de 50 cm y las vacas atrapadas en la nieve!
> Muchos problemas por el deshielo en los proximos dias!



SI en la montaña la nevada siempre que hay nortes/noroestes son gordas, el problema es que sin aire frio en altura le cuesta pasar al sur de la cordillera
















Ya podía caer una nevada en condiciones más al sur, desde 2013 no cae una nevada en condicones por aquí


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2015 às 23:36)

xtremebierzo disse:


> SI en la montaña la nevada siempre que hay nortes/noroestes son gordas, el problema es que sin aire frio en altura le cuesta pasar al sur de la cordillera
> 
> Ya podía caer una nevada en condiciones más al sur, desde 2013 no cae una nevada en condicones por aquí


Impressionante! Que grande nevada! 
Obrigado pelas fotos xtreme!


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2015 às 00:25)

Despeço-me com 4.8ºC.
Até amanhã.


----------



## Beric D (22 Jan 2015 às 00:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Belas! Especialmente a última!
> Queremos mais por favor!



Muito obrigado pelo feedback, espero que tenham gostado! Prometi hoje que esta noite colocaria mais fotos mas apenas o farei amanhã de manhã. Ter faltado ao "trabalho" para ir passear exige que "trabalhe" fora de horas, eheheh! 
Aproveito para dizer que me disseram que durante a tarde foi nevando a espaços nas Alturas do Barroso (1100m, aprox.)


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2015 às 08:20)

Céu pouco nublado
3.8ºC
Mínima de 3.1ºC


----------



## Migas (22 Jan 2015 às 10:23)

Algumas fotos de Pitões-Tourem, Quarta de manhã


















Até breve, manto branco !


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2015 às 13:10)

Céu totalmente nublado
8.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2015 às 14:44)

Boas,nublado e vento ,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2015 às 15:58)

Mais abertas...bons momentos de sol ,com 11.8ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## AJB (22 Jan 2015 às 16:21)

Gralheira (Montemuro) com alguma neve ainda (pouca)...amanha fará uma semana que a aldeia tem neve, fruto de pequenas nevadas na sexta, Domingo e terça (salvo erro)


----------



## Nickname (22 Jan 2015 às 17:05)

7.2ºC e céu muito nublado.

Máxima: 8.9ºC


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2015 às 17:26)

Céu nublado
máxima de 8ºC
mínima de 2ºC
Atual de 6,2ºC
1023 de pressão
78% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2015 às 19:06)

Boas...algumas nuvens ,vento de NW ,com 8.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.6ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## Meteolouco (22 Jan 2015 às 19:28)

Aqui com +7,5ºC
88% HR
Pressão: 1022.2 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jan 2015 às 20:36)

boas

por aqui dia de céu muito nublado, com algum vento. a temperatura já foi mais simpática. 
actualmente está nublado, sem vento e sigo com 6.4ºC

extremos:  5.0ºC mínima \ 9.8ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2015 às 21:46)

Quase limpo ,vento de NW ,com 7.4ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Jan 2015 às 23:58)

Temperatura atual 6.8ºC e 84%Hr

*Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 9.7ºC*


----------



## Nickname (23 Jan 2015 às 09:06)

Céu pouco nublado.
6.7ºC

Desceu só até aos 4.8ºC esta noite.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Jan 2015 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

Por Viseu hoje o dia nasceu com céu maioritariamente nublado e boas abertas, o vento está relativamente calmo e ambiente algo primaveril, bem agradável tendo em conta a frescura dos últimos dias.

Atuais 12,0ºC e 76%HR, com vento nulo neste momento.
Mínima de ~5,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2015 às 11:23)

Boas ,depois de uma manhã nublada...o sol já vai aparecendo ,com 11.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2015 às 12:59)

Voltou ao muito nublado...sem sol ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Jan 2015 às 13:40)

Boas 
sol por vezes a espreitar entre as nuvens
Temperatura 10.8ºC e 66%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2015 às 14:39)

Nublado e vento fraco,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2015 às 18:40)

Tarde muito nublada,neste momento quase limpo,com 10.0ºC e vento de N.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jan 2015 às 19:21)

(6ºC?), céu limpo, vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jan 2015 às 20:26)

(3.2ºC?), céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## jotackosta (23 Jan 2015 às 20:56)

Céu limpo, sem sinais de vento, *4,2ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2015 às 21:14)

Céu limpo e temperatura máxima de 9ºC
Mínima de 2ºC
Atual de 4,5ºC
1030 de Pressão
77% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2015 às 21:18)

Boas,céu limpo e o vento de W já a rolar ,com 7.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2015 às 22:13)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> o vento de W já a rolar



De Oeste? Estranho, não tem mesmo componente norte, noroeste ou assim? Na estação do IPMA é Norte, 10,4Km/h às 21h.

O anticiclone instala-se, vai tudo rodar para norte/nordeste (intensifica-se nas terras altas especialmente):


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jan 2015 às 23:52)

(1.6ºC?), céu limpo, vento fraco quase sempre presente.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2015 às 00:05)

3ºC por Lamego e céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2015 às 10:48)

Boas ...mais sol o vento de N a rolar toda a noite ,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2015 às 10:57)

Céu limpo e sol
temperatura atual de 5,3ºC
mínima de 1ºC
Pressão a 1033 hpa
75% de HR


----------



## Serrano (24 Jan 2015 às 11:52)

7°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2015 às 11:56)

Ontem, torre,Serra da Estrela.







Autoria: Rita Reis


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2015 às 12:25)

Esta manhã, sol e alguma geada. Mínima de -1ºC por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2015 às 14:53)

Finalmente muito sol ,com 14.0ºC...bem bom .


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jan 2015 às 15:26)

Hoje estou na serra da estrela, deixo algumas fotos ..


----------



## jotackosta (24 Jan 2015 às 15:30)

Céu limpo, vento modereado, *11,4ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2015 às 16:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Hoje estou na serra da estrela, deixo algumas fotos ..



 espectáculo! Estrela em directo! Fabulosas fotos!

Eu olhava para a imagem de satélite e perguntava-me se aquilo era tudo neve ou havia nuvens no topo, agora sei que é tudo neve!






Distingue-se o vale do Zêzere, os Piornos/Penhas da Saúde e todo o planalto central até às Penhas Douradas.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2015 às 16:49)

Aqui vê-se melhor. Neve a vermelho:




http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015024.terra.367.500m.jpg&vectors=coast+borders


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2015 às 16:50)

Em Lamego sol e temperatura atual de 9,5ºC


----------



## panda (24 Jan 2015 às 16:59)

Boas 
Muito sol com uma temperatura de 11.9ºC e 39%Hr
Vento moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2015 às 17:01)

Boas ...muito sol e vento de NNE ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jan 2015 às 17:42)

Mínima de* (-0.9ºC?)*, pouca geada porque o vento não deu tréguas...

Dia de céu limpo, rajadas de vento moderado, e por agora sigo com (8.8ºC?) e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jan 2015 às 18:46)

Estou a ver que vai ser uma noite muito complicada para a temperatura descer, o vento fraco não acalma...

Temp. Aual: (8.4ºC?)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2015 às 19:33)

Boas,limpo e vento de N,com 10.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jan 2015 às 20:52)

A descida continua a ser lenta e o vento fraco insiste em não desaparecer.

Temp Atual: (7.5ºC?)


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jan 2015 às 21:21)

boas
por aqui o dia foi de vento geralmente fraco com bastante sol, mesmo assim a mínima foi muito baixa.
Actualmente praticamente não há vento céu limpo, está uma noite muito nítida, consigo ver o alto se Seia ou São Romão sigo com 7.1ºC 

extremos -0.3ºC mínima  \  12.8ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2015 às 21:31)

O vento de N a rolar...e a coisa está pelos 9.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jan 2015 às 21:54)

Descida de 3.6ºC nesta última hora, dado que o vento se ausentou.
Temperatura atual: (*3.7ºC?)*


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jan 2015 às 22:29)

Estou neste momento no sabugueiro a 1085m , atuais 4,6ºc e vento de 20,7kmh de NE! Não vai haver inversão térmica ...


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2015 às 22:36)

Neste momento 2,9ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jan 2015 às 22:51)

Davis do meteocovilha, que está na estância :


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jan 2015 às 22:59)

Fotos que tirei ao por do sol, ao descer a serra ..


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2015 às 00:33)

Noite terrível para a temperatura baixar, tem-se comportado como um comboio de montanha russa.
E claro está que o vento fraco é mais uma vez o culpado.

A temperatura já esteve em (2.3ºC?), mas regressou aos (5.3ºC?) atuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2015 às 11:11)

Boas ...vento de N a soprar toda a noite e continua ,com 14.1ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Serrano (25 Jan 2015 às 11:13)

8.8°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2015 às 12:13)

Pela zona sul já vai aquecendo...sol bem quente ,com 16.0ºC...dão de máxima 17.0º...está quase .


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2015 às 13:06)

Por Lamego sol e temperatura atual de 10ºC
mínima de 1ºC
1031 de hpa
62% de HR


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2015 às 13:59)

Esta manhã, cristais de geada na camada de neve.


----------



## Meteolouco (25 Jan 2015 às 16:41)

agora com +12,6ºC
51% HR
Pressão: 1028,5


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2015 às 17:26)

(10.2ºC?), céu geralmente limpo com alguns cirrus.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2015 às 18:27)

Sem vento a temperatura teve uma grande queda para os (6.7ºC?) nesta última hora.
Ou seja descida de 3.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2015 às 18:27)

Boas...meia tarde de sol e o resto nublado ,por nuvens altas ,com 13.4ºC e vento de N.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2015 às 19:26)

Nuvens altas...vento de N a rolar em força,e seco ,com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## baojoao (25 Jan 2015 às 19:28)

Para quem gosta de neve, vejam o link. Fotos da minha caminhada de hoje na Serra da Estrela. Lagoa Comprida - Covão dos Conchos.Muita, mas mesmo muita neve
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.600135816783593.1073741870.205566716240507&type=1


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 19:56)

baojoao disse:


> Para quem gosta de neve, vejam o link. Fotos da minha caminhada de hoje na Serra da Estrela. Lagoa Comprida - Covão dos Conchos.Muita, mas mesmo muita neve
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.600135816783593.1073741870.205566716240507&type=1



Muito boa reportagem, mais de centena e meia de fotos que é um verdadeiro filme, muito bonitas todas. Em certos pontos quase que se atascavam com neve pelo joelho! Na foto 59 é o Cântaro Gordo? E que buraco circular é aquele? Obrigado pela partilha! Pelo menos uma das fotos devia estar aqui, para chamar a atenção.


----------



## baojoao (25 Jan 2015 às 20:22)

StormRic disse:


> Muito boa reportagem, mais de centena e meia de fotos que é um verdadeiro filme, muito bonitas todas. Em certos pontos quase que se atascavam com neve pelo joelho! Na foto 59 é o Cântaro Gordo? E que buraco circular é aquele? Obrigado pela partilha! Pelo menos uma das fotos devia estar aqui, para chamar a atenção.



Sim, penso que aquele é o Cântaro Gordo. Sempre tive dificuldade em saber que cãntaro é qual  O buraco é na Lagoa do Covão dos Conchos. É um "funil" que leva água para a Lagoa comprida.
Amanhã vou ver se consigo colocar aqui uma ou outra foto.


----------



## jotackosta (25 Jan 2015 às 20:37)

Dia de sol por aqui, com algumas nuvens altas que deram uma bela cor ao fim do dia.
A máxima atingiu os *13ºC* e a mínima foi de *1ºC*.

Sigo com* 6,5ºC* e vento nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

Céu parcialmente limpo, temperatura atual de (5.8ºC?) e vento fraco presente de novo.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2015 às 21:16)

Um dia já com ar de primavera. Geada de manhã e muito sol no resto do dia. 









Extremos: -1,5ºC / 10ºC

por agora céu limpo e 4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jan 2015 às 21:19)

boas

dia de sol também bastante agradável, não houve grande vento por aqui.  
atualmente está praticamente limpo, sem vento e com 6.9ºC 

extremos:  1.1ºC minima  \  15.0ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2015 às 21:25)

Vento de N...com 11.0ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jan 2015 às 21:39)

Fotos que tirei no sábado ,na estrada que liga nelas a seia, os locais mais abrigado estavam com bastante geada
















Esta foi na área de serviço de vouzela


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2015 às 23:16)

Céu limpo com nuvens altas, (3.5ºC?) sem vento.


----------



## jonyyy (25 Jan 2015 às 23:31)

Boas

Dia bem suave por aqui, o vento praticamente nulo ajudou a isso.
Céu limpo durante a manha e pouco nublado por nuvens altas durante a tarde, temperaturas entre os 3ºC e os 8.5ºC, de ressalvar que a partir dos 950m ainda persistem uns pequenos resquícios de neve do passado fim de semana, nos locais mais abrigados


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2015 às 00:28)

baojoao disse:


> Sim, penso que aquele é o Cântaro Gordo. Sempre tive dificuldade em saber que cãntaro é qual  O buraco é na Lagoa do Covão dos Conchos. É um "funil" que leva água para a Lagoa comprida.
> Amanhã vou ver se consigo colocar aqui uma ou outra foto.




O Cântaro é mesmo o Gordo  e deixo-te uma volta circular interessante para fazeres mais teus amigos 






Sábado também fui ate la acima, ia-mos subir o corredor do cone que fica no Covão do Ferro mas a neve ainda fofa e que nos deixava atolados ate aos joelhos tornou o inicio de subida penosa e decidimos voltar a trás. O dia estava óptimo com céu limpo mas o vento por vezes soprava forte, rajadas repentinas.






















Era este o corredor mas fica para quando gelar, mas pelas previsões vai ser difícil


----------



## vamm (26 Jan 2015 às 01:52)

baojoao disse:


> Sim, penso que aquele é o Cântaro Gordo. Sempre tive dificuldade em saber que cãntaro é qual  O buraco é na Lagoa do Covão dos Conchos. É um "funil" que leva água para a Lagoa comprida.
> Amanhã vou ver se consigo colocar aqui uma ou outra foto.



Era capaz de apostar que esse "funil" era o mesmo que isto:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/comoquemrespira/10891850345/ - Por cá chamamos-lhe "poço" e este é da Barragem da Rocha, Ourique  (na altura a descarregar)
Neste caso serve para escoar o excesso de água na barragem para o canal. Noutras barragens o excesso vai para ribeiros, etc., utilizando na mesma este sistema.

Bom bom era essa neve durar 2 semaninhas, vá, 3 para que eu desfrute bem dela


----------



## StormRic (26 Jan 2015 às 03:10)

vamm disse:


> Era capaz de apostar que esse "funil" era o mesmo que isto:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/comoquemrespira/10891850345/ - Por cá chamamos-lhe "poço" e este é da Barragem da Rocha, Ourique  (na altura a descarregar)
> Neste caso serve para escoar o excesso de água na barragem para o canal. Noutras barragens o excesso vai para ribeiros, etc., utilizando na mesma este sistema.
> 
> Bom bom era essa neve durar 2 semaninhas, vá, 3 para que eu desfrute bem dela



Talvez caia um bocadinho mais no próximo fim de semana. Depois disso é uma grande incógnita, não sei se chega ao Carnaval...

(grande foto, o "Well", surrealista! )


----------



## baojoao (26 Jan 2015 às 08:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que tirei no sábado ,na estrada que liga nelas a seia, os locais mais abrigado estavam com bastante geada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as três primeiras fotos são na minha terra. Esse foi um dia de pouca geada, normalmente nessa zona da ribeira costuma estar tudo completamente branco


----------



## baojoao (26 Jan 2015 às 08:15)

Norther disse:


> O Cântaro é mesmo o Gordo  e deixo-te uma volta circular interessante para fazeres mais teus amigos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grandes fotos. Já fiz esse percurso circular. Ainda pensei em fazer desta vez, mas achei que o pessoal ia ter dificuldade optei por um mais curto e fácil. Tens perfil no wikiloc?


----------



## Z13 (26 Jan 2015 às 10:51)

Bom dia,

forte geada com mínima de *-4,0ºC* esta manhã e nevoeiro que entretanto dissipou.

Neste momento sol (fresco) e *2,9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2015 às 12:46)

Boas ...noite ventosa e manhã ,com vento de N ,céu limpo e vento mais calmo,sol quente com 16.7ºC...boa subida .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2015 às 13:28)

Vai aquecendo ...com 17.3ºC,já estava com saudades destas temperaturas .


----------



## Meteolouco (26 Jan 2015 às 13:36)

Por aqui com +11,2ºC

sol e muita geada esta manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2015 às 14:35)

Bom ambiente na rua continua ,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## AJB (26 Jan 2015 às 17:17)

Ainda bastante neve no Gerês/Larouco/Montesinho e Estrela...pequenas acumulações em Montemuro/Peneda e Castro Laboreiro

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015026.aqua.721.250m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2015 às 17:37)

Já sem sol ...ainda 15.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jan 2015 às 17:42)

Mínima de (0ºC?) e dia bastante soalheiro de céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas (cirrus).
O vento tem soprado fraco.


----------



## Meteolouco (26 Jan 2015 às 18:32)

aqui agora com +10ºC
50% HR
Pressão: 1029.3 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2015 às 19:03)

O vento de norte e seco a correr,com 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Jan 2015 às 19:35)

Z13 disse:


> forte geada com mínima de *-4,0ºC* esta manhã e nevoeiro que entretanto dissipou.



Uma manhã bem invernal, geada, nevoeiro, sincelo e até -6ºC, na viagem de hoje.

Por agora 7ºC com o céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jan 2015 às 20:37)

AJB disse:


> Ainda bastante neve no Gerês/Larouco/Montesinho e Estrela...pequenas acumulações em Montemuro/Peneda e Castro Laboreiro
> 
> http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015026.aqua.721.250m



Que GRANDE foto que encontraste, detalhe perfeito para procurarmos onde há neve quando o céu está limpo. Estas imagens são produzidas diariamente ou ocasionalmente?


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2015 às 20:42)

São imagens dos satélites da NASA, geradas todos os dias à medida que passam nos locais. Depois são aplicados filtros como por exemplo o da detecção de neve.


----------



## PedroSarrico (26 Jan 2015 às 20:56)

Excelente. Quais são os passos para aceder a essas imagens a partir do website?


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jan 2015 às 21:15)

Boas 

dia de sol com geada nas zonas mais abrigadas. o dia até foi agradável. 
Actualmente está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 5.9ºC 


extremos:  1.7ºC minima  \  13.4ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2015 às 21:58)

Vento de N...com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jan 2015 às 23:13)

Vento fraco, céu geralmente limpo, (2.8ºC?).


----------



## panda (27 Jan 2015 às 00:15)

Temperatura 4.7ºC e 60%Hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2015 às 01:45)

(1.1ºC?), céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2015 às 02:36)

(-0.3ºC?), vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2015 às 03:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> (-0.3ºC?), vento nulo



Está a descer bem e regularmente! Vai gear se não se levantar vento!


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2015 às 09:46)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã de geada. Por agora algumas nuvens altas e ainda -0,5ºC.


----------



## baojoao (27 Jan 2015 às 13:04)

Ainda não consegui colocar fotos, vai o vídeo da caminhada na Serra da Estrela, com muita neve


----------



## Meteolouco (27 Jan 2015 às 13:44)

agora aqui com +12ºC
HR-50%
Pressão : 1028.8hpa

de madrugada chegou aos +3ºc


----------



## AJB (27 Jan 2015 às 14:27)

Pelo que parece pelo satelite de hoje (basicamente igual ao de ontem) é que na serra da Estrela a neve resiste acima dos 1400 metros...em Montemuro e a Norte (Gerês/Larouco/Peneda/Castro Laboreiro e Montesinho) acima dos 1300m...naturalmente haverá "vestigios" a cotas inferiores, mas neve com algum significado acima das cotas que referi!
Se alguem destas zonas tiver informações contrárias agradecia que me corrigissem

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=Europe_3_01.2015027.terra.721.250m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2015 às 15:32)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol ,muito bom ...para se deixar andar na rua até agora ,e continua muito bom ,com 16.9ºC e sol quente .


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2015 às 16:37)

baojoao disse:


> Ainda não consegui colocar fotos, vai o vídeo da caminhada na Serra da Estrela, com muita neve



 muito bom video! Mostra bem as condições de neve fofa e pequenas armadilhas da caminhada. Eu é que não arriscava um só pé sobre a superfície gelada da albufeira! Realmente bela paisagem e divertida caminhada, e realização, a que não faltou o tradicional "sku" . Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2015 às 17:46)

StormRic disse:


> Está a descer bem e regularmente! Vai gear se não se levantar vento!



Estava a descer bem de facto, mas a partir das 6:16h(hora do registo da mínima) o vento deve ter voltado em força e a temperatura mínima ficou-se por (-1ºC?).
De manhã havia bastante geada, mas notava-se que estava já muito liquida, até porque eram 8h e a temperatura já andava perto dos 5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2015 às 17:57)

Por agora céu geralmente limpo, vento nulo, (7.5ºC?).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2015 às 18:56)

Boas,céu limpo e com vento de N ainda fraco,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.6ºC / 17.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2015 às 19:33)

(5ºC?), céu geralmente limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2015 às 20:44)

(4.6ºC?), na última hora o vento embora fraco aumentou um pouco a intensidade, a descida tem sido lenta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2015 às 21:02)

Boas,vento de norte e fraco,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2015 às 21:05)

temperatura atual de 4,6ºC
máxima de 11ºC
mínima de 2ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jan 2015 às 22:13)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com geada, mas depressa derreteu dando lugar a um dia bem agradável.  
Actualmente está o céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 4.1ºC

extremos: 0.2ºC mínima   \  14.3ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2015 às 22:49)

(3.1ºC?), céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2015 às 23:59)

(1.6ºC?), céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2015 às 02:11)

(-0.1ºC?), céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2015 às 12:23)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol e ambiente na rua muito bom ,com 15.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2015 às 14:03)

Boas ...uma boa tarde para o passeio ,vai já de seguida ,com 16.4ºC e muito sol quente .


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2015 às 14:44)

Mínima de (-2.4ºC?) e geada mais abundante esta manhã. O dia segue solarengo com céu praticamente limpo.
Temp. Atual: 13.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2015 às 18:33)

Boas...chegou a noite,já de volta ...uma boa tarde para uma saída a pé ,ainda 12.5ºC e vento de NWN e fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2015 às 19:43)

Céu limpo vento de NW...a temperatura hoje já se vê a descer ,com 10.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 16.7ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (28 Jan 2015 às 20:50)

Boas

Dia ameno por aqui, com geada e algum nevoeiro matinais, pela tarde apareceram algumas nuvens altas e o vento de O /NO aumentou de intensidade.
Mínima de -0,5ºC
Máxima de 8ºC

Atual: 4.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jan 2015 às 21:07)

boas

por aqui mais uma manha de geada, e nevoeiro sobre o rio. praticamente o céu limpo durante o dia apenas algumas nuvens altas. 
atualmente está o céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 6.4ºC. 

extremos:  -1.6ºC mínima  \  12.1ºC maxima


----------



## panda (28 Jan 2015 às 21:11)

Boas 
Dia de céu praticamente limpo
Temperatura atual 7.9ºC e 77%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2015 às 21:46)

Boas...ar menos seco com vento de NW,mais fresco o ambiente,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2015 às 23:50)

Céu nublado, temperatura atual de 8,7ºC
máxima de 12ºC
1026 hpa
86% de HR


----------



## jotackosta (29 Jan 2015 às 00:05)

Céu nublado, 7,1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jan 2015 às 00:20)

Chuva fraca, 8.3ºC.


----------



## panda (29 Jan 2015 às 10:27)

Bons dias
Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 12.3ºC e 61%Hr


----------



## DRC (29 Jan 2015 às 11:08)

Mínima de 4,4ºC no Sabugal.
Agora estou com 8,7ºC, 61% de humidade relativa e o céu apresenta-se nublado.


----------



## Dan (29 Jan 2015 às 11:09)

Bom dia.

Por agora chuvisco com 7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2015 às 12:12)

Últimos vestígios de neve na Gralheira, a serem levados pela chuva.
Sábado o branco deve voltar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2015 às 13:02)

Boas...voltaram as nuvens ,com 14.4ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## jonyyy (29 Jan 2015 às 14:20)

Boas

Acabou de chegar o vento de NW em força. as eólicas que estão a mais de 1km ouvem-se em clarinho dentro de casa.
Ceu coberto e 6ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jan 2015 às 14:34)

Na torre já se registou uma rajada de 80,5kmh :assobio:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2015 às 15:04)

Boas...até ao momento,nuvens e vento...muito ,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2015 às 15:59)

Grande vendaval...que vai por aqui ,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2015 às 17:02)

O vendaval continua ...com um final de tarde,com sol ,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## DRC (29 Jan 2015 às 17:28)

No Sabugal estão 9,9ºC e 80% de humidade relativa.
Céu encoberto e chuva fraca. Vento moderado.


----------



## Meteolouco (29 Jan 2015 às 17:45)

Por aqui muito vento e chuva fraca
com +11ºC agora e HR-95%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2015 às 18:22)

Boas,o vento continua moderado ,céu pouco nublado ,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## panda (29 Jan 2015 às 18:33)

Tarde com alguns aguaceiros fracos
Vento moderado a forte NW
acumulada 1.5mm
Temperatura atual 11.1ºC e 96%Hr


----------



## pedro_cvl (29 Jan 2015 às 19:22)

Eu por aqui ja registei uma rajada de vento de 50.4 km/h. 
Por agora anda na casa dos 25 a 30 km/h


----------



## jotackosta (29 Jan 2015 às 21:00)

Dia de chuva...e continua! Vento fraco e temperatura nos *10,3ºC*. 

*6mm* acumulados 
*
11ºC
7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2015 às 21:19)

Boas,os chuviscos já chegaram,com 11.3ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## micael (29 Jan 2015 às 22:26)

malta vi na ipma que vai ter cotas de 400/600 mts no sabado é verdade? 
:O


----------



## jonyyy (30 Jan 2015 às 09:17)

Boas

Noite de grande vendaval por aqui, mal deixou dormir, no que toca a chuva é miudinha, mas persistente.
Ontem ainda se registou por aqui uma rajada de 93km/h(IPMA), hoje vai bem lançado para isso com uma intensidade média de 55km/h (IPMA 8h)
Com temperatura bem agradável de 7ºC


----------



## DRC (30 Jan 2015 às 11:30)

No Sabugal ( ≈800m) céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade com alguns chuviscos esporádicos. Vento forte.


----------



## pedro_cvl (30 Jan 2015 às 11:32)

Boas. Bastante vento na rua mas uma temperatura a rondar os 18ºC  Registei uma rajada de vento de 64.4 km/h.
Apesar de tudo está uma temperatura bem agradavel


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2015 às 11:39)

Boas...por aqui a coisa,acordou com chuviscos ,e continua,com 13.7ºC e vento de W.


----------



## pedro_cvl (30 Jan 2015 às 12:45)

Maxima de rajada de vento ate agora é 72 km/h. Depois disto tenho que voltar ao telhado. O sensor ja nem aponta para norte e RS anda a dançar 
Tá agreste este ventinho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2015 às 12:51)

Os chuviscos continuam juntamente com o vento moderado,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2015 às 14:25)

Boas...os chuviscos,por cá continuam,agora mais grossos ,com 13.9ºC e muito vento .


----------



## panda (30 Jan 2015 às 14:30)

Chuviscos e vento muito forte. Já deu estragos no meu telhado e também tive que reforçar a estação mas esta esta a 2 metros do solo
Temperatura 14.6ºC e 80%Hr


----------



## xtremebierzo (30 Jan 2015 às 14:31)

CHuva intensa por aquí, *50mm* acumulados nas ultimas 24 hrs, o nivel do río pasou de 0.3m a 1.10m 

A temperatura altisima *9.2ºC*  HORRIBLE¡¡


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2015 às 14:36)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO10 Vento com rajadas de 100 já nesta Davis em Belmonte


----------



## pedro_cvl (30 Jan 2015 às 15:03)

O meu pluviometro ja marca quase 100ml de chuva. O vento entra dentro do pluviometro e faz balançar as colheres!lol!
Maxima de rajada de vento 74.4 km/h


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jan 2015 às 15:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO10 Vento com rajadas de 100 já nesta Davis em Belmonte


Será mesmo verdade ??
Na torre a rajada máxima é de *98.2 Km/h* (12:55 UTC)


----------



## pedro_cvl (30 Jan 2015 às 15:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Será mesmo verdade ??
> Na torre a rajada máxima é de *98.2 Km/h* (12:55 UTC)


Acredito que seja verdade poiso vento ta mesmo forte


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2015 às 16:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Será mesmo verdade ??
> Na torre a rajada máxima é de *98.2 Km/h* (12:55 UTC)


A altitude não é tudo!


----------



## carlitinhos (30 Jan 2015 às 17:28)

boa tarde

ventania dos diabos, não tenho como medir a velocidade das rajadas, mas que assobia la fora ai isso assobia e onde estou nem se costuma ouvir o vento, quanto á chuva quase nada nesta tarde apenas de vislumbra bastante encoberto e escuro na Serra da Estrela.

cumpts


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2015 às 17:40)

Às 15h, vento médio na Covilhã, 71 Km/h de oeste (?!)





O aumento do vento acompanha directamente a queda da pressão:





Na Guarda mantém-se à volta dos 60Km/h


----------



## MontijoCity (30 Jan 2015 às 17:46)

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/vento_arranca_telhado_de_hotel.html

Parece que o vento já fez estragos.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (30 Jan 2015 às 18:19)

por aqui não para de chover e tem chovido com bastante intensidade e tocadinha pelo vento 

Sigo com uns agraveis 11.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jan 2015 às 18:34)

Chuva moderada a forte, rajadas de vento forte, 12.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2015 às 18:47)

Por Lamego muita chuva e vento
temperatura atual de 11,4ºC
a máxima foi de 13ºC


----------



## keipha (30 Jan 2015 às 19:01)

Chuva por vezes forte e vento sempre acima dos 20km/h. Rajada máxima de 44.9km/h. muito anormal para aqui.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jan 2015 às 19:07)

boas

por aqui dia de chuva geralmente fraca mas intensa. com um vento forte cm rajadas algumas bem potentes a esta hora.  não estou a receber dados na estação.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2015 às 19:09)

MontijoCity disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/vento_arranca_telhado_de_hotel.html
> 
> Parece que o vento já fez estragos.



Isto é notável de acontecer no hotel das Penhas, local muito habituado a ventos fortíssimos. Este vento, que tem sido registado nas estações da Covilhã e da Guarda, acima de 60Km/h de vento médio, é resultado de o fluxo rodear o maciço da Estrela. Nas Penhas Douradas por exemplo o vento médio tem andado apenas pelos 40 Km/h. No Fajão, local onde se registam sempre ventos mais intensos, mal chega aos 40 Km/h.
Na Torre as rajadas têm atingido à volta dos 100Km/h mas parece-me que para fazer estes estragos no hotel das Penhas da Saúde serão precisas intensidades maiores que terão resultado do efeito de rodeio do maciço pelo vento:






A acompanhar aqui, como de costume:
http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m/dados-live-2


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2015 às 19:36)

Interessantes os valores da estação de Covilhã(Aerodromo)... o local não é abrigado?
Grande vendaval.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2015 às 19:37)

Grande vendaval ...mas sem chuva ,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## DRC (30 Jan 2015 às 19:41)

Rajadas muito fortes pelo Sabugal, com alguns períodos de chuva de vez em quando.


----------



## Norther (30 Jan 2015 às 19:58)

Boas noites, hoje esta ser um dia de vento muito forte aqui pela Cova da Beira, penso que desde a depressão Gong que foi explosiva, não tinha-mos tanto vento, muito forte mesmo e que fez encerrar estradas na zona da Covilhã devido a quedas de material das obras em construção... 

Neste momento chove intensamente puxada a fortes rajadas de vento com 11.9ºC aqui pela minha rua perto do centro da Vila


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jan 2015 às 20:22)

Chuva moderada tocada a vento moderado a forte de sudoeste.
12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2015 às 20:22)

Parece que anda o diabo por aqui há solta ...lá fora só ouço coisas a cair,nos quintais dos meus vizinhos ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jan 2015 às 20:51)

continua o vento mas parece ter enfraquecido, está moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes. continua é a chuva miuda.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (30 Jan 2015 às 20:53)

Sera possível ou a minha estação esta louca esta a registar 17.4ºC


----------



## keipha (30 Jan 2015 às 21:02)

Na ultima hora tive uma rajada maxima de 46km/h. Mas está a diminuir a intensidade do vento e da chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2015 às 21:20)

O vento continua forte...até faz abanar a barraca ,os pingos mais grossos do dia estão a chegar agora ,com 13.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 14.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jan 2015 às 21:37)

O vento volta a assinalar-se com rajadas fortes, os caixotes do lixo estão já tombados. Chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## tclor (30 Jan 2015 às 21:56)

Algum vento e muita chuva por Loriga. Já caíram 66,4 mm até agora. (O software Meteohub tem dado alguns problemas e não deixa visualizar na rede a quantidade exacta de chuva registada pela consola).


----------



## Z13 (30 Jan 2015 às 22:44)

Por Bragança tem chovido bem! Já acumulei *17mm* desde as 12h00. O vento também é forte e a rajada máxima ainda foi aos *42,8km/h*.

A temperatura vai caindo e registo por agora *8,5ºC.
*
A pressão também está em queda, com *999hPa* actuais.


----------



## bigfire (30 Jan 2015 às 23:02)

Boas, aguaceiros fortes com rajadas de vento moderadas, a temperatura é de 10.5ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (30 Jan 2015 às 23:20)

Por aqui também aguaceiros fortes com bastante vento.

*10,9ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jan 2015 às 23:36)

Chuva moderada, rajadas de vento forte e 12.2ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (31 Jan 2015 às 00:17)

Notase por aquí a entrada do aire frío *5.1ºC* E chuva moderada a intensa, o ritmo de baixada e importante en apenas 3 horas 4ºC


----------



## dahon (31 Jan 2015 às 00:51)

O vento está bastante agreste neste momento, com rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2015 às 01:17)

Muito vento e temperatura atual de 9ºC
chuva por vezes forte!


----------



## white_wolf (31 Jan 2015 às 01:30)

Boa noite. .noite bem animada por estas bandas.  Vento muito forte cortes de árvores no chão quebras de luz... chova intensa e ribeiras bem cheias, nao esta fácil.  Seria bom.ver o elemento branco amanhã.  Temp atual 11 graus... custa a descer.

Saudações a todos.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 01:44)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Sera possível ou a minha estação esta louca esta a registar 17.4ºC



Não está a registar bem, não havia estações do IPMA no território do continente a registar temperaturas superiores a 16º a essa hora e muito menos as de Vila Real que indicavam 11.1º e 11.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 03:30)

Apesar de estarmos quase "às escuras" sem observações de superfície nas últimas três horas, pelo menos temos aqui um pouco de luz:





Primeira descarga registada hoje.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (31 Jan 2015 às 04:02)

Não sei que se passa com a minha estação ela esta me a dar  37.4ºC fuck não sei que fazer
Aqui por vila real ja caíram árvores, ao pé do quartel caio um árvore ate fecharam a estrada!


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 04:10)

Mais uma descarga, fraca, bem perto da Covilhã:





e quanto a observações de superfície só se arranja isto:


----------



## Mr.Henrique (31 Jan 2015 às 08:36)

Bom dia. 
Alvão completamente limpo e céu pouco nublado para já.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2015 às 09:04)

Ar frio a entrar, torre vai com -3,4ºc
Rajada máxima de 112,7kmh!


----------



## karkov (31 Jan 2015 às 09:14)

Em Monforte de Lemos / Ourense, ou melhor, numa localidade de Monforte de Lemos, com 600m de altitude já neva desde as 8 da manha e vem-se intensificando...


----------



## DRC (31 Jan 2015 às 09:18)

No Sabugal o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado com  uns frescos 4,6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2015 às 10:26)

Por Lamego céu nublado e temperatura de 5 graus....já cairam alguns aguaceiros


----------



## Talhada (31 Jan 2015 às 10:42)

Na gralheira em questão de minutos cubriu tudo


----------



## pedro_cvl (31 Jan 2015 às 11:17)

Boas. por aqui ainda reina sol com nuvens. A máxima rajada registada pela minha estação foram 79.9 km/h. Não ta mau  Vamos ver durante a tarde. Para já o vento acalmou


----------



## jotackosta (31 Jan 2015 às 11:50)

Choveu bem há cerca de meia-hora. Agora uma boa aberta!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2015 às 11:51)

Boas...o vendaval ainda não parou ,bem fresco,com 10.1ºC e durante a noite rendeu 2.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (31 Jan 2015 às 12:20)

Já são visíveis alguns flocos de neve neste aguaceiro, com a temperatura a descer para 4°C no Sarzedo.


----------



## xtremebierzo (31 Jan 2015 às 12:52)

Por aquí leva casi toda a manha nevando con 2ºC  agora mesmo non cae nada, esperemos que a tarde noite neve e consiga quedarse a neve

Un video de fai unha hora


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jan 2015 às 13:32)

Na minha aldeia já neva e bastante, acompanhada de muito vento!
A cota está nos 600m na zona de Chaves.


----------



## bartotaveira (31 Jan 2015 às 13:37)

Aqui neva de forma intensa, já com a cumulação.

Neve forte com ventos de 85 Km/h, nunca vi nada assim! 

-0,1ºC


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (31 Jan 2015 às 13:40)




----------



## AndréFrade (31 Jan 2015 às 13:57)

É este o panorama em Vila do Carvalho, Covilhã. Vídeo de Edgar Bragança.


----------



## tclor (31 Jan 2015 às 14:02)

Em Loriga também já caíram alguns aguaceiros de neve, mas a precipitação tem sido pouca desde a madrugada. 2,7ºC nesta altura.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Jan 2015 às 14:05)

AndréFrade disse:


> É este o panorama em Vila do Carvalho, Covilhã. Vídeo de Edgar Bragança.



O problema parece-me ser o de sempre no nosso amado retângulo, ou seja, agora que temos frio, escasseia a precipitação...aguardemos com esperança e olho no radar!


----------



## farp29 (31 Jan 2015 às 14:06)

MOGADOURO, BRAGANÇA está a nevar, estranho, nao há alertas...
ja vai acumulando ..


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2015 às 14:08)

Boas

Mais uma nevada esta manhã, nas serras aqui à volta.












Cá mais por baixo apenas alguma água neve. 

Por agora 4,2ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## DRC (31 Jan 2015 às 14:08)

Pelo Sabugal frio há, não há é precipitação. Apenas vi 3 "farrapos" perdidos a cair ao final da manhã.
Agora céu pouco nublado


----------



## bartotaveira (31 Jan 2015 às 14:17)

Agora tudo calmo já com o sol a brilhar e a pequena acumulação já desapareceu.

Fiz um vídeo, nunca tinha visto por aqui nevar com vento assim tão forte!

A partir do minuto 3:00 ficou mais forte. Vejam em 1080p.


----------



## Célia Salta (31 Jan 2015 às 14:18)

por aqui acho que ja faz


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2015 às 14:19)

Por Lamego aguaceiros fortes por vezes e a temperatura atual varia entre os 3 e 4 graus....mais um pouco e deverei ver neve aqui da cidade a cota de 550 metros


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2015 às 14:28)

bartotaveira disse:


> Agora tudo calmo já com o sol a brilhar e a pequena acumulação já desapareceu.
> 
> Fiz um vídeo, nunca tinha visto por aqui nevar com vento assim tão forte!
> 
> A partir do minuto 3:00 ficou mais forte. Vejam em 1080p.




lindo


----------



## jonaslor (31 Jan 2015 às 14:34)

Por volta das 13.40 cairam em Loriga alguns farrapos de neve..





Video:


----------



## Beric D (31 Jan 2015 às 14:52)

Dentro de momentos tenho de fazer a A7 (Braga - Vila Pouca de Aguiar) de carro.

Alguém me sabe dizer como está o tempo por aí? Nada digno de registo?


----------



## bartotaveira (31 Jan 2015 às 15:25)

Mais um aguaceiro de neve acompanhado de vento muito forte.

Hoje a neve só chega aqui à força!


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2015 às 15:25)

Aguaceiro de neve neste momento.


----------



## Serrano (31 Jan 2015 às 15:25)

Tem sido um dia engraçado no Sarzedo, porque já tivemos chuva, neve, vento, sol, enfim... Parece que vem aí mais um aguaceiro!


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (31 Jan 2015 às 15:33)

bartotaveira disse:


> Agora tudo calmo já com o sol a brilhar e a pequena acumulação já desapareceu.
> 
> Fiz um vídeo, nunca tinha visto por aqui nevar com vento assim tão forte!
> 
> A partir do minuto 3:00 ficou mais forte. Vejam em 1080p.



Estava mesmo forte


----------



## xtremebierzo (31 Jan 2015 às 15:39)

Aquí xa esta todo branco estou subindo un video a youtube que o ADSL e lento pa subir 10mbps pero 0.8mbps de subida , casi me daban ganas de subilo con 3G que sube moito maís rapido
*0.2ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2015 às 15:47)

Pelo Caramulo ainda nada e muito sinceramente também não espero grande coisa. Até agora foi só chuva/aguaceiros fortes e vento forte que aumentou de intensidade durante a madrugada. Não ocorreu qualquer trovoada ou aguaceiro de granizo.

O problema dos aguaceiros de dia é que a temperatura não se mantém muito tempo porque o sol volta e não volta aparece e a temperatura sobe.


----------



## INFANTE (31 Jan 2015 às 15:56)

Alguém sabe como está o Montemuro?


----------



## Ricardo TT (31 Jan 2015 às 15:57)

Beric D disse:


> Dentro de momentos tenho de fazer a A7 (Braga - Vila Pouca de Aguiar) de carro.
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer como está o tempo por aí? Nada digno de registo?



Boa tarde. Apesar de cair alguma neve de vez em quando a A7 e A24 estão transitáveis. Boa viagem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2015 às 16:14)

Isto aqui está mesmo bonito... Até o litoral leva temperatura mais baixa, por aqui só 6.9ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (31 Jan 2015 às 16:22)

Por aqui temos sol com temperatura negativa (-0,1ºC) e uma temperatura aparente de -7ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (31 Jan 2015 às 16:24)

Video de aquí de fay unha hora, mellor ver en 720p ou 1080p


----------



## Weatherman (31 Jan 2015 às 16:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Isto aqui está mesmo bonito... Até o litoral leva temperatura mais baixa, por aqui só 6.9ºC


Já nevou na serra do caramulo acima dos 800 metros mas sem acumulação


----------



## Beric D (31 Jan 2015 às 16:29)

E perspectivas de neve entre hoje e amanhã na zona do Barroso, nulo?


----------



## Mr.Henrique (31 Jan 2015 às 16:42)

No Alvão nevou ligeiramente mas acumulação zero...


----------



## pedro_cvl (31 Jan 2015 às 16:51)

Por aqui a encosta sul da Serra Estrela já começa a ficar pintada de branco  Não faço ideia de como está a temperatura (aqui ta quentinho) pois estou a trabalhar


----------



## Nickname (31 Jan 2015 às 16:55)

Frio, muito vento, muita chuva, algum granizo, nenhuma neve, tem sido assim o dia.
4.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2015 às 17:02)

Regressam os aguaceiros 7ºC.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (31 Jan 2015 às 17:03)

granizo aqui


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2015 às 17:05)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu o dia tem estado perfeitamente típico do mês que amanhã começa: períodos de chuva repentinos intercalados com períodos de sol e céu quase limpo. Muito vento, algo inscontante e com rajadas igualmente repentinas, especialmente a acompanhar os aguaceiros. Os aguaceiros têm sido fracos a moderados, nada de especial.
Há cerca de meia hora caiu um aguaceiro de granizo por pouco mais de 2minutos. Desde então o céu tem estado muito nublado e a temperatura tem descido bastante.

Atuais 4,9ºC e 86%HR, com 0,3mm na última hora.


----------



## Weatherman (31 Jan 2015 às 17:15)

Mais um aguaceiro de neve pelo caramulo


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2015 às 17:20)

Weatherman disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro de neve pelo caramulo



Mas com estes aguaceiros tão curtos vai ser difícil acumular.  Por aqui chuviscos e 6.2ºC.


----------



## Weatherman (31 Jan 2015 às 17:22)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas com estes aguaceiros tão curtos vai ser difícil acumular.  Por aqui chuviscos e 6.2ºC.


Sim muito difícil acumular


----------



## jonaslor (31 Jan 2015 às 17:28)

Por volta das 16.30 mais uns aguaceiros de neve por Loriga.
















Video:


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2015 às 17:32)

Weatherman disse:


> Sim muito difícil acumular



Afinal creio que já está a acumular, não sei se é impressão minha mas acho que se vê daqui do buraco os topos do Caramulo pintalgados, mas ainda é uma camada fraquinha.
O problema é que não vejo mais aguaceiros no radar nesta direção.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2015 às 17:38)

-ATUALIZAÇÃO-

Céu nublado, sem chuva.
Atuais 3,8ºC e 91%HR, com 6,1km/h de SW.


----------



## jPdF (31 Jan 2015 às 17:53)

A meio da tarde, um aguaceiro mais intenso fez tombar a temperatura de uns impressionantes 9,3 ºC para 4,4 ºC. Lá por cima, o frio vai progressivamente instalando, e cá por baixo também.

*Dados atuais:* 
3.8 ºC, vento N 10 km/h e 76% HR.


----------



## xtremebierzo (31 Jan 2015 às 17:54)

Outro vídeo de esta tarde, non me convence a mi esta nevada, moi floja falta mais precipitación


Saudos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2015 às 18:05)

Já faz ,com 6.9ºC.


----------



## DRC (31 Jan 2015 às 18:52)

No Sabugal (cerca de 800m de altitude) faltou a precipitação. Apenas me apercebi da passagem de dois pequenos aguaceiros, que foram de gelo/neve.
Agora já bastante frio, estão *2,4ºC*.


----------



## jemaneu (31 Jan 2015 às 19:02)

E pela gralheira ainda ha neve?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2015 às 19:20)

Com 5.1ºC ...vento mais fraco .


----------



## jotackosta (31 Jan 2015 às 19:42)

jemaneu disse:


> E pela gralheira ainda ha neve?



Sim! Serra de Montemuro está branquinha. Mas com vento muito forte...


----------



## Paulo H (31 Jan 2015 às 19:43)

Apanhei neve e trovoada pelas 18h, a 620m alt numa terra que tenho em cunqueiros (proença-a-nova, cbranco)! 

Começou um aguaceiro muito frio, estavam 2.3 graus, dpx trovejou e começou a vir neve misturada. Sai de lá às 18h30, com neve tocada à vento e trovões.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2015 às 19:59)

Por Lamego apesar do céu nublado e com boas abertas e alguma pricipitação a neve não apareceu
apenas apareceu granizo à hora almoco
temperatura máxima de 5ºC
Atual de 2ºC


----------



## jotackosta (31 Jan 2015 às 20:00)

Serra de Montemuro a cerca de 1100m (Google Earth). Na estrada que segue para a Gralheira vindo de Castro Daire:


----------



## Meteolouco (31 Jan 2015 às 20:06)

Boa noite
por aqui agora há estrelas no céu
temperatura actual  de +4,3ºC
pressão:1012,8 hpa
74% HR

de dia foi sol e algumas nuvens que ameaçaram mas não passou disso


----------



## INFANTE (31 Jan 2015 às 20:07)

Também fui ao Montemuro mas nem fotos tirei. Fechou de tal maneira que não se via nada com o nevoeiro...mas estava a ficar com uma boa camada.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 20:32)

AndréFrade disse:


> É este o panorama em Vila do Carvalho, Covilhã. Vídeo de Edgar Bragança.



 empoleirado no telhado (ou é uma água-furtada?)! Boa videometeoloucura!



bartotaveira disse:


> Agora tudo calmo já com o sol a brilhar e a pequena acumulação já desapareceu.
> 
> Fiz um vídeo, nunca tinha visto por aqui nevar com vento assim tão forte!
> 
> A partir do minuto 3:00 ficou mais forte. Vejam em 1080p.



 fenomenal vídeo!


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2015 às 20:46)

bartotaveira disse:


> Agora tudo calmo já com o sol a brilhar e a pequena acumulação já desapareceu.
> 
> Fiz um vídeo, nunca tinha visto por aqui nevar com vento assim tão forte!
> 
> A partir do minuto 3:00 ficou mais forte. Vejam em 1080p.



Realmente muito bom! Isso sim é uma blizzard!  

Obrigado pelo filme!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2015 às 21:05)

Céu estrelado ,vento de NW e ,com 4.5ºC.


----------



## xtremebierzo (31 Jan 2015 às 22:01)

Nevando con moita intensidade todo cuberto e xa empeza a aumentar espesor da capa de neve, acabo de vir por la autoestrada e en apenas 5 minutos cruceime con 9 limpaneves a estrada estaba moi ben a pesar de xa estar branco o asfalto


----------



## jotackosta (31 Jan 2015 às 22:10)

Céu limpo e algum vento, *3,3ºC*.

*9mm* acumulados


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2015 às 22:15)

Céu limpo (1.8ºC?), vento nulo.


----------



## jonyyy (31 Jan 2015 às 22:24)

Boas

Dia frio e ventoso por aqui, como é normal por estas bandas em pós-frontais de NW a precipitação é quase sempre escassa, a que foi caindo foi em forma de neve mas em muito pouca quantidade.
Temperatura máxima de 6ºC(ontem a meia noite) e mínima de -1,9ºC (agora), durante o dia manteve-se estável no grau positivo.
Ceu pouco nublado neste momento.


----------



## xtremebierzo (31 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

Sigue aumentando a capa de neve, neva con moita forza 0ºC


----------



## DRC (31 Jan 2015 às 22:35)

Temperatura nos *-0,1ºC* e humidade relativa nos 73%.

*A reportar a partir do Sabugal.*


----------



## panda (31 Jan 2015 às 22:49)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento
Temperatura 5.6ºC e 52%Hr


----------



## xtremebierzo (31 Jan 2015 às 23:04)

Xa non neva, de momento unha nevada moi pequena. xa voto de menos unha de 30cm como a do 2013

Mala calidad (camara do movil)

















Saudos


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2015 às 23:27)

(0.6ºC?), céu limpo, períodos de vento fraco.


----------



## panda (31 Jan 2015 às 23:50)

De momento o vento abrandou
Temperatura 3.2ºC e 70%Hr


----------



## xtremebierzo (1 Fev 2015 às 00:23)

Nevando cada vez con mais intesidade, neva moi forte por aquí


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2015 às 01:04)

bartotaveira disse:


> Agora tudo calmo já com o sol a brilhar e a pequena acumulação já desapareceu.
> 
> Fiz um vídeo, nunca tinha visto por aqui nevar com vento assim tão forte!
> 
> A partir do minuto 3:00 ficou mais forte. Vejam em 1080p.


Excelente!  Mais neve houvesse no chão e tinham estado reunidas as condições para um belo _blizzard whiteout_!


----------

